# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Važno!!! Sjednica Sabora danas u 10:30

## Gost 1

Danas je na dnevnom redu Zakon o mpo, počinje sa zakonom o vodama, pa još nekoliko točaka...
Ne može se sa sigurnošću reći kad će biti na redu, ali to će biti danas...

----------


## martina123

Uh... Kao sto rekoh, curke iz Zagreba, dodite makar vi! :D  :D  :D

----------


## Pinky

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

da ga ne prihvate

----------


## Rene2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## laky

na HTV 2 je prenos

----------


## taca70

Ja sam sigurna da ce ga prihvatiti i da je prava borba tek pred nama.Jucer sam na punkciji pitala biologa kako ce se to odraziti na njihov posao,i kaze da je lako moguce da stavi na oplodnju 3js sa kromosomskom greskom a zaledi dobre koje nakon odmrzavanja vise nece biti vitalne jer je js najnezahvalnija za led.I onda na nekom saborskom odboru kazu da se sve vise preporucuje zaledivanje js. :?

----------


## vlatkapeno

evo ja pratim sjednicu , trenutno raspravljaju o okolišu , sjednica traje do 13.32 barem prema teletekstu.

----------


## thaia28

javlja mi frendica da su preskočili dvije točke, neka odmah krenem put sabora
ja sada idem, sve cure koje planirate doći ne bi bilo loše da sada krenete (sada su na točki 5.)

----------


## vlatkapeno

drage moje ja bih vam se drage volje pridružila u saboru no danas nemogu nikako , no sa vama sa u mislima . 
Držite se mi to možemo .   :Smile:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

ajme, i ja sam s vama u mislima.......  Nažalost sam na poslu  i nema šanse da izađem, iako sam iz ZG   :Sad:  

Jedva čekam cure da nas obavijeste koje su doma ili imaju pristup TV-u pa da saznamo što se događa


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da zakon PADNE kao i Vlada prije par dana

----------


## IRENA456

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da zakon ne prođe
cure hvala Vam na trudu

----------


## taca70

Ljudi moji, u Saboru nema 10 ljudi, vec vidim da ce to biti okrsaj Opacicke i Petirke ali bojim se da ce to vrlo brzo proci bez neke konstruktivne rasprave.Nisam sigurna da stignem gore do pauze, MM treba da zavrsi neki posao a ja bolujem od jucerasnje punkcije.Ali ako bude iza pauze, dolazimo.

----------


## egemama

*javili nam iz sabora da je prijedlog zakona o MPO na rasporedu oko 15h!!!*

cure koje ste se prijavile, nadam se da stizete!

----------


## lisa84

Bili su sinoć do kasno pa spavaju. Doći će nakon ručka...
Na TV-u je prijenos samo ovog dijela do pauze...  :Sad: 

Želim svima koje mogu, da stignu!

----------


## ivana78

Neću nikako moći u sabor, predaleko sam. Ali pratit ću na TV-u (nadam se da će biti prijenos na saborska TV, ono preko MAX-a).

----------


## thaia28

evo mene uživo iz Sabora   :Smile:  
definitivno će biti iza pauze i to odmah prva točka iza pauze (koja završava u 15).
Za sada slika ne izgleda najbolje jer nema baš zastupnika, ali vjerujem da će se napuniti u 15. Od rodica sam zasada ja (mm je otišao natrag na posao), stižu još par cura u 15. Ima nešto sitno novinara.
Eto, nadam se da će ipak biti rasprava danas i da će se malo popuniti saborska mjesta jer ovakva tematika zaslužuje puno više pozornosti.

----------


## mačkulina

gladam obavezno..
Toliko bih voljela da prođe :D
evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sbonetic

*thaia28* javljaj nam novosti !!!!

----------


## andream

Jučer sam slučajno na prijenosu sjednice Sabora "ulovila" glavnog tajnika SDP-a kako za govornicom direktno poručuje novoj premijerki da se nada da će se zauzeti da ne prođe novi rigidni zakon o MPO-u po prijedlogu kako je napisan jer bi to bi korak nazad u svemu.

----------


## andream

> Na TV-u je prijenos samo ovog dijela do pauze...


Pa zar neće biti prijenos na TV-u?? Kako ćemo onda pratiti, radi li onaj direktni net link?

----------


## andrejaaa

baš sam se nadala da će se to sve prolongirati, a sad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ne prođe.

Ako bi zakon slučajno bio izglasan kako brzo on stupa na snagu? Sad više ne znam isplati li mi se uopće ići u ovaj stimulirani

----------


## laky

> gladam obavezno..
> Toliko bih voljela da prođe :D
> evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :?  :?  :?

----------


## nela.

Sad sam gledala na teletextu pa nema prijenosa iz hrvatskog sabora
 :?

----------


## laky

> Sad sam gledala na teletextu pa nema prijenosa iz hrvatskog sabora
>  :?


ima ovdje 

http://itv.sabor.hr/video/

sad je pauza

----------


## Val

inače mi nova premijerka nije naj, ali se nekako nadam da će razmišljat glavom žene i da zakon neće biti prihvaćen.

----------


## nela.

hvala laky  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

thaia   :Love:

----------


## andream

laky, hvala, nadam se da će link raditi u 15,00 sati.

----------


## ksena28

> Ako bi zakon slučajno bio izglasan kako brzo on stupa na snagu?


mislim s danom objave u Narodnim novinama. one u pravilu izlaze s novim zakonom nakon tjedan dana. 


ja ne mogu nikako gore   :Sad:

----------


## Ogla

... ajme sada kada se najednu, bit će umorni i pospani i nadam se da će brže dignut ruku 'za' u smislu nas pa da mogu kući, a mi na mpo....

----------


## vlatkapeno

Da li ste razmišljale o prosvijedima ako prijedlog zakona danas ne prođe. 
Trebalo bi ih zasuti porsvjedima.

----------


## ksena28

i to mirni prosvjed pred veleposlanstvom Rep. Slovenije - ipak ćemo tamo sve začeti djecu. to bi odjeknulo!

----------


## Denny

Misle li početi? Davno je prošlo 15:00.......

----------


## gričanka

> gladam obavezno..
> Toliko bih voljela da prođe :D


 :?   :?   :? 
Sorry, ali zbunjena sam! Što da prođe? Nacrt Zakona??  :shock:

----------


## andream

Da li ta net stranica uopće radi i što se treba "kliknuti"?

----------


## nela.

ajme kolko ih je na prste prebrojat i to jedne ruke :shock:

----------


## vlatkapeno

gospoda se fino najela , popila si nešto pa se sad odmara , baš njih briga 
što mi čekamo njihovu zadnju rjeć na nama veoma bitnu stvar . 

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  šaljem svima vama koje ste uporne i mislim na sve vas.

----------


## sbonetic

da ne prođe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Cure, a gdje vi pratite prijenos?

----------


## mmaslacak

Vidjela sam frižider damu kako se šeće okolo   :Laughing:  
Baš me zanima koje će bisere danas prosipati!

----------


## Jelena

> mačkulina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> gladam obavezno..
> Toliko bih voljela da prođe :D
> 
> 
>  :?   :?   :? 
> Sorry, ali zbunjena sam! Što da prođe? Nacrt Zakona??  :shock:


 :? 



> .. ajme sada kada se najednu, bit će umorni i pospani i nadam se da će brže dignut ruku 'za' u smislu nas pa da mogu kući, a mi na mpo....


 :? 

evo počinje!

----------


## pak

par postova iznad laky je stavila link

----------


## andream

> par postova iznad laky je stavila link


da, ali meni se ništa otvara, što vi točno klikate?

----------


## Jelena

opet niš

----------


## Jelena

> par postova iznad laky je stavila link
> 			
> 		
> 
> da, ali meni se ništa otvara, što vi točno klikate?


samo taj link.

----------


## pak

> par postova iznad laky je stavila link
> 			
> 		
> 
> da, ali meni se ništa otvara, što vi točno klikate?


odi na stranice hrv. sabora  izabereš sjednie sabora sa strane onda prijenos sjednice i na dnu str je ispod crteža internet prijenos malo sam zbrčkala nadam se da češ uspijeti

----------


## gričanka

*Andream:*
ima ovdje 

http://itv.sabor.hr/video/[/quote]

Dakle, osim punih 20 minuta kašnjenja treba da bi sjednici prisustvovalo 2,5 čovjeka  :Mad:   Baš efikasno! I nije na redu predmet naše zanimacije kako je bilo najavljeno nego Izvješće o radu pučkog pravobranitelja   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Sonja29

andream kliknes samo na link i radi.ja upravo gledam ali nigdje ne vidim da će biti rasprava o MPO ili dobro ne vidim  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vlatkapeno

izgleda da oni namjerno odugovlaće , možda ih uzdrma ako organiziramo mirni prosvijed . Mislim da ne bi trebale gubiti vrjeme već polako osmišljati prosvjed i sve ostale aktivnosti vezane uz zakon i njegovu provedbu ( ne provedbu) .

----------


## gričanka

> ... ajme sada kada se najednu, bit će umorni i pospani i nadam se da će brže dignut ruku 'za' u smislu nas pa da mogu kući, a mi na mpo....


Ovo me isto zbunjuje.  :?  *Ogla* sigurno ne misliš "za" za Zakon. Ovu rečenicu bi trebalo malo preformulirati jel*?

----------


## ina33

Vjerojatno je sad već gotovo i prestaje MPO u Hrvata as we know it., nadam se da će se klinike, barem privatne, prilagoditi u smislu da se presele negdje blizu granice, i nadam se da će takvo grozno stanje što kraće trajati  :Sad: .

----------


## Pinky

vlatka slazem se. bolje je reagirati prije, nego kasnije. ako mogu ljudi strajkati zbog nepusenja u kaficima mozemo i mi. samo 12 000 ljudi je potpisalo peticiju. samo parova koji su u postupku ima vise. 
treba organizirati potpisivanje u svim vecim gradovima, izaci na ulice.... svim oruzjem protiv mrskog nam neprijatelja   :Wink:

----------


## AB7

Baš gledam link od laky sada je na dnevnom redu pučki pravobranitelj,kad misle nas stavit na dnevni red?

----------


## pak

ma igraju se našim živcima, a kod mene počelo grmiti i sjevati još ću morati gasiti komp.

----------


## vlatkapeno

evo gledam sjednicu ali nevidim da će se išta govoriti o Mpo-u . 
Što sada dalje.  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## Biene

Sad sam došla s posla, raspravljaju o pučkom pravobranitelju.

----------


## vlatkapeno

žene moje ovo postaje dosadno , njima mi nimalo nismo važne , nedavno sm čula jedan komentar veza uz zakon koji mi želimo , kaže jedan tip da ko nam je kriv da smo čekale da imamao dijecu poslije 35 godine .

----------


## Sonja29

pak i kod nas grmi i sjeva ali ne pada mi na pamet gasiti računalo.nadam se da ga neće spaliti.
ovo je žalosno....njima očigledno nije važna rasprava o MPO

----------


## pak

> žene moje ovo postaje dosadno , njima mi nimalo nismo važne , nedavno sm čula jedan komentar veza uz zakon koji mi želimo , kaže jedan tip da ko nam je kriv da smo čekale da imamao dijecu poslije 35 godine .


ma moš mislit problem nastaje točno kad napuniš 35 ja sam krenula s 27 sad su mi 32 šta bi meni imao za reći

----------


## Sonja29

vlatkapeno uvijek će biti takvih komentara ali nemoj se sekirati i zamarati istim,ne vrijedi

----------


## IRENA456

i meni je dosadno čekat ali sve se mislim,  ako bude malo kasnije, možda će se sabornica i napunit
Koliko sam uspila skužit oni petkom glasaju?

----------


## Jelena

> žene moje ovo postaje dosadno , njima mi nimalo nismo važne...


sad je malo prije radin rekao da se čudi da ovako važna tema (misli na pučkog pravobranitelja) dolazi popodne. nas će staviti poslije večere, koliko smo im važni. 

čudi me da nema aktualni redoslijed na webu. pa zna se valjda ujutro kojim redom će ići.

----------


## martina123

*Prema tome sto cemo dozivjeti danas u Saboru, cure realno pitanje, jeste li za miran prosvjed?*

Da se on organizira odmah sad, kao reakcija ?

(ukoliko bi se uopce sakupile u dovoljnom broju s obzirom na hitnost)

----------


## ina33

> *Prema tome sto cemo dozivjeti danas u Saboru, cure realno pitanje, jeste li za miran prosvjed?*
> 
> Da se on organizira odmah sad, kao reakcija ?
> 
> (ukoliko bi se uopce sakupile u dovoljnom broju s obzirom na hitnost)


Jesam za prosvjed, ali sumnjam da se sad može skupit dovoljan broj ljudi, dosta je na GO-u, nisam ni ja u ZG-u... Što bi bio cilj mirnog prosvjeda - da ne donesku zakon? To mi se, pak, čini nemoguće po svemu što se piše. Onda bi možda bilo bolje ostaviti prosvjed za jesen... Ne znam, razmišljam glasno, uvid u stvari imam samo preko novina i foruma... Neka cure iz Rode kažu isto što misle...

----------


## martina123

Prosvjed bi bio reakcija na ponasanje zastupnika u Saboru prema MPO problematici.
Ukoliko donesu zakon, jesen je itekako predaleko. (u petak ovaj ili neki kasnije)
Govrim o hitnosti situacije, ali sam itekako svjesna da pola njih nema u Zagrebu!

A ovo prolongiranje je itekako dobro organizirano!

----------


## gupi51

Možda da se u dnevne novine stavi letak protiv MPO u obliku plaćenog oglasa, npr zakupiti cijelu jednu stranicu. Vjerujem da bi svaka od nas donirala koju kunu da se to omogući. Mislim na novine tipa Jutarnji, Večernji, Novi List, Slobodna Dalmacija, Glas Slavonije pa tako pokrijemo sve krajeve. Na taj način će najviše ljudi vidjeti, a nadajmo se i pročitati o našem problemu. Pa u Novom Listu je nedjeljom dugo vremena izlazio oglas crkve protiv MPO sa slikom fetusa, sjećam se da mi se želudac okretao svaki put kad sam to vidjela a tada nisam ni sanjala du ću se i sama morati suočiti s time. Njima to nije bilo skupo.
Prosvjed podržavam, ali nažalost bojim se da će to biti teško ostvarivo zbog godišnjih.

----------


## ina33

> Možda da se u dnevne novine stavi letak protiv MPO u obliku plaćenog oglasa, npr zakupiti cijelu jednu stranicu. Vjerujem da bi svaka od nas donirala koju kunu da se to omogući. Mislim na novine tipa Jutarnji, Večernji, Novi List, Slobodna Dalmacija, Glas Slavonije pa tako pokrijemo sve krajeve. Na taj način će najviše ljudi vidjeti, a nadajmo se i pročitati o našem problemu. Pa u Novom Listu je nedjeljom dugo vremena izlazio oglas crkve protiv MPO sa slikom fetusa, sjećam se da mi se želudac okretao svaki put kad sam to vidjela a tada nisam ni sanjala du ću se i sama morati suočiti s time. Njima to nije bilo skupo.
> Prosvjed podržavam, ali nažalost bojim se da će to biti teško ostvarivo zbog godišnjih.


Ajme, ovo mi se čini super ideja, ali kako to platit? Da, sjećam se i ja tog oglasa u NL-u, mislim da je za vikend izlazio - slika fetusa i poruka nešto mamice ne ubij me, mislim da je to bio neki gospićki crkveni ured kao potpisnik toga...

----------


## martina123

> gupi51 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Možda da se u dnevne novine stavi letak protiv MPO u obliku plaćenog oglasa, npr zakupiti cijelu jednu stranicu. Vjerujem da bi svaka od nas donirala koju kunu da se to omogući. Mislim na novine tipa Jutarnji, Večernji, Novi List, Slobodna Dalmacija, Glas Slavonije pa tako pokrijemo sve krajeve. Na taj način će najviše ljudi vidjeti, a nadajmo se i pročitati o našem problemu. Pa u Novom Listu je nedjeljom dugo vremena izlazio oglas crkve protiv MPO sa slikom fetusa, sjećam se da mi se želudac okretao svaki put kad sam to vidjela a tada nisam ni sanjala du ću se i sama morati suočiti s time. Njima to nije bilo skupo.
> Prosvjed podržavam, ali nažalost bojim se da će to biti teško ostvarivo zbog godišnjih.
> 
> 
> Ajme, ovo mi se čini super ideja, ali kako to platit? Da, sjećam se i ja tog oglasa u NL-u, mislim da je za vikend izlazio - slika fetusa i poruka nešto mamice ne ubij me, mislim da je to bio neki gospićki crkveni ured kao potpisnik toga...


*IZVRSNA IDEJA! BRAVO!*

----------


## gričanka

> Možda da se u dnevne novine stavi letak protiv MPO u obliku plaćenog oglasa, npr zakupiti cijelu jednu stranicu. Vjerujem da bi svaka od nas donirala koju kunu da se to omogući. Mislim na novine tipa Jutarnji, Večernji, Novi List, Slobodna Dalmacija, Glas Slavonije pa tako pokrijemo sve krajeve. Na taj način će najviše ljudi vidjeti, a nadajmo se i pročitati o našem problemu. Pa u Novom Listu je nedjeljom dugo vremena izlazio oglas crkve protiv MPO sa slikom fetusa, sjećam se da mi se želudac okretao svaki put kad sam to vidjela a tada nisam ni sanjala du ću se i sama morati suočiti s time. Njima to nije bilo skupo.
> Prosvjed podržavam, ali nažalost bojim se da će to biti teško ostvarivo zbog godišnjih.


Ispravak : umjesto "letak protiv MPO" u prvom redu teksta sigurno misliš na "letak o MPO" , a ovo je stvarno odlična ideja! *Potpisujem*  :Klap:

----------


## gupi51

Da to je taj oglas. Odvratno.
Možda da RODA objavi neki žiro račun tu na forumu i sigurno bi se skupili novci.
Ali da bi bilo učinka to mora biti cijela strana.

----------


## Jelena

MM i ja smo već prosvjedovali za MPO. Ova vlast naprosto ne reagira na želje interesnih skupina. Samo se sjetite studenata s filozofskog i kako su iskrenuli u javnosti percepciju i ljudi misle da tko neće učiti neka plati. Na isti način kao što govore o našem amoralnom ponašanju i odgađanju roditljstva do 35. godine.

Ne mislim da je to samo HDZ koji na taj način funkcionira, nego sva državna poduzeća. 

Kao što ono B. Leiner pjeva: Evo danas dobre sam volje, malo sutra bit će nam bolje.

----------


## gupi51

MA NARAVNO DA MISLIM PROTIV ZAKONA O MPO. Nemojte se čuditi, plavuša sam, a i malo sam se zanijela u kovanju planova.    :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Sonja29

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  gupi51 prvotno napisa
> ...


ja sam ZA

----------


## Jelena

ja malo kasnim, radim 100 stvari paralelno. oglas je super. spremna sam donirati.

----------


## Mukica

vi bi ste se svi kao prvo trebali udruziti i udruzeno djelovat unutar neke udruge, beta ili roda tako svejedno, osnujete neku trecu, nije opce bitno
ali trebate DJELOVAT
nesto radit, NEPREKIDNO upozoravat na problem, ukazivat na nedostatak opreme i sve ostalo sto vas muci

ukratko - trebate biti jako dosadne/i i jako uporne/i

tako biste najvise napravile
sve ove vase idejice su oke
ali tesko izvedive ukoliko se konacno ne odlucite ozbiljno i KONTINUIRANO ovom temom baviti

ja stalno cekam da se kriticna masa vas doista jako razljuti
al nikako da vas nesto razljuti
mozda je dosita potrebno izglasat ovaj zakon pa da budete pravo razljuceni i pocnete s necim

----------


## AB7

Curke jeli sigurno da će predvečer biti naša tema? :/

----------


## ksena28

i meni se oglas čini kao dobra ideja. ali samo ako ne donesu zakon. ako ga danas izglasaju cure moje, jedino što se može napraviti je oglas u kojem molimo tj tražimo politički azil u Sloveniji, jer se u HR ne možemo liječiti.

----------


## Mukica

> Možda da se u dnevne novine stavi letak protiv MPO u obliku plaćenog oglasa, npr zakupiti cijelu jednu stranicu. .


sad sam tek vidla - letak protiv MPO? :?  :?

----------


## ksena28

Mukica, nije baš tako. Mi smo već ljute i radimo koliko možemo. Dio cura je pomogao oko sastavljanja letka, dio se organizirao oko odlaska u Sabor, dio oko peticije, ja osobno oko Direkta! Nije da ne radimo ništa, samo nas je tako hebeno malo naspram ovih što poslije mise potpisuju peticiju protiv MPO-a da je to strašno  :shock:

----------


## Gost 1

> Prosvjed bi bio reakcija na ponasanje zastupnika u Saboru prema MPO problematici.


Na žalost, oni postupaju po Poslovniku, nemaju obaveze držati se redosljeda.
Tako je postavljen sistem.

No, moguće je da su mpo "preskočili" jer je pisano puno primjedbi i amandmana, pa se prezentacija zakona prema zastupnicima još dorađuje.

Zastupnici formalno ne utječu na dnevni red, dnevni red se formira kako stručne službe pripreme materijale.

Stvarno je puno toga ostalo za ovu zadnju sjednicu pred ljeto, a uletila je i ostavka premijera, što je dodatno zakompliciralo stvar.

----------


## AB7

Ja sam isto za to,samo što sam mislila da to ide po principu koliko platiš toliko imaš pažnju.

----------


## gupi51

> i meni se oglas čini kao dobra ideja. ali samo ako ne donesu zakon. ako ga danas izglasaju cure moje, jedino što se može napraviti je oglas u kojem molimo tj tražimo politički azil u Sloveniji, jer se u HR ne možemo liječiti.



Tragično, ali istina.

----------


## Mukica

> Mukica, nije baš tako. Mi smo već ljute i radimo koliko možemo. Dio cura je pomogao oko sastavljanja letka, dio se organizirao oko odlaska u Sabor, dio oko peticije, ja osobno oko Direkta! Nije da ne radimo ništa, samo nas je tako hebeno malo naspram ovih što poslije mise potpisuju peticiju protiv MPO-a da je to strašno  :shock:


ja uopce ne mislim da vas je malo
ima vas jako jako jako puno
samo vas je malo spremno angazirati se, u tome je problem


recimo, gledaj topik gdje ivka trazi da se javite za podjelit letke
po meni se na njega javilo ZALOSNO MALO forumasica koje postaju na potpomognutoj - ja recimo tak neke stvari jedva razumijem - dajem sve od sebe da pokusam razumjeti, ali mi ide sve teze i teze (dakle ne treba ici u javnost, ne treba ici na tv, ne treba se izlozit, a opet - odaziv jadan)

----------


## gupi51

> ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mukica, nije baš tako. Mi smo već ljute i radimo koliko možemo. Dio cura je pomogao oko sastavljanja letka, dio se organizirao oko odlaska u Sabor, dio oko peticije, ja osobno oko Direkta! Nije da ne radimo ništa, samo nas je tako hebeno malo naspram ovih što poslije mise potpisuju peticiju protiv MPO-a da je to strašno  :shock:
> 
> 
> ja uopce ne mislim da vas je malo
> ima vas jako jako jako puno
> samo vas je malo spremno angazirati se, u tome je problem
> ...



Ali ipak nas ima. Ajmo sad zaboraviti razmirice i djelovat. Ajmo barem pokušat organizirati prikupljanje novca za oglas i da se to proba predati za recimo izdanje od petka ili subote. Tad najviše ljudi kupuje novine, a i glasa se tek u petak ako se uopće bude glasalo. Predložila sam da ide preko Rodinog računa jer je tako najlakše. A i glup je na nečiji privatni račun to akupljati. Mogao bi se apel staviti i na Betine stranice, sigurna sam da bi se pridružile. Možda je netko od vas u novinarstvu pa će bolje znati koliko to košta i s kim treba stupiti u kontakt.

----------


## Sonja29

Mukice ima nas dosta koji smo izvan Hr ali smo isto spremne pomoći ako kako možemo. Kad se potpisivala peticija slala sam link svim prijateljima (ne samo ja već puno cura sa foruma)i da ne nabrajam dalje. Ako ste za prosvjed i ja sam i doći ću mada mi je do Zg 450 km ali nije problem samo javite datum.

----------


## sretna35

kod mene ovaj link ne radi

----------


## Sonja29

> kod mene ovaj link ne radi


do sada nisi ništa prpustila a kako su krenuli i nećeš

----------


## martina123

> Vrlo, VRLO zanimljivo- molim vas, procitajte:
> 
> http://www.necenzurirano.com/
> * Pritisak Bruxellesa i Karamarkova ucjena: Zašto je Sanader morao dati ostavku?*


Vise o ovom na prvom topicu (HITNO i VAZNO..... sjednica u saboru...)

Procitajte cure, dok jos mozete!

----------


## Jelena

mukica, imaš pravo da nas se relativno malo angažira, samo svi kukamo. uvijek su oni drugi ti koji trebaju nešto učiniti (i to ne samo u MPO). naše civilno društvo sucks!

ipak dosta nas se angažiralo oko peticije, slale smo mailove, poticale ljude, objašnjavale im problem, naše zvjezdice su se više puta pojavile na tv-u, pa onda ovaj Direkt, sjajna emisija s lošim terminom, nas nekoliko je u špici pred hotelom dubrovnik skupljalo potpise i objašnjavalo problematiku.

svi se još bojimo stigmatiziranja naše buduće djece pa se pretpostavljam zato malo ljudi pojavljuje u javnosti. ja sam pred godinu dana prišla jednom kolegi čija je žena isto ovdje na forumu i rekla sam mu da mi je naš zajednički prijatelj rekao da je on dobro informiran o toj problematici, on je problijedio, naljutio se na tog prijatelja i uopće nije htio samnom razgovarati. još nisu dobili bebu, vidimo se svako tolko u liftu, ali i dalje ne diramo tu temu.

s druge strane ja stalno objašnjavam ljudima, i neki dan mi kolegica sretno kaže kako je saznala od jednog našeg kolege tko mi može pomoći i sretno kaže dr. renato bauman!

----------


## Pinky

oglas je odlicna ideja. barem za pocetak u najjacim dnevnim listovima. onaj krasan letak. dajte broj na koji treba uplatiti doprinos, ja uplacujem.

mukica je u pravu. ni ja se cudom ne mogu nacuditi kako nas malo dira ovaj zakon. malo nas koji smo u mpo-u. to sam u zadnjem postu i napisala kad sam spominjala broj potpisnika peticije (oko 11 700 ljudi). da su se barem parovi koji cekaju na mpo svi potpisali, broj bi bio ogroman. ne kuzim takvu inertnost. ja sam moju malu zajednicu digla na noge, svi znaju o tome, ispotpisivali su peticiju koju sam nosila po gradu... 
onda se fakat razocaram kad vidim da ljude, ma ni nas koji smo u tome, nije bas pretjerano briga (ne ljutite se forumasice moje, nismo mi jedine mpoovke u hr, mislim na tihu vecinu)

----------


## Kadauna

Bravo Gupi, 

 našla sam cijene oglašavanja u  Več. List: 

http://www.vecernji.net/PDF/download...glasavanja.pdf


a evo i Jutarnji List (ovo na poslu ne mogu otvoriti pa ne znam cijene): 

http://ads.ephdev.com/EPH%20-%20Cjen...glasavanja.pdf

Radi se i o nekoliko desetaka tisuća kuna za koje mislim da se mogu skupiti. Znam sigurno da su oglasi u Glasu Slavonije i u Novom Listu znatno jeftiniji. 

Vjerujem da ako damo obavijest na Beti, na Rodi, na Mame i Bebe da će se dosta ljudi odazvati a vjerujem da bi bilo najlakše da se skuplja preko Rode, na njihov račun. *Možda da se uključe naše pametne, vodeće glavice iz Rode pa da kažu što misle o tome i da li je sve skupa ovo izvedivo?*


*Ksena,* imaš ti još kakvih veza ili pametnih ideja?

----------


## ksena28

veza ne manjka, ali... ne znam jeste li svjesne tko je vlasnik Večernjeg lista - Styria, autrijska izdavačka kuća iza koje stoji Katolička crkva, tako da ako mislimo tamo objavljivat nešto treba biti oprezan. 

ja mogu obaviti tehnički dio posla, nazvati njihove službe, dogovoriti objavljivanje oglasa... ali ako već idemo tako daleko, ajmo fakat objavit oglas i u SLO medijima... mislim to da tražimo azil, tako ćemo dobit i međunarodnu pozornost, a bome nikome neće biti drago da koketiramo sa tom "omraženom" državom. ne znam više ni sama...

----------


## Kadauna

Ksena, sviđa mi se i ideja o koketiranju sa SLO....  :Smile: ) 


Da li postoji ovakav forum u SLO koji bi nam u SLO mogao odraditi tehnički dio posla i dati na objavu oglas tamo u SLO da tražimo azil za vrijeme postupka?

K.

----------


## Jelena

ksena koga predlažeš?

imaš pravo za ovo koketiranje. nije nam cilj izazvati antimatpije, a opet neki slovenci bi nam se smijali

----------


## Mukica

> veza ne manjka, ali... ne znam jeste li svjesne tko je vlasnik Večernjeg lista - Styria, autrijska izdavačka kuća iza koje stoji Katolička crkva, tako da ako mislimo tamo objavljivat nešto treba biti oprezan.


mislim da je danas bas u VL izasao clanak o rodinom letku

----------


## Jelena

antipatije sam htjela napisati  :Embarassed:

----------


## martina123

> Ksena, sviđa mi se i ideja o koketiranju sa SLO.... ) 
> 
> 
> Da li postoji ovakav forum u SLO koji bi nam u SLO mogao odraditi tehnički dio posla i dati na objavu oglas tamo u SLO da tražimo azil za vrijeme postupka?
> 
> K.


Da, postoji forum.

----------


## Mukica

ak cete na neki nacin ici u ovo predlazem da kontaktirate neke od vodecih reklamnih agencija koje se bave promocijom i zamolite ih da budu sponzori i da osmisle oglas

ako to ostvarite kontaktirajte europlakat da vam da prostor za jumbo plakate, tvrtku B1 da vam da prostor za plakate po domovima zdravlja
i tak... mozda se jos cega sjetim


btw. neki dan sam se na jednoj mejling listi zaklela da necu vise nikad prstom maknut za MPO, hbmu i sad nemrem bit dosljedna - mislim, ma uvjerena sam u to da fakat mozete puno napraviti samo kad jednom pocnete (jer bez obzira na sva vasa uvjeravanja ja jos uvijek mislim da niste dovoljno aktivne oko ovoga, sigurno ne onoliko koliko biste mogli biti kad vas pukne siza)

na kraju - ne znam kak mozete djelovat, kak skupljat lovu za sve to i slicno
mislim pri tome na to kako cete se predstavljat - ko forumasice s foruma udruge RODA, kao Udruga BETA... gradjani s MPO problemima??? - mislim da cete tu imati problem

i morate znati - ako zelite bilo sto preko Udruge RODA, morate prvo s idejom na UO udruge, pa tek onda ako tamo prodje mozete dalje

----------


## Mukica

a ovo:

"Kad srce kaže dijete, kaže Maribor!"

sto je netko nekad negdje predlozio mi je predobro

----------


## martina123

> a ovo:
> 
> "Kad srce kaže dijete, kaže Maribor!"
> 
> sto je netko nekad negdje predlozio mi je predobro


He,he....   :Grin:

----------


## gupi51

> ak cete na neki nacin ici u ovo predlazem da kontaktirate neke od vodecih reklamnih agencija koje se bave promocijom i zamolite ih da budu sponzori i da osmisle oglas
> 
> ako to ostvarite kontaktirajte europlakat da vam da prostor za jumbo plakate, tvrtku B1 da vam da prostor za plakate po domovima zdravlja
> i tak... mozda se jos cega sjetim
> 
> 
> btw. neki dan sam se na jednoj mejling listi zaklela da necu vise nikad prstom maknut za MPO, hbmu i sad nemrem bit dosljedna - mislim, ma uvjerena sam u to da fakat mozete puno napraviti samo kad jednom pocnete (jer bez obzira na sva vasa uvjeravanja ja jos uvijek mislim da niste dovoljno aktivne oko ovoga, sigurno ne onoliko koliko biste mogli biti kad vas pukne siza)
> 
> na kraju - ne znam kak mozete djelovat, kak skupljat lovu za sve to i slicno
> ...


Ne znam čemu ovakav odgovor. Čemu nove udruge? Čemu dodatno razjedinjavanje? Zar treba propasti silan trud Rode do sada? Moj prijedlog je bio jednostavan. Postojeći letak o istinama i lažima o MPO objaviti u novinama ili ga priložiti uz novine. 
Ja sam svoje letke podijelila, a spremna sam u okviru svojih mogućnosti financirati distribuciju putem novina, a vjerojatnih i većina forumašica.

----------


## taca70

Evo MM i ja se upravo vratili iz Sabora, rasprava nece biti danas i ne zna se kad ce.G-đa.Opačić i gosp.Dragovan su nam posvetili svoje vrijeme i malo pojasnili cijelu situaciju, uglavnom neizvjesno je kada ce biti rasprava ali je sigurno da prijedlog prolazi.To je politicka odluka i nas glas se ne slusa,samo sto je upitno je li dobar trenutak za HDZ da donesu sada ovakav zakon.Jako sam   :Crying or Very sad:   da nas se skupilo samo 6 gore, ovdje na forumu vlada revolucija ali to nije mjesto za borbu.Zato se prijavite na listu za sjednicu pa nije bitno ako u tom trenutku ne mozete doci ali ako uspijete bolje da ste na spisku.Javit ce se i druge cure koje su bile, skidam kapu Aurori koja je opet potegla iz Rijeke.

----------


## Mukica

gupi51 - moj odgovor *nije sluzbeni odgovor Udruge RODA* - za sluzbeni odgovor postavite tj. sastavite pitanje i posaljite ga na UO Udruge - evo adresa - uo@roda.hr

moj post bile su ideje nakon postova o oglasima o tome kako biste mogle djelovat te nakon toga i neka moja osobna razmisljanja koja su mi se nametnula o tome kako biste to uopce mogle izvesti, pa molim da se tako i cita

al nakon sto je taca napisala iz vjestaj iz Sabora, mislim da je za oglase i slicno prekasno
Aurora   :Heart:   svaka cast

----------


## lisa84

> al nakon sto je taca napisala iz vjestaj iz Sabora, mislim da je za oglase i slicno prekasno



*Neće biti prekasno, sve dok se naš problem ne riješi!

*Mi uglavnom razmišljamo kako imamo vremena do izglasavanja Zakona i kako prije toga moramo *javnosti* pokazati kako smo nezadovoljni. Ja ne znam zašto se za letke postavio termin "do Sjednice". Ako su sabornici dobili svoje letke - to je to. To se moralo prije sjednice. Ali ti letci morali bi se dijeliti i dalje, njima bi trebalo educirati javnost - za kasnije, ako se Zakon donese. Treba skupljat pristaše! Moramo vodit svoju kampanju.

Oglasi u novinama mogu utjecati na javnost, ali Zakon će donijeti oni u Saboru. A na njih je nažalost jako teško utjecati. Oni se drže svog stava ko pijan plota - a brane ga često samo zato da ne priznaju grešku. Oni znaju da je struka protiv, da smo mi protiv, ali to ih se ne tiče. Oni će opet po svome.

Njima bi trebalo dat do znanja da ćemo, ako se Zakon izglasa svima dati do znanja *tko* ga je izglasao.

----------


## lisa84

Znamo da odaziv na Izbore nije baš velik. I ja znam da dosta ljudi ne izlazi na Izbore, politika ih se jednostavno ne tiče. Iskreno, ne tiče se ni mene inače, ali sada... lobiram sve za koje znam da su takvi da nikad u životu ne glasaju za HDZ, ni njihove trenutne partnere!

----------


## lisa84

A da izađu na Izbore, naravno...   :Smile:

----------


## thaia28

Taca je sve prenijela.. sveusvemu, ne piše se dobro, izgledno je da će zakon zasigurno biti izglasan, ako ne sada onda na jesen. Nekako nam se svima učinilo kako će rasprava biti odgođena za jesen, ali opet ne možemo biti sigurni.

Aurora, svaka čast što si došla skroz iz Rijeke   :Love:   :Heart:  

i ovim putem šaljem najveći   :Kiss:   za našu suborku, djelatnicu Sabora, koja ne piše na Rodi (ali nas čita) za svu njezinu pomoć oko saborske logistike i njezinom angažmanu.   :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

hvala curama koje su bile gore   :Kiss:  
jutros sam slučajno na HKR čula priopćenje Hrv. biskupske konferencije o MPO. Idem ga probati pronaći.

----------


## anamar

http://www.ika.hr/index.php?prikaz=vijest&ID=113970

ksena ne traži, evo priopćenja

----------


## Val

ako će se zakon izglasavt na jesen, onda bi trebalo cijelo ljeto potezat na sve strane-od oglasa, letaka...
ne vidim veliki smisao "buni" ukoliko izglasaju zakon. treba radit prije.

----------


## gričanka

> ..., uglavnom neizvjesno je kada ce biti rasprava ali je sigurno da prijedlog prolazi.To je politicka odluka i nas glas se ne slusa...


Ovo me baš ljuti. Zvuči konačno i neumoljivo   :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ono što je nama najvažnije u životu, nekome dođe kao nadmudrivanje i igranje šaha  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ksena28

a najgore od svega što je i oporba digla ruke. već sam vam rekla da je jedna SPD-a, inače poznanica moja, već dala naslutiti da se oni neće pretjerano buniti. kao imaju amandmane, ali...  :/ 

moje je mišljenje da se sad nekim prosvjedima, oglasima i sl. neće ništa napraviti. koliko vas je danas zapazilo u medijima prosvjed seljaka kojima otuđuju zemlju za izgradnju autoceste??? to je beznačajna vijest i kao takva nevidljiva. treba nešto puno jače, apstraktnije, epohalnije, senzacionalnije (kako vam drago) da nas čuju. to je osnova PR! dobrog PR-a. 

ako smo face ajmo fakat skupit pare i angažirat Macana da nam radi PR! eto vam ideje, taj neće falit   :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

budite face i nagovorite ga da vam to napravi besplatno   :Grin:  
nek i on bude malo drustveno odgovoran - to nis ne boli 8)

----------


## Jelena

> taca70 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ..., uglavnom neizvjesno je kada ce biti rasprava ali je sigurno da prijedlog prolazi.To je politicka odluka i nas glas se ne slusa...
> 
> 
> Ovo me baš ljuti. Zvuči konačno i neumoljivo  
> Ono što je nama najvažnije u životu, nekome dođe kao nadmudrivanje i igranje šaha


kao i studentska buna i sudionici pride-a. ti ljudi se sigurno osijećaju poput nas. nevidljivi i bez razumijevanja od strane okoline i vlasti.

 :Sad:

----------


## ksena28

> budite face i nagovorite ga da vam to napravi besplatno   
> nek i on bude malo drustveno odgovoran - to nis ne boli 8)


 :?

----------


## Mukica

aaaaaa
koji ti dio nije jasan?

pa zasto biste skupljale lovu ko da ne znate sto biste s njom 
nista vas ne kosta pitat covjeka da to odradi besplatno - 50:50 je sansa da ce doista pristati, a ako ne pristane i ako mu je lova draza od drustvene odgovornosti i volontiranja, jos uvijek mozete skupljat lovu

----------


## ksena28

sorry malo sam glupa. i spora.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mukica

ma ja uvijek tako brijem kad mi nesto radimo
zasto nesto platiti ako se moze dobiti besplatno, treba uvijek pitati
pa ako nema odaziva, uvijek ostaje opcija placanja

----------


## pino

Prvo, ispricavam se ako napisem nesto sto ste vec zdumali, a toga nisam svjesna. 

Drugo, trebamo se najprije dobro organizirati, sto znaci 
- koliko imamo "clanova", pobrojati ljude, skupiti emaile ili nickove, br. telefona za SMS-iranje, 
- pobrojati tko ima kakve "skills" - graficki dizajn, advertising itd
- odluciti "gdje" cemo se na internetu okupljati - Roda, Beta, neka druga posebno otvorena stranica samo za borbu protiv zakona. Npr. vecina posjetilaca cak i ovog podforuma nece ovo citati ako ih ne zanima sjednica - teme trebaju biti dobro obiljezene i tematski razdvojene.

Ina je spominjala tim neplodnost u Rodi, ali mozda bi bilo dobro ukljuciti i druge ljude koji nisu u Rodi ili ne prate Rodu. Sto se tice Rode, cini se kao dobra pocetna tocka ukljuciti listu s odbrojavanja i posebno liste MPO trudnica od prije nekoliko godina do danas (zbog njihovih prica). 

Trece, trebamo odvojiti strategiju informiranja (letak, plakati, email, oglas) od vrste informacije koje zelimo prenijeti ljudima. Npr. ja mislim da bi za skupljanje simpatija i shvacanja sto je MPO najvaznije biti osobne price koje ce docarati 
- TKO ide na MPO (obicni ljudi, koji se moraju itekako voliti)
- kakav je psihicki ucinak neplodnosti na par 
- kakva je to velika ogromna iskonska zelja, imati dijete
- medicinski detalji nisu toliko vazni
- zivot poslije djece u usporedbi s onim prije
Sjecam se da sam nekad davno citala prekrasne price od klare cini mi se (iz RI?), a sad vaclav (parni valjak, kazi kako dalje?) je napisao jedno pismo koje ja nikako ne mogu procitati jer se rasplacem kao kisna godina nakon prve dvije recenice. "Jedna smrt je tragedija, a milijun smrti statistika" - zato su osobne price strasno vazne. 

Kad bismo npr. slozile email listu od svih kontakata koje imamo, i da saljemo po jednu pricu svaki tjedan ili svakih par dana, da price objavljujemo na portalima, fejsu, forumima, da ih saljemo casopisima - to su sve stvari koje mozemo napraviti bez puno novaca (jesam za oglas u novinama, super ideja, ali ajmo i druge stvari dok skupljamo lovu). U danasnje vrijeme najbolje kampanje su "viral campaigns". Kad bismo mogli sloziti npr jedan slide-show na hrvatskom (vidjela sam takve na engleskom na youtubeu) o neplodnosti, dirljive slike (npr MPO beba i djece), dirljivi citati, sve to jos protkano vaznim informacijama o zakonu i njegovim posljedicama. Mora bit nesto sto je dovoljno atraktivno da ce ljudi koji to prime htjeti slati dalje. 

U biti je najteze poceti (skupit ljude i podijelit zadatke). Sigurna sam da postoji barem nekoliko fragmentiranih grupica (beta, tim neplodnost) koje i raspravljaju o problematici i o strategijama ili uzivo ili na zatvorenim forumima - bilo bi super kad bi postojao jedan jedinstveni i user-friendly site gdje je lagano pisat komentare, i jedan jednostavan nacin za informirati sve zainteresirane (email?).

----------


## lisa84

> ako će se zakon izglasavt na jesen, onda bi trebalo cijelo ljeto potezat na sve strane-od oglasa, letaka...
> ne vidim veliki smisao "buni" ukoliko izglasaju zakon. treba radit prije.


Treba radit prije, ali i ne odustat ako ga izglasaju. Ili da kažem kad ga izglasaju.   :Sad:  

Ja mislim da će neće usvojit jedino dio o izvanbračnim zajednicama - a jedino zbog toga bi Zakon imo šanse "past" na Ustavnom sudu.

Prema tome, nakon izglasanja, predstoji nam borba za izmjenu Zakona.
Promjenili su ga u Italiji, promjenit će ga i kod nas. Pitanje je samo koliko ćemo vremena izgubit...

----------


## ksena28

pino, ti si carica! veliki *X*

----------


## lisa84

Potpisujem pino.

To je dugotrajan proces, ali vrijedi truda. Ljude treba dirnuti u srce!

----------


## vlatkapeno

Drage moje rodice !

Kao što već znate uporno vas patim posebno u ovoj temi potpisujem sve što ste govorile o prosvjedu , također podržavam akciju da se u novinama objavi letak o MPO-u .Ja s,ma svoju priču odlučila objaviti u dva časopipsa za roditelje "mame i bebe " i " moje dijete " . razlog zašto to činim je da ljudi vide kroz što mi koji se borimo sa neplodnošću prolazimo. 
Uz vas sam 100 %   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Mukica

> pino, ti si carica! veliki *X*


X

joj sto ja volim te cure preko bare, tak su analiticne

----------


## vlatkapeno

> Drage moje rodice !
> 
> Kao što već znate uporno vas patim posebno u ovoj temi potpisujem sve što ste govorile o prosvjedu , također podržavam akciju da se u novinama objavi letak o MPO-u .Ja s,ma svoju priču odlučila objaviti u dva časopipsa za roditelje "mame i bebe " i " moje dijete " . razlog zašto to činim je da ljudi vide kroz što mi koji se borimo sa neplodnošću prolazimo. 
> Uz vas sam 100 %


moaj priča je objavljena tu na rodi, na beti , na ringeraji , Ovih dana mislim priću poslati u časopise mame i bebe , moje dijete i bebe .

----------


## lisa84

vlatkapeno, svaka čast.   :Kiss:

----------


## gupi51

*Pino* skidam kapu. Sad samo to treba sprovesti u djelo. Ja ću probati sastaviti svoju priču.

----------


## lara01

Samo na brzinu, postoji grupa nas 5 (pet!!!!!) koja od 2003. drvi i radi na problematici MPO-a u Hrvatskoj. Bilo nas je i više aktivno uključenih, ali vrijeme i život nosi svoje i neke divne i krasne cure jednostavno više ne stignu.
Unutar Rode par je cura koje su nam uvijek bile neizmjerna i ogromna pomoć, posebno Mukica i Ivarica i to je to. 
Pričam iz aspekta našeg djelovanja na području MPO-a unutar Rode.
Da se ne uvrijede cure iz Bete, pozdravljam i podržavam ideju udruge koja se isključivo bavi problematikom MPO-a još od prvih ideja na ovom forumu, ali zbog različitih razloga, nisu na žalost ostavile tako dubok trag kao Roda.
Dakle, od skoro 20% populacije, nas je manje od 10 aktivnih, što je sramota.

Sada ste jako ljute, organizirajte se, krenite, radite.
Mi smo tu sa ogromnim iskustvom i znanjem i jako rado ćemo vam sve prenijeti i naučiti.
Osnivanje nove Udruge je dugotrajno i trenutno po meni nepotrebno. Učlanite se u Rodu ili Betu, svejedno, samo nešto radite.
Da sam na poslu trenutno bi vam izdiktirala cijene oglasnog prostora u svim dnevnim novinama u RH. Možete li uopće pretpostaviti koliki je to trošak? Petak i subota su najskuplji dani, color oglas je +20% na redovnu cijenu, nekomercijalni oglasi su nešto jeftiniji, ako idete preko neke agencije pa dobijete npr. gratis dizajn i cca 20-ak% popusta opet ste na cca *80-90.000 kn + pdv.*  (čak mislim da sam malo rekla, davno sam izašla iz meda buyinga) + oglas za petak predaje se u srijedu do 15,00 sati a narudžbu treba predati prije.
Kako mislite skupiti toliko novaca? Mislite naći sponzore za MPO???
Ne ide to baš tako.
Akcija ČUDESNE BEBE počela je *05.05.2004.*
*30. lipnja 2005.* godine predan je aparat MPO odjelu na Vuku Vrhovcu u vrijednosti 41.700 kn.
*11.07.2007.* predan je apart MPO odjelu bolnice Sv. Duh ukupne vrijednost 84.768 kn.
Pa vi računajte koliko je to ukupno u malo više od 3!!! godine!
A nismo niti dana mirovale. Cimale smo, slale dopise, molbe, povlačile sve moguće veze i vezice jer od tog ukupnog iznosa cca 30.000 kn uplate su 3 velika donatora. 
Organizirale smo tribinu, prosvjed u Maksimiru, presicu, bile stalno prisutne u medijima, učile, proučavale stanje u drugim državama jer taj segment edukacije je jako,  jako važan- poznavanje teme, u svakom trenu znati o čemu se priča, biti ravnopravan sugovornik i pravnicima i liječnicima i biolozima.
Cure, ima tu odličnih ideja, ali slati mailove i cimati ljude da potpišu peticiju je najmanje što svaka od nas može učiniti.
Jeste uopće svjesne koliko neprospavanih noći je iza nas, koliko je dopisa napisano, koliko objava za medije???
Neobrojeno.
I ne, uopće mi nije namjera hvaliti se. Briga me za to hoće li ili neće netko aplaudirati. Borim se za bolje društvo u kojem treba rasti i odrasti moje dijete. Pišem vam ovo zato da se stvarno i ozbiljno trgnete, da se organizirate, da uvidite koliko je to truda i posla. Nas par je preumorno i potrošeno, trebaju novi, svježi ljudi sa novim idejama i elanom.  
Uz to što ćete se osjećati super jer ste društveno odgovorne, jer radite nešto korisno, jer pridonosite razvoju boljeg i ljepšeg društva za našu djecu, steći ćete i prijateljstva za cijeli život.
Velika i važna, jedinstvena.  :Heart:

----------


## Mukica

tako je!

----------


## Aurora*

> Evo MM i ja se upravo vratili iz Sabora, rasprava nece biti danas i ne zna se kad ce.G-đa.Opačić i gosp.Dragovan su nam posvetili svoje vrijeme i malo pojasnili cijelu situaciju, uglavnom neizvjesno je kada ce biti rasprava ali je sigurno da prijedlog prolazi.To je politicka odluka i nas glas se ne slusa,samo sto je upitno je li dobar trenutak za HDZ da donesu sada ovakav zakon.Jako sam    da nas se skupilo samo 6 gore, ovdje na forumu vlada revolucija ali to nije mjesto za borbu.Zato se *prijavite na listu za sjednicu pa nije bitno ako u tom trenutku ne mozete doci ali ako uspijete bolje da ste na spisku*.


*taca70* je sve rekla kako je bilo i ja je u tom djelu mogu samo potpisati. Nadodala bih jos samo par rijeci u vezi gore istaknutog. Naime, kad sam danas dosla u Zagreb tik prije ocekivane rasprave cula sam se s *visibabom* i ispalo je da bi nam se eventualno i ona mogla pridruziti. Jedini problem je bio u tome sto ona prethodno nije bila prijavljena na listi za sjednicu. Na srecu, tu je uskocila *djelatnica Sabora* i nasa suborka o kojoj govori *thaia28* pa smo nekako uspjeli na brzu brzinu na listu dodati i *visibabu*. Znaci s visibabom nas je bilo samo 6. To je i po mom misljenju zalosna cinjenica, ali sada sta je tu je. 

Iz cijelog slucaja se je medjutim porodila ideja da bi bilo dobro kada bi se na listu za sjednicu prijavili svi koji imaju barem minimalne sanse za dolazak u Sabor u kljucnom trenutku. Naime, vazno je da je osoba prethodno prijavljena pa ako se potrefi da je slobodna bas onda kada treba moze slobodno doci u Sabor na raspravu. A, ako ne nikome nista. 

Inace mislim da je sama ideja dolaska u Sabor na raspravu odlicna i da moze imati efekta, ali jedino pod uslovom veceg broja prisutnih. Idealno bi bilo ispuniti sva 52 raspoloziva mjesta. Pa da je i pola od toga, to bi mozda nesto znacilo, ali ako se to svede na svega 6 ljudi bojim se da to onda nije nista...

Iz iskustva, kojeg i ja sada osobno imam, sada znamo da do samog pocetka rasprave nije moguce znati kada ce ona zapravo poceti. Zato je na zalost tako da u ovome izgleda stvarno mogu sudjelovati samo oni koji zive u Zagrebu. 

Dakle, jos uvijek postoji mogucnost za nadopunu liste! Medjutim obzirom da su iz *RODE* ovaj tjedan sprijeceni oko toga se angazirati, onda bi obavezu oko nove liste, ako bi za nju postojao interes, morala preuzeti udruga *BETA*...

----------


## Mukica

morate proci druge topice (s drugim temama) na ovom pdfu i nekako animirati ljude da se aktivnije angaziraju - ja ne znam, ali imam dojam da odredjeni dio forumasa/ca neke postove UOPCE ne citaju i da bi ih trebalo direktno P(R)OZVATI (ne znam vise kako) da se ukljuce i sudjeluju

----------


## Aurora*

*Mukice*, mislim da imas pravo! Odoh ja odmah sad na _Kutak za filozofski trenutak_...

----------


## Mukica

mislim da se nismo bas razumjele
ovu bitku mora vodit MPO populacija jer ce jedino tako biti dobivena - jedino je vama (i mozda jos nekolicini) dovoljno stalo

animirati treba ljude na *ovom* podforumu, a ne na drugima

----------


## Aurora*

Hm, izgleda da se stvarno nismo razumjele, odnosno da ja nisam dovoljno pazljivo procitala tvoj post.

Nisam uopce pomislila da bi netko na OVOM *podforumu* mogao ignorirati ovakvu jednu temu.  :/ 

S druge strane sam pak pomislila da na cijelom forumu sigurno ima ljudi koji nisu osobno ukljuceni u MPO pricu, ali da bi i unatoc tome mogli podrzati borbu protiv donosenja jednog takvog uzasnog zakona kao sto je ovaj...

U ostalom, danas od nas 6 koji smo bili u Saboru mislim da samo ja jos mogu imati neke koristi ili bolje receno stete od donosenja ovog zakona, jer koliko sam shvatila ostalima zakon bas i ne mijenja njihovu situaciju...

----------


## Mukica

da ti malo ilustriram "problematiku" jer vidim da nisi skuzila i da mislis da treba zvat sve forumase s rode da se aktiviraju oko ovoga
ne treba uopce
treba zvat cure s MPO
mislim mozete vi i ostale zvat, samo sto ja i dalje mislim da su ljudi slabo zainteresirani vodit tudje bitke (ofkors, uz cast iznimkama, ukljucujuci u njih i mene  :Grin:  )

npr. na topiku o podjeli letaka javilo se (nije mi bilo tesko ic izbrojat) ukupno TROJE forumasa (nina1, Sonja29, fritulica1) s dijagnozom u potpisu (sorry ak sam kog preskocila, kasno je i umorna sam)

a na npr. topiku  IMUNOLOŠKE PRETRAGE (nasumicno izabrano) posta, na samo zadnje 3 stranice, ukupno 15 forumasica (vikki, Strike, runi, bublica3, kate32, amyx, Bebel alida, ZO, alkemicar, pčelica2009, Mali Mimi, rozalija, Dadica, fritulica1...) s dijagnozom u potpisu

(znam da su se neki javljali i na pm od ivarice, ali ono kaj ja hocu rec da je to sve skupa jadan broj u odnosu na broj forumasa/ica koji posta na ovom podforumu)

dijagnoza u potpisu mi je bila kriterij po kojem sam brojala

eto o tome ja pricam

----------


## ina33

*Mukice*, a propos letaka, ivarica je, koliko ja shvaćam, linkala mail da se preko njega nju kontaktira, ja sam tako napravila, a vjerojatno i brojne druge da se ne offtopičari i da se fokusirano komunicira, utisak mi je bio da je ivarica bila na kraju hepi s odzivom  :?.

Nastavno na prijedlog od *pino*, ja sam osobno spremna sudjelovati u bilo čemu koliko vremenski stignem i u obliku u kojem mogu (ne snimanja, zbog poslovnih razloga), moju priču imaju u Beti jer se bilo tamo mislilo tiskat isto neki letak, slala sam je i jednoj forumašici koja ima pristup jednoj saborskoj zastupnici i mogu je svakome poslat, anonimno priče novinarima uvijek, od skillsa prijavljujem znanje engleskog...

Zašto se više cura/parova ne angažira javno - zato, pretpostavljam, jer možda dosta njih ima problem da to kaže svojim poslodavcima i možda širem krugu poznanika. Koliko god je javni problem velikog broja hrv. populacije, kod liječenja neplodnosti je ženin posao na velikom udaru, ma ne samo napredovanje i sl., zbog čestih izostanaka koji se mogu protegnuti na godine, nego i radno mjesto, tj. gola egzistencija, a ona je pak nužna da bi se financiralo često dugotrajno liječenje pa je to jedan zatvoreni krug. Doduše, to je uvijek bilo tako, tako da ako su mogle cure koje su se prije angažirale u Rodi to vis-a-vis posla menadžirati i nekako pomiriti, onda može i nov naraštaj  :/.  Ne nalazim objašnjenja zašto se tada mogla formirati grupa žena koje su bile bormašine, a sada ne...

----------


## mmaslacak

Sjećam se jednog filma, mislim da je nedavno bio na TV-u, i mislim da se zvao kao nešto Napojnica od milijun dolara ili tako nekako, uglavnom na povratku kući zateknu ogromnu količinu čekova ispred vrata   :Laughing:  
Zašto ne bismo slali na "pravu adresu" npr. našu sliku (nas kao para), na kuvertu samo potpisati *Želimo biti roditelj, a ne možemo prirodnim putem!*
Ma zatrpati ih ono pravo da ne može poštar da odnese!!
A nas parova sa problemom neplodnosti ima jako puno, nažlost..
Ma zatrpajmo ih!
Netko je rekao: Treba ih dirnuti u srce!

----------


## Mukica

da, znam da je zatvoreni krug i ono sto mene najvise sekira je bas to sto zbog toga sto svi to trpaju pod tepih, ne govore javno o tome i sto to nije najnormalnije sve se ovo i dogadja
smeta me sto je u ovoj drzavi MPO u rangu neceg loseg, nesto o cemu se ne prica, nesto sto je "sramotno"... - to me izludjuje, a to je bolest ko i svaka druga i ljudi trebaju imati sva prava lijeciti se i ne smiju biti "obiljezeni" 

ali tesko ce se taj krug prekinuti i ista promjeniti dok se vise ljudi ne ohrabri
ja se nadam da ce sve ovo nekolicinu potaknuti


a kaj se tice letaka napisala sam da znam da su se cure javljale na mejl i putem poruka & znam da je ivka bila zadovoljna sto se sve uspjelo podjeliti, ali ja nisam  :Grin:  

ja ne mogu govoriti u ime cura iz rode koje su se angazirale, ali mislim da su sve one u jednom trenutku "pregrizle" te neke predrasude i rekle nek ide sve kvragu, moram se zaloziti za sebe, jer ako ja necu, tko ce i mislim da im ispocetka nije bilo lako ni na TV ni u javnost, ali s vremenom valjda sve to dodje na "svoje" - poslodavac pokaze razumijevanje, okolina prestane osudjivati... 

ne znam zapravo, samo nagadjam... bilo bi super da se jave karmen i ostale "stare" cure i napisu vlastita iskustva o tome kako i zasto su izasle u javnost, kako je to uticalo na njihov posao i sve ostalo - mozda bi to kome pomoglo 
ma nisam pametna - znam samo da je ovo jako vazno i da se stvari mogu promjeniti dugim i upornim zagovaranjem i znam da vam je svima tesko uz sve sto vas muci borit se jos i za to, ali drugacije nece ici

----------


## ina33

> ne znam zapravo, samo nagadjam... bilo bi super da se jave karmen i ostale "stare" cure i napisu vlastita iskustva o tome kako i zasto su izasle u javnost, kako je to uticalo na njihov posao i sve ostalo - mozda bi to kome pomoglo 
> ma nisam pametna - znam samo da je ovo jako vazno i da se stvari mogu promjeniti dugim i upornim zagovaranjem i znam da vam je svima tesko uz sve sto vas muci borit se jos i za to, ali drugacije nece ici


Vjerojatno bi pomoglo, ne znam. Ovo da drugačije neće ići je isto što je komentirao i prof. iz Maribora, da nema nekog tko će se borit za ovu bitku osim pogođenih pacijenata, ako se oni ne bore i ne guraju sve to, neće biti ništa.

----------


## pino

Mukica, meni je posve jasna cinjenica da podforumska neplodna populacija nije zainteresirana, iako se to njih itekako tice (mene moja sveki blijedo gleda sta ja placem zbog toga a imam djecu i niti ne zivim u HR). Mislim da za to ima par razloga: 

- ljudi se osjecaju bespomocni protiv jednog de facto svrsenog cina
- zene u postupcima vecinom nemaju niti energije za neki politicki angazman
- forumske teme koje pocinju na odredjeni nacin nasred teme mogu skrenuti na sasvim drugi kolosijek, a ljudi su vec odlucili da nece pratit temu
- teme koje su stikane pod Vazno se gube u sumi tema koje su sve vazne
- opcenito ljude treba vuci za rukav jer su ljudi po prirodi lijeni (ja prva)

Mislim da bi npr. trebalo: 

- pobrojiti koje sve toolse vec imamo - martina123 je spominjala facebook grupu - da li postoji ikoja druga tematska grupa od koje mozemo poceti? Unutar Rode? 

- *napraviti database* zainteresiranih ljudi, pocevsi od onih koji su najzainteresiraniji - moze li koja moderatorica ili koja kompjuterska maherica pokupiti nickove koji su se javljali na ove teme i poslati jedan masovni pp s kojim bi prikupili email adrese? (ja ne mogu pp-ati, u moj inbox stane 10 poruka)

- otvarati vrlo pregledne i usredotocene teme (i ne stikati ih pod vazno, heh); slati ljudima mejlom i/ili SMSima pozive na akcije te prigodne sadrzaje, a diskusiju imati na nekom forumu, npr. ovome ili otvorit podforum na beti

- slati ljudima na ovom pdf pp-e s direktnim pitanjima za angazman i s konkretnim zadacima kao npr odnosenje slijedeceg u MPO klinike u koje idu:

- stampati jedan informativni letak za MPO pacijente s web i email adresama i/ili telefonima kojim ih se poziva na online borbu, informiranje i objasnjava detalje zakona i podijeliti ih po MPO klinikama - trebamo cim vise zainteresiranih i izvan Rode i Bete i onih na koje mozemo racunati za proteste i akcije, kao i za diseminaciju buducih informacija; 

- pisanje prica - cak i ako nemaju dara za pisanje, jedna sinopsa bi bila korisna da se vidi presjek populacije - dob, koliko pokusavanja i gdje, dijagnoza, (komentari okoline? cak i samo jedan paragraf s jednom upecatljivom recenicom tipa "gledala sam Latinicu o MPO prije par godina i rekla da ja nikad na to ne bi isla, a sad me evo ovdje" bi puno znacio) - npr mogu napisat jednu online anketu - to bi moglo biti zanimljivo i samim pacijenticama imati pregledno na jednom mjestu - do sad je jedino odbrojavanje manje-vise pregledno 

- ukoliko (ili kad) zakon prodje - odmah prikupljati statistike o ucinku zakona - kolika je uspjesnost, koliko ima vise ili manje parova na lijecenju, koliko ih odlazi u inozemstvo, koliko se jajnih stanica i embrija baca kao posljedica zakona, da li ima vise trudnoca s trojkama itd - trebamo imati dokumentirano crno na bijelo, i to ne mozemo cekati par godina, nego svakih par mjeseci maksimalno

Jos jednom hocu ponoviti - mislim da je *prioritet prikupiti kontakte* i predlazem slijedece (otvorila bih novu temu, ali zelim prvo testirati ideje s ovim manjim krugom "zagrizlih" koji prate ovu temu, osim toga, mozda to vec imate pa ja otkrivam toplu vodu): 

- otvorila sam novu gmail adresu, protivmpozakona at gmail.com

- svi zainteresirani za bilo koji oblik organiziranog otpora zakonu mogli bi se upisati na email listu emailom na spomenutu adresu s "prijava" u subject liniji, te bi povremeno dobivali informacije s gornjeg emaila, sto o zakonu, sto o akcijama protiv zakona, sto o neplodnosti opcenito, sto osobne price, sto odgovore na cesta pitanja (FAQ), sto linkove na forumske diskusije ili clanke u stampi; 

- podijeliti zadatke na manje dijelove, postirati na internet gdje bi se ljudi jednostavno mogli upisivati za ono sto zele obaviti, sve u cilju ukljucivanja sto veceg broja ljudi (primjer zadataka: prikupiti sve nickove s pdfa i pp-ati ih; proci kroz price koje su vec postirane i odabrati za pocetak najupecatljivije, kao i autorice naravno; sastaviti ankete za clanove email liste; sastavit poziv na borbu supatnicama u MPO klinikama; podijelit te pozive po klinikama; popisat forume gdje se mozemo javljati i podijelit ih medjusobno; pozvat MPO doktore da biljeze statistike; popisat najneinformiranije zastupnike u Saboru i obasut ih informacijama - mislim da bi mogli pocet s Petirkom  :Wink: )

- evo lara01 jedno pitanje - imate li u timu ljude koji imaju osobni kontakt s MPO doktorima ili osobljem - to bi pojednostavilo nekoliko tocaka

Znaci - Mukica, ivarica, ina33, Aurora*, martina123, RuzicaSB, taca70, thaia28, gupi51, lisa84, ksena28, Pinky, vlatkapeno, Sonja29, Jelena, gricanka, AB7, Kadauna, Gost 1 i pardon ak sam koga izostavila - jeste za?

----------


## pino

Jos jedna ideja - napravit neki video tipa ovi na youtubeu: 

 I would die for that
 slideshow
infertility journey part 1
when the rain comes

----------


## pino

Evo sto bih pitala sve forumasice, na email listi ili na neki drugi nacin (primijetit cete da je puno pitanja direktno iz najzanimljivijih i najcitanijih tema na forumu - ima li tko jos ideja za pitanja?): 

Ako ne zelite odgovoriti na neko pitanje, ostavite prazno. 
-	Koliko dugo se borite s neplodnoscu ili koliko je dugo trajala borba; s koliko godina ste poceli?
-	Kakva vam je ukratko dijagnoza?
-	Koliko postupaka, kakvih i gdje? 
-	Koliko ste sveukupno imali jajnih stanica i embrija, koliko ih je transferirano, a koliko je postalo beba (i koliko smrznutih)?
-	Koliko ste sveukupno potrosili na lijecenje?
-	
-	Kakva je bila posljedica neplodnosti na odnos s vasim dragim? 
-	Da li ste bili deprimirani?  (Koliko, na ljestvici od 1 do 10, 10 najvise)
-	Sto vam je najteze palo u cijeloj prici? 
-	Kako se je lijecenje odrazilo na vas posao i karijeru? 
-	Kakve su bile reakcije okoline na vase lijecenje, posebno, pozitivni ili negativni komentari ?
-	Jeste li vjernik I ako da, kako se nosite sa stavom Crkve prema MPO?
-	Ako ste uspjeli, mozete li usporediti svoj zivot sada s onim prije djece? 
-	Ako niste uspjeli, kako ste dosli do kraja puta? 
-	Mozete li napisati svoju pricu kojom biste objasnili svojoj majci/kolegici/susjedi kako je izgledao vas put? Mozete li izdvojiti jedan paragraf koji bi vise nego ista drugo opisao srz toga?
-	Smijemo li (dakako anonimno) koristiti vase odgovore u informativnim listicima, na internetu ili u mejlovima?

----------


## pino

Pardon na nonstopnom postiranju (sutra tj. u srijedu necu moci), pa evo vrlo grubi prijedlog za eventualan letak za MPO pacijente da se pridruze:

Najvaznije prakticne odredbe novog Zakona o MPO su : 
-	Ne mogu se oploditi vise od 3 jajne stanice, bez obzira na to koliko ih je dobiveno u postupku
-	Embriji se ne mogu zamrznuti ni u kom slucaju, pa ni zbog zdravlja zene
-	Dignimo svoj glas protiv najkonzervativnijeg zakona u Evropi – nijedna evropska drzava nema takva ogranicenja 
-	Upisite se na mejl- listu koja se bavi MPO problematikom – posaljite mejl na protivmpozakona@gmail.com sa rijeci “prijava” u subject liniji (svi mejlovi se salju bcc, anonimno) ili SMS s vasom email adresom I rijeci “MPO” na broj 000/000-000
-	Pratite MPO novosti na ovoj stranici: ???????.html
-	Sto nas je vise, lakse ce nas cuti! SVAKI glas je vazan! 

(Bi li tko bio tako dobar da volontira svoj mobitel za prikupljanje email adresa? Stvar je u tome da ih treba uloviti dok jos citaju letak i imaju vremena napretek, jer kad stignu doma, propalo je u vecini slucajeva.)

Znam da se zalijecem pred rudo sa svim ovim prijedlozima, ali eto ovo je tema koja mi je prirasla srcu, i mi to mozemo realizirati prilicno jednostavno i jeftino.

----------


## vlatkapeno

imaš PP

----------


## vlatkapeno

pino imaš PP

----------


## vlatkapeno

evo maloprije čula na vijestima danas sabor raspravlja o našem toliko čekanom zakonu o MPO-u  :D  :D

----------


## laky

jedno pitanje za iskusne cure.ovaj zakon nedozvoljava zamrzavanje embrija,sto onda dozvoljava zamrzavanje spermija i JS???? sad ono sto mene kopka ,mogu li se uopće zamrznuti JS???znam da je bila jednom davno tema da nije moguće ili se varam)....

----------


## laky

> evo maloprije čula na vijestima danas sabor raspravlja o našem toliko čekanom zakonu o MPO-u  :D  :D


po meni bolje da neraspravljaju o njemu još 10 godina   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nina1

> vlatkapeno prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo maloprije čula na vijestima danas sabor raspravlja o našem toliko čekanom zakonu o MPO-u  :D  :D
> 
> 
> po meni bolje da neraspravljaju o njemu još 10 godina



o takvom zakonu čak ni onda   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## rozalija

> da ti malo ilustriram "problematiku" jer vidim da nisi skuzila i da mislis da treba zvat sve forumase s rode da se aktiviraju oko ovoga
> ne treba uopce
> treba zvat cure s MPO
> mislim mozete vi i ostale zvat, samo sto ja i dalje mislim da su ljudi slabo zainteresirani vodit tudje bitke (ofkors, uz cast iznimkama, ukljucujuci u njih i mene  )
> 
> npr. na topiku o podjeli letaka javilo se (nije mi bilo tesko ic izbrojat) ukupno TROJE forumasa (nina1, Sonja29, fritulica1) s dijagnozom u potpisu (sorry ak sam kog preskocila, kasno je i umorna sam)
> 
> a na npr. topiku  IMUNOLOŠKE PRETRAGE (nasumicno izabrano) posta, na samo zadnje 3 stranice, ukupno 15 forumasica (vikki, Strike, runi, bublica3, kate32, amyx, Bebel alida, ZO, alkemicar, pčelica2009, Mali Mimi, rozalija, Dadica, fritulica1...) s dijagnozom u potpisu
> 
> ...


Draga ja sam spremna učestvovati i pomoći u svemu što treba, ja živim u Mostaru pa ako bilo što mogu da uradim slobodno reci, radim to bez pogovora .

----------


## klara

Brojite i mene u forumašice s dijagnozom koje žele pomoći. Samo sad trenutno nemam ideje kako. Razmišljam što mogu učiniti - napisati nešto, neku priču o nama, Sunčici? Složiti prezentaciju (trebale bi mi vaše slike, fotografije djece?). Stupiti u kontakt s liječnicima u KBC Rijeci (ne liječim se više tamo ali nisu me zaboravili)

pino svaka čast na idejama,  imaš mail

----------


## Ameli

mislim da bi trebalo progovoriti u ime cura koje imaju problema kao ja. živim u maloj sredini gdje nažalost ljudi sve o svima znaju i to mi jako smeta jer sam rođena i odgojena u velikom gradu gdje su ljudi živjeli svoje živote. znam također i da neki ljudi koji me nikada nisu upoznali i ne znaju ništa o meni razglabaju o mom problemu, pričaju u stilu „znaš to ti je ona što ne može imati djecu“. ja sam po prirodi povučena osoba i oduvijek sam imala tremu kad je trebalo izlagati nešto pred nepoznatim ljudima.  nikada nisam voljela privlačiti na sebe preveliku pažnju a sada sam ovdje nažalost obilježena. ne želim dalje privlačiti pažnju i stvarati materijala kako bi se i dalje o meni pričalo ili još gore da bi me se sažalijevalo, ja želim živjeti normalan život. mogu vam ponuditi svoju pomoć i usluge (znam engleski i dosta sam kreativna osoba) ali ne želim u javnost jer jednostavno nemam to u sebi. hvala svim curama koje su se angažirale u borbi protiv ovog groznog zakona.

----------


## Charlie

Ja bih mogla odnijeti info letak pacijenticama na SD još prije nego rodim ako ćemo ga imati u roku par dana (mogu sama isprintati kad bude sastavljen).

----------


## thaia28

pino, naravno da sam za.

----------


## wewa

sve sto mogu iz Sarajeva, ja cu napraviti, ovo je i moja bitka.

----------


## klara

Evo imam novi "službeni" potpis.
I jednu konkretnu idejicu, što mislite o ovome: http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...104438#2104438

----------


## vlatkapeno

citiram sa teleteksta :" Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji, kojim je ciljodrediti medicinsku praksu na tom području .Prijedlog je već izazvao reakcije oporbe koja traži da se oplodnja dopusti i izvanbraćnim parovima. 
Prema odredbama novog Zakona dijete začeto umjetnom oplodnjom imat će pravo nakon 18. godine doznati tko mu je biološki roditelj, nije dozvoljeno zamrzavanjezametaka već samo jajnih stanicaa brak je uvijet za umjetnu oplodnju. 
Eto laky odgovora na tvoje pitanje  zamrzavat će se samo jajne stanice a na postupak čemo moarti donijeti vjenčani list . 
 :?  :?  :?  :?  :?   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vlatkapeno

> Evo imam novi "službeni" potpis.
> I jednu konkretnu idejicu, što mislite o ovome: http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...104438#2104438


klara malena ti je medema . samo sa se nadovežem dali netko može poslati letke meni na kućnu adresu da podiejlim u svom domu zdravlja i kod svoje ginekologice.

----------


## ksena28

pino, ja sam ZA. a propos posla. mene MPO borba koštala posla, ako želim naći novi ne mogu si dopustiti stalno javno iznošenje problema.

a drugo, PISANJE priča, ako netko ne zna ili treba pomoć - TU SAM!

----------


## Matovila

Ne stizem bas citati sve postove, ali s vama sam htjela podijeliti i neke  inicijative drugih udruga u saboru u svezi novog zakona
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Nazalost rijes je o losim inicijativama, pa prenosim mail koji mi je stigao jutros! Poludila sam  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Zaštitimo prava djece i obiteljske vrijednosti i u Zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji! 
Uključite se u akciju "Pravo na mamu i tatu"!

Akcija je jednostavna i zahtijeva 2 minute vašeg vremena.

1. Kliknite na www.udruga-grozd.hr/pravonamamuitatu 
2. Napišite svoje ime i prezime, e-mail i kliknite 'pošalji'. Vaše će pismo istodobno dobiti svi najveći klubovi zastupnika u Hrvatskom saboru. 

ŠALJITE OVAJ EMAIL NA ŠTO VIŠE ADRESA!

Svako dijete ima pravo i na majku i na oca te na sretno odrastanje. Prema svim istraživanjima i statistikama, veze u braku su u prosjeku stabilnije, trajnije i vjernije od onih u izvanbračnim i istospolnim zajednicama. Sva djeca imaju pravo odrastati unutar što stabilnije, trajnije i vjernije zajednice, ako je to ikako moguće. Uostalom, brak je i prema Obiteljskom zakonu preferirani oblik zajedništva.

Želimo da političari poštuju spomenute činjenice i da o njima vode brigu prilikom donošenja svakog zakona koji se tiče obitelji, roditeljstva i djece. Trenutno je u tijeku donošenje Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji. Neke stranke, no i pojedinci unutar HDZ-a, poput gospođe Jadranke Kosor, oštro su reagirale na prijedlog Zakona, želeći pravo na umjetnu oplodnju dati i izvanbračnim zajednicama i "ženama bez partnera". Na taj način ignoriraju prava i brigu za dobrobit djece.

Bez obzira što inače mislimo o tom Zakonu u cjelini, potrebno je jasno i glasno reći svoje mišljenje bar o onim točkama Zakona za koje postoji šansa da budu promijenjene tijekom saborske rasprave. Šutnja o ovako važnim pitanjima za djecu i za položaj obitelji dovela bi nas do situacije u kojoj bi oni koji odlučuju sve više ignorirali mišljenje "tihe većine" i prava djece.

Uključite se u akciju "Pravo na mamu i tatu"! Recimo glasno svoje mišljenje! 

Kroz našu posljednju akciju "Roditelji biraju" 6.300 građana uključilo se u borbu za roditeljska prava i obiteljske vrijednosti. Ta je akcija pokazala da dio društva koji shvaća važnost javnog zalaganja za obiteljske vrijednosti kontinuirano i nezaustavljivo raste.

KLIKNITE NA GORNJU ADRESU, POTPIŠITE SE I OVAJ MAIL ŠALJITE DALJE!


Ladislav Ilčić, prof., 
predsjednik udruge Glas roditelja za djecu – GROZD 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   Bas sam se uzrujala i planiram napisati jedan opsiran mail svim ljudima ciji su mailovi ostali zabiljezeni u tom silnom prosljedjivanju i sirenju ove idiotarije

Nisam htjela otvarati novi topic s ovim, pa se nadam da moderatorice nece zamjeriti.

----------


## Joss

cure ako ja dobro shvaćam što piše na teletekstu, danas će raspravljati

----------


## vlatkapeno

joss shvatila si dobro , evo upravo su vijesti na prvom programu HRT-a i rekli su da se danas raspravlja o MPO-u .

----------


## thaia28

još nismo dobili nikakvu informaciju, niti iz Sabora niti od strane naših forumašica koje kontaktiraju sabor.
MPO je 4. točka na današnjem dnevnom redu, no naravno da nema garancije da će se o njoj raspravljati, mogu ju preskočiti kao i jučer.
Ako danas krenu s raspravom sjedam u auto i jurim gore   :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

po meni bi bilo dobro otvorit novi forum samo za ove ideje od pino
ima ih besplatnih

kaj velite na to?

----------


## vlatkapeno

mukica ja se slažem o tome da se otvori novi forum iskljućivo vezan za zakon .

----------


## ina33

*Klara*, super mi je ideja, pls šalji mi svoj mail.

*Vlatkapeno i Charlie*, bila je akcija dijeljenja letaka koji su tiskani, to je bio jedan post od ivarice, letak se može downlowdati i isprintati, nalazi se tu gore stickan pod važno, koliko sam shvatila, više nema tiskanih primjeraka.

----------


## taca70

> Nisam uopce pomislila da bi netko na OVOM podforumu mogao ignorirati ovakvu jednu temu.  
> 
> S druge strane sam pak pomislila da na cijelom forumu sigurno ima ljudi koji nisu osobno ukljuceni u MPO pricu, ali da bi i unatoc tome mogli podrzati borbu protiv donosenja jednog takvog uzasnog zakona kao sto je ovaj... 
> 
> U ostalom, danas od nas 6 koji smo bili u Saboru mislim da samo ja jos mogu imati neke koristi ili bolje receno stete od donosenja ovog zakona, jer koliko sam shvatila ostalima zakon bas i ne mijenja njihovu situaciju...


Potpisujem Auroru.Ovdje se sada raspravlja o "velikim" idejama kako organizirati ovu nasu borbu a od nas 6 jucer u Saboru bila je jedna cura koja uopce nije u ovoj prici ali nas podrzava, jedna kojoj su opcija samo prirodnjaci, jedna koja je barem privremeno izasla iz ove price, Aurora iz Rijeke po drugi put i MM i ja i to dan nakon punkcije uz prilicno jake bolove (a pogledajte u potpisu koliko mi je godina).Prvi korak bi trebao biti popunjavanje mjesta u Saboru na galeriji iako to nece puno promijeniti ishod glasanja ali moramo im pokazati svoje lice.Sve ostalo slijedi nakon toga.

----------


## thaia28

taca   :Love:  
moram nadodati kako je  zastupnica onakojanambašnijedraga pogledavala prema nama i nekako sam dobila dojam da joj nije baš ugodno..

----------


## thaia28

e pa baš bi i zbog nje otišla ponovo

----------


## vlatkapeno

darge moje ja bi vrlo rado išla u sabor no na moju žalost nemam kome ostaviti svog princa Jana-Renata da ga vodim sa sobom ne znam što bi bilo , mali je živahan . možda bi trebala i biti sa njim na saboru da gospoda zastupnici vide za što se mi borimo , možda da se izborimo za svoje mjesto za govornicom i da svaka od nas iznese svoju priču i pokaže slikice svojih mališana možda im se onda smekšaju njihova tvrda srca .   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## egemama

citam vas i svida mi se sto ste se konacno dovoljno naljutile   :Wink:  i vidim da krece konstruktivno. ima dobrih ideja, a osnovno je da ne treba sutjeti i gundati nego poduzimati. 

muki me bocnula kako smo se mi onda organizirale prije cca5 godina, sreca, zvijezde su nam se tako poslozile ili sto, ali islo nas je.

za ilustraciju cu samo spomenuti kako sam upoznala Gost01 na jednom od nasih prvih sastanaka, dosla je, pruzila nam ruke svima na upoznavanje i prije nego je sjela je rekla "cure, ja cu raditi sve sto treba samo nikada necu stati pred tv kamere". - mislim da ne trebam naglasavati tko je osoba koju najvise vidate pred kamerama u vezi mpo tematike  :Wink: 

a prije nego se ona ohrabrila, ja sam bila ta koja je odradivala medije, ja koja sam koju godinu ranije isto izjavila da nikako necu pred kamere. prvi put me dobila tadasnja predsjednica rode koja mi je rekla, odi onim novinarima dati izjavu za radio; i tako dok sam ja davala izjavu "za radio", gledala sam u kameru koju je covjek imao na ramenu... i poslje se gledala na dnevniku.

htjedoh reci, nikome nije bilo lako, sve smo odradivale nesto sto smo rekle da nikad necemo ali je ipak prevagnulo ono "ako mi necemo - tko ce?"

otvarajte za svaku pojedinu ideju novi topic, tako da bude preglednije, javljajte se, svaka ima nesto sto moze napraviti u okvuru svojih mogucnosti. pino je dala odlicne organizacijske ideje. SVAKA od vas moze pridonjeti na neki nacin.

i moze se, moze se srusiti ovaj prijedlog ili zakon kada bude donesen, ali tko ce ga rusiti ako ne vi koje ste zainteresirane za njega???

----------


## draga

Dobro jel jesmo danas na rasporedu u Saboru? :?

----------


## jadro

malo prije je Ingrid A. spomenula MPO, a "glavni" (Jarnjak, ako se ne varam) je rekao da se "o tome bude pripovedalo popodne"

----------


## Aurora*

> Prvi korak bi trebao biti popunjavanje mjesta u Saboru na galeriji iako to nece puno promijeniti ishod glasanja ali moramo im pokazati svoje lice.


Tako je! To je sada apsolutni prioritet. Danas ce se, upravo su to rekli i u Saboru na raspravi koja je u tijeku, nasa tocka o MPO naci na dnevnom redu poslije podne. 




> moram nadodati kako je zastupnica onakojanambašnijedraga pogledavala prema nama i nekako sam dobila dojam da joj nije baš ugodno..


I ja sam stekla dojam da saborski zastupnici nisu bas navikli na "publiku", zato ponavljam to je nesto sto moze izazvati efekt! 

Ali pitam se tko ce danas od nas biti tamo? Ja imam mozda jos 10-ak minuta da odlucim hocu li i danas krenuti put Zagreba. Cijelo prije podne se dvoumim oko toga. A dvoumim se zato sto mi je muka od saborskih rasprava, zato sto se unaprijed zna da ce zakon proci u svom najgorem obliku i zato sto 5 ljudi na galeriji ne znaci nista. O volji koja me je zbog svega toga nakon dva promasena odlaska napustila da i ne govorim...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## taca70

Pa i ja stalno pogledavam ovu temu da vidim jel se danas ide, ali necu gore sama sjediti i zvati MM-a da dode s posla kao jucer da visimo gore kao 2 goluba na grani.

----------


## thaia28

ako će biti rasprave dolazimo Ksena i ja sigurno

Aurora, zna da bi voljela biti na raspravi, ali stvarno nema smisla da opet potežeš iz Rijeke da bi možda po treći put to bilo uzalud. U mislima si s nama, a ako želiš ja te nazovem iz sabornice da slušaš "on-line"    :Razz:

----------


## egemama

danas bi trebalo biti popodne... iako je tako bilo receno i za jucer. ali navodno su se neki zastupnici jucer pobunili zbog promijene dnevnog reda pa ga danas nece mijenjati a MPO je danas 4.tocka na dnevnom redu.

----------


## jadro

ja bih jako htjela biti gore, ali imam dva problema
1. nisam se prijavila kad su trazeni podaci (zakasnila, i mislila da ce to biti dok ja budem na GO)
2. na bolovanju sam od jucer jer P. ima streptokok 

hvala svim curama, a i NJM koji se trude, hvala od   :Heart:  , u ime sve onih koje ce  se ovaj zakon direktno ticati

----------


## thaia28

još uvijek je u tijeku 2. točka, a trebala bi sada pauza. Znaju reći prije pauze s kojom točkom dnevnog reda počinju nakon pauze.

----------


## nela.

Nažalost nisu ništa rekli koja točka je na redu poslije pauze

----------


## vlatkapeno

Evo maloprije sam došla doma bila sam malim u šetnji i po pudingić , taman stigla na onu izjavu kakao je borba protiv droge puno bitnija od Mpo-a .
Sada sma stavrno spremna srediti svom manikena i otići u sabor da im pokažem za što se borimo . Možda da im pošaljemo svoje priće sa slićicama naših mališana na službeni e- mail . Uh baš sam se zapalila a šta mogu ja sam za akciju . 
PS upravo je završio prenos iz sabora . 
Drage moje borimo se do kraja ne odustajmo mi to možemo , borimo se za naše pravo pravo na majčinstvo .   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## thaia28

Pauza do 15:30, nakon pauze počinju s 3. točkom.

----------


## nela.

ja bih isto nakon ovih njihovih izjava najrađe otišla tamo al nažalost iz mog kraja niko neide a ja   :Embarassed:   neznam put do sabora

----------


## taca70

Zna li se koja je 3. tocka i moze li se ocekivati dulja rasprava, jer nema smisla da se nacrtamo tamo u 16i30 ako ce se zadrzati na 3.?
Thaia28, poslala sam ti mail.

----------


## draga

Znam da kasno palim...ali ima li ikakve sanse da se sada prijavim za dolazak na sjednicu?

----------


## Kadauna

aj probaj nazvati Ksenu (imam njezin broj, šaljem na PP), pa nek ona nazove Thaia28 , možda ima šanse jer imamo po priči neku tetu u Saboru koja te može "naknadno" prijaviti....


K.

----------


## ksena28

ja to isto pokušavam saznat... za mm-a

----------


## vlatkapeno

ja neću moći ali zato sam se bacila na drugi plan , moarm to malo razraditi 
iam veze sa otvaranjem novog foruma .

----------


## thaia28

točka 3 je PRIJEDLOG KANDIDATA ZA IZBOR ČLANOVA DRŽAVNOG SUDBENOG VIJEĆA - predlagatelj Odbor za pravosuđe

taca, hvala

----------


## thaia28

a propos dodavanja na listu - tu bi trebalo kontaktirati naše moderatorice/rode (Ivarica, Mukica) da u ime Rode pošalju dopis sa novim članovima; potrebo ne navesti ime, prezime, jmbg i broj osobne

----------


## thaia28

ne=je   :Smile:

----------


## vlatkapeno

oprostite ne želim biti nametljiva i dosadna ali možda bi bilo dobro da se nađemo na jednoj radnoj kavici i o svemu ovom raspravimo , da se dogovorimo kako ćemo ići dalje , ja ću još malo povući neke svoje veze oko svega ovog.

----------


## Aurora*

Kako sada stvari stoje ja danas necu ici u Zagreb, a dogadjanja u Saboru cu svakako pratiti on-line preko Interneta.

*nela.*, ti si iz Zagreba? Ako jesi, do Trga Bana Jelacica sigurn znas doci. E, pa tamo onda bilo koga pitas za pravac prema Trgu sv. Marka i mislim da bi ga bez problema morala naci. A kad dodjes na Markov trg Sabor ne mozes promasiti. U slucaju pak da bi htjela ici autom cilj ti je doci na Ilicu, slijediti putokaz prema Gornjem gradu i parkirati u garazi Tuskanac za koju takodjer imas putokaz. Od garaze do Markovog trga je manje od 5 min pjesice, pitas nekog samo da te usmjeri...

Jedino ako nisi prethodno prijavljena na listu bi mozda mogao biti problem, kojeg je opet uz malo srece mozda moguce rijesiti na licu mjesta kao jucer...

----------


## Charlie

*Vlatkapeno i Charlie*, bila je akcija dijeljenja letaka koji su tiskani, to je bio jedan post od ivarice, letak se može downlowdati i isprintati, nalazi se tu gore stickan pod važno, koliko sam shvatila, više nema tiskanih primjeraka.[/quote]

Znam za te letke, već sam ih i podijelila; ono moje gore odnosilo se na informativni letak kakav predlaže *Pino* da bi se što više MPO pacijenata (koji možda ne prate forume) upoznalo s prijedlogom novog zakona i što sami za sebe mogu učiniti po tom pitanju (angažirati se ...)

----------


## Aurora*

> a propos dodavanja na listu - tu bi trebalo kontaktirati naše moderatorice/rode (Ivarica, Mukica) da u ime Rode pošalju dopis sa novim članovima; potrebo ne navesti ime, prezime, jmbg i broj osobne


Zapravo bi to trebao napraviti netko ovlasten iz udruge BETA, jer iz RODE koliko sam shvatila ovaj tjedan nema tko.

Dovoljno je napraviti sluzbeni dopis iz udruge s prije spomenutim podacima i poslati ga faxom u Sabor.

----------


## ksena28

upravo sam na tel. sa gospođom iz Ureda za odnose s javnošću Sabora koja kaže da možemo polako gore, da DSV neće dugo trajati.

----------


## Aurora*

Nego, ima li ovdje uopce nekog iz BETE tko bi jedan takav sluzbeni dopis sada mogao sastaviti i poslati faxom u Sabor?

----------


## draga

Zvala tetu u Sabor, stavila me na listu ali sumlja da cu moci uci. Kao ako zelim riskirati da me ne puste neka dodem.

----------


## vlatkapeno

Ja jesam ćlanica udruge ali nisma ovlaštena za istupanje u ime udruge . 
Na javnom forumu udruge Beta ništa se ne piše o zakonu a niti sjednicama . 
Sve je na vama drage moje rodice vi ste naj aktivnije u tom pogledu . 
Podržavam vas i dalje i stojim na usluzi.

----------


## thaia28

eto, krećemo i danas gore. cure, vidimo se   :Smile:

----------


## Lorien

> Ja mislim da će neće usvojit jedino dio o izvanbračnim zajednicama - a jedino zbog toga bi Zakon imo šanse "past" na Ustavnom sudu.


Mogao bi pasti i na Ustavnom sudu zbog povrede prava na zdravstvenu zaštitu. To je malo nategnuto i trebalo bi jako dobro medicinski obrazložiti, ali mislim da je upravo to prošlo na Ustavnom sudu Italije. Dakle, kako i na koji način postupci utječu na zdravlje žene, da se ne poštuje činjenica da je svaka žena drugačija i reagira na drugačiji način i tsl. i najvažnije da bi smisao zakona trebao biti da paru omogući *realnu šansu za trudnoću*. 

Također, ali vrlo nategnuto moglo bi se krenuti i od toga da je svaka vjerska zajednica pred zakonom jednaka i *odvojena od države* te da nitko ne smije biti diskriminiran na osnovi vjere. Kao što je netko napisao već na jednoj temi da može biti član Crkve izlazeće zvijezde i da zašto onda nitko nije konzultirao poglavara njezine crkve. Odnosno po čemu je to katolička crkva stavljena ispred svih i uvažena su njezina stajališta. I to je na jedan način povreda Ustava.

U svakom slučaju, ima tu još mjesta za nadodati.

Pino, mislim da imaš sjajne ideje. Mogu pomoći vezano uz pravne probleme, ako je potrebno.

Pozdrav svima!

----------


## draga

Krecem i ja..pa ako uspijem uci dobro..ako ne...nema veze..

----------


## Aurora*

> Ja jesam ćlanica udruge ali nisma ovlaštena za istupanje u ime udruge . 
> Na javnom forumu udruge Beta ništa se ne piše o zakonu a niti sjednicama . 
> Sve je na vama drage moje rodice vi ste naj aktivnije u tom pogledu . 
> Podržavam vas i dalje i stojim na usluzi.


Mozes li mozda kontaktirati osobu koja koja je ovlastena i koja bi to mogla napraviti? Stvar je cisto tehnicke naravi. Lista treba biti upucena sluzbeno od strane udruge i poslana faxom. Jecer sam o tome pricala s osobom zaduzenom iz Rode koja je rekla da su oni taj tjedan iz odredjenih razloga sprijeceni sto se toga tice i da bi eventualno BETA mogla uskociti.

----------


## Mukica

gledam na myaxtvu - sad je stanka u zasjedanju

aj cure koje idete - sretno!!
ja bi isto dosla, vec davno sam se upisala na listu, ali ne mogu nigdje nac osobnu vec mjesecima, a bez osobne se ne moze uci

----------


## fritulica1

pino, genijalno, racunajte namene. Iako ne zivim u HR, mogu sudjelovati osobnom pricom (iako ne znam koliko bi to bilo ucinkovito s obz. da sam ja samo u  prirodnjacima, i da je prica jos uvijek bez sretnog zavrsetka ), majlanjem, prijevodom, anketama, ne znam, recite vi...




> mislim mozete vi i ostale zvat, samo sto ja i dalje mislim da su ljudi slabo zainteresirani vodit tudje bitke (ofkors, uz cast iznimkama, ukljucujuci u njih i


Mukice, nisu to tude bitke, MPO je problem od sveopce vaznosti. Mi svoju bitku itekako vodimo, pa evo, i na vise frontova. Mislim da ne bi bilo zgoreg da nas i ostale forumasice podrze (zasto ne i ucescem na saborskoj sjednici?) jer tko zna koliko ce generacija koje dolaze tuzno komentirati zakon iz 09 i skupljati lovu za lijecenje izvan HR.

----------


## Aurora*

> ja bi isto dosla, vec davno sam se upisala na listu, ali ne mogu nigdje nac osobnu vec mjesecima, a bez osobne se ne moze uci


Imas li putovnicu? To bi takodjer mogao biti odgovarajuci dokument.

----------


## Aurora*

Citiram s stranica Sabora:




> Pri ulasku u zgradu Sabora građani moraju predočiti osobnu iskaznicu ili drugu identifikacijsku ispravu


Mozda bi mogla pokusati i vozackom, domovnicom,...

----------


## pino

Ja sam poslala mamu pred sabor, i poslala sam kseni, taci i thaii njezine podatke na pp, ako ju mozete stavit na listu bilo bi super. Zao mi je sto sam se tak kasno sjetila, nije mi sinulo jer je zena u godinama i tek se prije par dana vratila u ZG - ali evo, primjer vjernice koja ide u Crkvu svaki dan, a svejedno je za MPO i za mogucnost izbora onome koji hoce. 

Cure sretno!

----------


## Aurora*

Rasprava je pocela!

----------


## karla 1980

Evo krenuli već sa Zakonom o MPO.
Ja gledam na MaxTV-u, kanal 712.

----------


## Jelena

već sam uzrujana. ministar  koristi izraz umjetna oplodnja.

----------


## Denny

http://itv.sabor.hr/video/

----------


## egemama

prijedlog je upravo na saboru, momentalno milinovic ima uvodno izlaganje.

----------


## Denny

Koliko će još puta reći "*UMJETNA OPLODNJA*"?

----------


## nela.

kako je pogledao gore kad je spomenup RODE

----------


## egemama

hopa! pa on je uvazavao i misljenje roda i misljenje crkve, ali bi po njegovom taj zakon bio jos malo konzervativniji   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Aurora*

Ministar je rekao da su u Sloveniji dozvoljena 4 besplatna postupka. To nije istina. Dozvoljeno je 6 besplatnih postupaka!

----------


## sbonetic

koliko je naš ministar upućen pa to je sramota....

----------


## fritulica1

Vec sam se snervala.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Kaze ministar, uvazavao je misljenje Crkve ali i Roda.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Denny

> Ministar je rekao da su u Sloveniji dozvoljena 4 besplatna postupka. To nije istina. Dozvoljeno je 6 besplatnih postupaka!


Evo sad kaže tri. Nevjerojatno, nezna ni on što govori!

----------


## egemama

pa on je pun lapsusa... ili ne razumije tematiku...

kaze da dijete zaceto mpo-om ima pravo znati tko mu je otac. halo?

----------


## rozalija

Slušam samo ovo laprdalo, kako laprda i muka mi je.

----------


## fritulica1

Evo ih na zamrzavanju, moram nazad raditi, skicat cu sposla. 
Zamrzavanjae = eutanazija  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Oni nisu normalni.

----------


## sbonetic

ne mogu vjerovati tko nama donosi zakone!

----------


## egemama

ajme, pa on se koristi i lazima, zbog cega je srusen talijanski zakon...!!!

----------


## egemama

prezivljavanje js nakon odmrzavanja je 65%!!!!! AJME, AJME!!!

----------


## pino

moze li netko snimiti raspravu? ne mogu sad gledat, a mama mi seta pred saborom pa ne moze ni ona (inace, zvala je PR djelatnicu i na listi je ali tko zna hoce li upast).

----------


## egemama

...a sansa za trudnocu nakon FET-a 15-18%

kako maninulira podacima!  :shock:

----------


## nela.

ma ovaj ruži ko prazna kanta

----------


## Aurora*

Govoreci o iznimnim slucajevima kada bi zamrzavanje zametaka ipak bilo moguce vidi se da nema pojma koje su to situacije! 

Ministar nema pojma o cemu prica, kada govori o zamrzavanju zametaka!

----------


## wewa

ako zakon prodje, a sve su sanse, dajte bar da se oglasimo na temu neukosti i lazi koje Milinovic plasira! OMG

----------


## Jelena

ovo s braćom i sestrama u braku mi je superfora.
veli da nijedna vlada nije imala hrabrosti prikazati u saboru ovakav zakon. ovakav zakon može samo produžena ruka kaptola predstaviti u saboru.

bože, kako taj čovjek govori! "smenom", "potrebito"...

isuse kakav lažov! veli stanica preživljava 60% odmrzavanje, a niš ne veli kolika je vjerojatnost da ju se oplodi!

----------


## Aurora*

> moze li netko snimiti raspravu? ne mogu sad gledat, a mama mi seta pred saborom pa ne moze ni ona (inace, zvala je PR djelatnicu i na listi je ali tko zna hoce li upast).


Na ovaj stranici http://itv.sabor.hr/video/ mozes uvijek pogledati arhiv rasprava!

----------


## egemama

> moze li netko snimiti raspravu? ne mogu sad gledat, a mama mi seta pred saborom pa ne moze ni ona (inace, zvala je PR djelatnicu i na listi je ali tko zna hoce li upast).


pino, na ovom linku gdje se prenosi sabor objavljuju arhive snimaka ali sa malim zakasnjenjem

----------


## Tia

jel se mora imati max tv da bi se pogledale snimke?
meni se ne pokreće snimka pa ne znam jel to zbog toga

----------


## Aurora*

:shock: O cemu on to prica, navodeci primjer izvanbracne zajednice!

----------


## Jelena

:smajlic koji povraca:

koji primitivac! bolje je da su roditelji vjenčani prisilno, nego da žive pred bogom u ljubavi nevjenčano :povrać: :povrać:

----------


## Denny

> moze li netko snimiti raspravu? ne mogu sad gledat, a mama mi seta pred saborom pa ne moze ni ona (inace, zvala je PR djelatnicu i na listi je ali tko zna hoce li upast).


http://itv.sabor.hr/video/
poslije klikni ovdje, idi na arhiv, odaberi točku o mpo i gledaj od početka.

----------


## nina1

ako je spomenuo onu profesoricu s pravnog s kojom se konzultirao zašto ne spomene poimenice  s  kojim osobama iz struke se on konzultirao ???????

----------


## Jelena

> jel se mora imati max tv da bi se pogledale snimke?
> meni se ne pokreće snimka pa ne znam jel to zbog toga


možda su ti zabranjene neke skripte ili ti je prespor prijenos. ja imam normalno doma wireless

----------


## sretna35

danas mi radi link pa gledam

----------


## Denny

Isuse, ovaj diktira bračne zavjete...  :shock:

----------


## egemama

ajme, pa on ne vidi da je ovaj prijedlog zakona konzervativniji od mnogih u EU...

pa ajmo skupit lovu da mu kupimo naocale!!!

----------


## Jelena

jesam li ja propustila 3 stanice?

----------


## Mukica

tia gledaj preko neta, evo ja bas gledam
milanka opacic bas ispravlja netocne navode

----------


## jadro

aaa zasto to nije na TV-u?...ja cekam, cekam (ne gledam pregled programa)...
...sad ce valjda reci sto je sve krivo rekao...

----------


## egemama

bravo ingrid!   :Smile:

----------


## Denny

:D  :D  :D TO RODICE!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## wewa

> bravo ingrid!


ajd pliz pisite vise za nas koji ne mozemo pratiti   :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

ja od muke ne mogu gledati 

 :Evil or Very Mad:  milinovic   :Evil or Very Mad:   i on je ko fol ginekolog?? jadna ta koja je ispred njega noge sirila kad ovako laprda   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## egemama

podnose ispravke netocnog navoda, odlicno, uglavnom sve ono sto bi i mi primjetile. opacic, anticevic, mrsic... prijavljeno ih je 6

----------


## jadro

svi iz SDP-a imaju ispravke netocnog navoda (to za wewu)

----------


## Tia

> tia gledaj preko neta, evo ja bas gledam
> milanka opacic bas ispravlja netocne navode


ma ne radi mi taj link na saboroj stranici

totalno sam nervozna, a sad je i miško postao nervoza, odlučuju mu o braci i/ili seki tako da smo nervozni u tandemu

pišite što se dešava

----------


## kata.klik

ispada da nam je ovaj zakon bogom dan i da je najbolji u cijelom svijetu fuj, fuj fuj...

----------


## Aurora*

> prezivljavanje js nakon odmrzavanja je 65%!!!!! AJME, AJME!!!


Na to je isao "ispravak tocnog navoda" i pravilno je receno da je taj postotak svega 1 %.

----------


## wewa

> svi iz SDP-a imaju ispravke netocnog navoda (to za wewu)


ege, jadro   :Kiss:

----------


## Aurora*

Pardon, *netocnog* navoda.

----------


## Mukica

> ja od muke ne mogu gledati 
> 
>  milinovic    i on je ko fol ginekolog?? jadna ta koja je ispred njega noge sirila kad ovako laprda


cure pliz zadrzite dostojanstvo
nemojte se spustat na nivo nekih ministara

----------


## nela.

ŠTETAAA što ovo nije prikazano na tv-u 
pa nek narod gleda  :Mad:

----------


## Mukica

na netu je sobolica na redu, odbor za ravnopravnost spolova
bla bla bla
djzs kolko oni toga mogu reci, a da nis ne vele

----------


## egemama

odbor za Eu je iznio svoje misljenje, nisu se usaglasili, glasali 4 glasa za i 4 glasa protiv.

sada se iznosi misljenje odbora za ravnopravnost spolova...

----------


## Mukica

sobolica se duboko protivi jer zakon sadzi diskraminatorne odredbe
clanovi i clanice odobora su... i sad nisam skontala ovu vecinu 7 za i 7 protiv WTF!!!

----------


## Jelena

a ovaj jarnjak iza govornice što priča viceve za vrijeme ove teme  :Evil or Very Mad:  

i kako hebrang koji je izjavio da ne laže nego samo povremeno ne govori istinu smije uopće za govornicu   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mukica

hebrang je na redu
odredbe su stare preko 30 godina
u EU postoje razliciti pristupi
u 19 zemalja EU DARIVANJE je zabranjeno ili nije reg
u 23 zabranjeno je... hbga nemrem tak brzo pisat

regulira i kontrolira... 

da li je zametak zivo bice i covjek
bla bla
po tome je zametak bioloski, a ne samo duhovno odredjeno ljudsko bice

----------


## egemama

hebrang diplomatski iznosi samo dobre strane prijedloga zakona, oko nekih ni mi ne dvojimo... za sada se jos nije dotaknuo spornih tocaka

----------


## Jelena

hebrang ponavlja milinovića. nije ništa novog rekao.

----------


## fritulica1

Izvjestavajte dalje, ne mogu link gledati na poslu sam. A sad imam sastanak. Samo mi je taj zakon u glavi.
Pa ja ne mogu vjerovati koliko je neistina izreceno. Koja sramota.  :shock:

----------


## egemama

vise nitko od odbora se nije javio, otvara se rasprava.

prvo mirando mrsic

----------


## nela.

E ovaj čovjek će im sad reć što ih ide ak je ko na našoj strani to je on

----------


## Nika

> sobolica se duboko protivi jer zakon sadzi diskraminatorne odredbe
> clanovi i clanice odobora su... i sad nisam skontala ovu vecinu 7 za i 7 protiv WTF!!!


7 za 5 protiv i procitala je misljenje predsjednice odbora (to je ona?) koji je 
protiv

kad je Ingrid procitala ispravak netocnog navoda i rodine recenice suze mi krenuse

kaze hebrang 2 za i nekoliko uzdrzanih sa sedam amadmana

----------


## Mukica

sad je jarnjak ispravio da sobolica nije rekla 7:7 nego 7:5 pa neka tako udje u zapisnik

sad govori onaj tip, koji bas dobroprica, ne znam mu ime

----------


## egemama

mrsic je odlican!

istaknuo da je po SZO neplodnost bolest.

----------


## Nika

> vise nitko od odbora se nije javio, otvara se rasprava.
> 
> prvo mirando mrsic


jel on lijecnik?

----------


## Mukica

e da
mrsic
odlicno govori

kaze ajmo krenuti od cinjenica
rodjeno 15000 djece u RH
u EU vise od 3 miliona ljudi
jesu li oni trebali biti rodjeni???

----------


## Jelena

mirando mrsić. i  :Love:  mirando.

----------


## nela.

mrsić   :Naklon:

----------


## Denny

Pravi je!  :D

----------


## Nika

krasan covjek  :Heart:

----------


## egemama

mrsic, spominje Roberta vertigu koji je prvo dijete rodeno u Hr uz pomoc mpo, donosenjem ovog zakona puno roberta nece biti rodeno

----------


## Aurora*

Kaze prije 17 godina je pocelo zamrzavanje embrija, a mi to sada zabranjujemo...

----------


## nela.

govori kako će nas hrvate otjerat u inozemstvo na mpo

----------


## fritulica1

Odlican je taj Mrsic. Evo ja   :Crying or Very sad:  , a moram na sastanak. Bem ti.

----------


## Nika

citira Šimunica
kako ce se smanjiti uspjesnost 10 % a parovi se tjeraju u inozemstvo

----------


## Mukica

citira simunica

i kaze bice egzodus parova u susjedne zemlje
sad treba obljepit CIJELU HR plakatom "kad srce kaze djete kaze Maribor!!!" i ptpisat - hvala vladi i saboru RH sto su svojim zakonom potpomogli slovenski proracun

----------


## egemama

mrsic kaze da ce ovakav prijedlog smanjiti uspjesnost za 10%, preusmjeriti djelatnost i izazvati egzodus parova u susjedne zemlje

----------


## nela.

mislim ovaj zakon koji je predložen

----------


## rozalija

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za mrsica. Legenda je.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

Suze mi krenile...  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Aurora*

Kaze covjek koji vodi centar u Mariboru, je covjek koji je ucio ovu metodu u Hrvatskoj...

----------


## jadro

on je ispravio ono 65% u 1% prezivljavanja 

prica o novcu koji treba za dobiti dijete
svake godine oko 1000 zena (parova) odlazi u inozemstvo da bi zatrudnile
npr. u Mariboru 20 000 kn, Prag za JS i 35oooEUR-a...kaze da ce parovi prodati i kucu, i auto, i zemlju..samo da dodju do djeteta

meni se oci napunile suzama kad pomislim sto bi mnogi dali za dijete, a oni traze potpis na papiru

----------


## nela.

E sad nek ministar sluša i uči od čovjeka koji se razumije u svoj posao

----------


## Aurora*

> E sad nek ministar sluša i uči od čovjeka koji se razumije u svoj posao


x

----------


## Mukica

ma kaj mislis da ga slusa???
negdje se ceri s kalmetom :mlotek: :mlotek :mlotek:

----------


## egemama

> nela. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E sad nek ministar sluša i uči od čovjeka koji se razumije u svoj posao
> 
> 
> x


X

----------


## Kadauna

kaže da je ipak zamrzavanje zametaka najveći problem u ovom prijedlogu.

Ma car je  :D

----------


## jadro

ispravak, ne 35000 za JS, 3500

opet kaze da je neplodnost bolest

i da se sa krio ponovno otvara 20% sanse za uspjeh

----------


## rozalija

I očigledno je da ga ova tema zamara.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nela.

Govori da je FETOM još 20 % šanse za trudnoću i da ima prijatelje koji su prošli tim putem

----------


## rozalija

Mislim na ministra.

----------


## Kadauna

MIRANDO MRŠIĆ 

Rođen je 14. listopada 1959. u Splitu. Završio *Medicinski fakultet u Zagrebu (*VSS – doktor medicine, specijalist internist – hematolog, doktorat iz biomedicinskih znanosti

----------


## Jelena

:Crying or Very sad:  super je sa životnim primjerom usred argumentiranja statistikom oko zamrzavanja. i super je što i muškarce uvodi u igru, jer i oni psihički prolaze s nama sve ovo.

----------


## Joss

kad je rekao da ćemo prodati i kuće i aute i sve živo za mpo izvan Rh suze su mi potekle...al mislim da  njih to ništa ne dira 
thaia, cure zavidim vam sto ste tamo

btw mislim da bi bila u korisna u ovoj akciji pričica o bebi iz et-a

----------


## egemama

mrsic je i odlican govornik za razliku od ministra koji nema tih vjestina.

mrsic je izvrstan! izvrstan!!!! 

nazalost ga je jarnjak prekinuo jer mu je vrijeme isteklo.

----------


## Aurora*

Svaka cast Mrsicu!

----------


## Mukica

SDP nece podrzati sad ispravke netocnih
bagaric kaze nije naveo ni jedan argument u korist svojih tvrdnji
kaze nitko ne moze dokazati da je ovo stetno za zdravlje zene

----------


## rozalija

Vidi ove hercegovačke glave i priče, jesam hercegovka ali sam   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Joj priče mu.

----------


## lara01

Mrsić je bio odličan!

----------


## Aurora*

A cuj ti ovog, ma kako se zove!  :shock: 

Kaze netocan je navod da ce novi zakon biti stetan za zdravlje zene...

----------


## Jelena

:Klap:  mrsić

kak se ovaj sad zove? kako on misli da nema dokaza da je štetno za zdravlje žene? hoće da mu ja papire pošaljem? koja budala!

----------


## Denny

Bio je izvrstan.

----------


## Mukica

dapace bio bi manje stetan da je jos rigorozniji
treba prevenciju radit - da do te bolesti uopce ne dodje
KAKAV KRETEN!!!!

karmela capan sad
isto kaze nije stetan 
omogucava manju hormonalnu terapiju
bog ce odlucit kolko ce se roberta capana rodit


aaa

----------


## kata.klik

porodit ću se od muke....

----------


## rozalija

> mrsić
> 
> kak se ovaj sad zove? kako on misli da nema dokaza da je štetno za zdravlje žene? hoće da mu ja papire pošaljem? koja budala!


Ivan Bagarić, jedan od hercegovaca koji zna samo da pameteri.

----------


## jadro

a slusajte ovog kr....

da nije ugrozeno zenino zdravlje ovim zakonom
provodjenje prevencije da do neplodnosti ne dodje.... :shock: jer kao svaka bolest se moze i preventivno rijesiti


...i ova zena  :shock:

----------


## Jelena

ova kokoš veli da će dragi bog odlučiti koliko će djece biti rođeno. nije čula za ono pomogni si sam pa će ti i bog pomoći.

----------


## Mukica

strikic sad
kaj ce on pametno rec?
ocito je kaze on vec dugo priznata kao bolest

----------


## kata.klik

uuu a evo i Petirke...ajme majko moja...

----------


## rozalija

A u evo kokoškice, šta ima da kaže? Joj   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Jelena

tip kaže da je neplodnost prepoznata kao bolest jer se MPO primjenjuje kada liječenje više nije moguće.

sad evo naše omiljene dame gđa p.

----------


## jadro

a sad PETIR

SAD JE NA BRACNOJ I IZVANBRACNOJ ZAJEDNICI

----------


## Mukica

petrika!!!
ajme

bracna i izvanracna nisu izjednacene
citira misljenje pravnog fakulteta

----------


## tonili

Isuse, ovo je za zbljuvat se!
Dođe mi da plačem...

----------


## Jelena

petirki se košulja rastvorila na prsima. nadam se da nije uvrijedila dragog boga s tim.

 a taj jarnjak bi mogao i književno govorit

----------


## Mukica

u ime predlagatelja
uvazeni ministar

SZO neplodnost proglasila bolescu, ali zakon o MPO ne lijece neplodan brak jel ajde rec cemo da je zena neplodna ako ima zacepljne jajovode

ovo nije postupak kojim se lijeci nego postupak kojim se omogucava da neplodni brakovi imaju djecu

----------


## Jelena

evo milinovića opet s onim glupostima da nije MPO liječenje, jer ne ozdravimo poslije postupka. austrija navodno ne prizna da je neplodnost bolest.

----------


## Denny

DIJETE NE LIJEČI NEPLODNOST????!!!!!
E MILINOVIĆU OVA TI JE ZA POVIJEST!!!

----------


## Mukica

> petirki se košulja rastvorila na prsima. nadam se da nije uvrijedila dragog boga s tim.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ja ih ne gledam, samo slusam

----------


## rozalija

> petirki se košulja rastvorila na prsima. nadam se da nije uvrijedila dragog boga s tim.
> 
>  a taj jarnjak bi mogao i književno govorit


hahahaha, i ja sam to primjetila, zar jedna opatica može imati takvu košulju?

----------


## loki

Petirka bi mogla svog ministra iz HSS pitati kako je on došao do djeteta i jel bio u braku- kada je začeto i gdje je začeto!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ivarica

zanimljivo kako je i hss zatrazio misljenje pravnog faxa (ja mislila da je to zatrazilo mzss) 
mi smo ga isto trazili i - nista 
barem na uvid 
ni glasa

----------


## Jelena

hrvatska će biti lider u broju omogućenih postupaka, veli milinović  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Aurora*

Evo Milinovic i treci put kaze "ni jedna zemlja" nema toliko besplatnih postupaka koliko ce ih sada imati Hrvatska.

----------


## ivarica

> hrvatska će biti lider u broju omogućenih postupaka, veli milinović


pa naravno, da nude realnu mogucnost za oplodnju, ne bi trebali nuditi 6 postupaka dzabe

----------


## nina1

> Petirka bi mogla svog ministra iz HSS pitati kako je on došao do djeteta i jel bio u braku- kada je začeto i gdje je začeto!!!!!!!!!!!!


potpisujem 
meni je muka slušati ih ....  :Evil or Very Mad: 
što će mene dočekati na jesen   :Sad:

----------


## tonili

jao, žalosna nam majka s petirkom, ovim ministrom i velikim vjernicima među zastupnicima...

----------


## anamar

milinovićev komenatr o izvanbračnoj zajednici je strašan. izjednačava sudsku potvrdu o izvanbračnoj zajenici s papirom koji se dobije kod matičara.

----------


## rozalija

Joj šta kaže šta mu je Šimunić rekao, pa ljudi moji zar je moguće, šta ovaj priča, jel to istina?

----------


## lara01

a Šimunićevo pismo???????

----------


## Ginger

jel on to veli da Šimunić podržava ovaj zakon??!!!
ja bih rekla da je on zanemario većinu onoga što mu je on rekao, a pročitao dio koji mu paše  :/

bljuje mi se od milinovića   :Rolling Eyes:  

jadne mi...

----------


## Mukica

kaj se tice simunica sve je moguce
sto se ne bi malo ulizivao ministru, njemu tak svejedno

----------


## Jelena

veli milinović da je glupo zakonski regulirati katastrofične slučajeve kad majka umre. na onoj stranici od max planck instituta u njemačkoj je vidljivo da većina evropsklih zakona reguliralo sve situacije u kojoj netko umre od roditelja. 

navodno mu je šimunić pomogao u sastavljanja i da je oduševljen i da mu čestitam, razmislite o mojim sugestijama veli š., život počinje oplodnjom. 
nije rekao koji su š- komentari.

zamrzavanje stanica je starije pa je onda super, veli liječnik okrenut budućnosti i napretku.

----------


## anamar

zamrzavanje js starije od zamrzavanja zametaka. kaže milinović.

šimunovićeve su riječi iskorištene van konteksta.

----------


## aenea

> ova kokoš veli da će dragi bog odlučiti koliko će djece biti rođeno. nije čula za ono pomogni si sam pa će ti i bog pomoći.


Aha. Nema dokaza da su stimulacije štetne po zdravlje žene, ali ona ima dokaz da Bog postoji?!  :Laughing:  

Žao mi je što se nisam prijavila za prisustvovanje u Saboru, ali zaista nisam bila u mogućnosti. Hvala curkama koje su gore   :Love: 

A za Mrsića me ne čudi..meni se pokazao kao neuobičajeno velik Čovjek (moj hematolog) ..

----------


## Ginger

a joj mukice, možda si u pravu   :Sad:

----------


## Joss

ma jeste čuli ovog kretena kad je rekao da je problem u načinu života koji dovodi do neplodnosti ...hm, kako sam to trebala živjeti da nemam endometriozu  :? 

a  muškarci koji imaju loš spermiogram - mora da je to od previše predbračnog sex-a

a ministar naš  - uzrok neplodnosti je kod žena ili što ima začepljene jajovode ili ih nema eto to je to, mi sa urednim hsg-om, idiopati, i ostali možemo doma
ko da ovce čuva
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tonili

ovaj jarnjak mi se gadi. Na faci mu se vidi da misli da je ovo lakrdija!

----------


## Aurora*

> jel on to veli da Šimunić podržava ovaj zakon??!!!
> ja bih rekla da je on zanemario većinu onoga što mu je on rekao, a pročitao dio koji mu paše  :/
> 
> bljuje mi se od milinovića   
> 
> jadne mi...


Dobro si zakljucila. Nije medjutim naveo koje su to primjedbe i sugestije koje predlaze Simunic. A one su upravo one koje su nama bitne.

----------


## nela.

Bravo SDP.
Cure sljedeće izbore sve na glasanje

----------


## Aurora*

M. Opacic sada upravo o tome govori sta je Simunic predlagao...

----------


## Ginger

evo opačićka govori ono što je ovaj izbacio

----------


## anamar

opačić citira potpuno mišljenje šimunića! napokon.

----------


## rozalija

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za Milanku.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

cure koje ste trudne, nemojte ovo slušati, nije dobro za bebu   :No:

----------


## rozalija

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za Igora.  :Kiss:

----------


## nela.

Evo jarnjak i ministar nešto šapuću  :Idea:

----------


## Jelena

opačić citira dr.š. da se smanjuje uspješnost s 3 stanice i diskriminacija izvanbračnih.

sad netko veli da je šimunić rekoa da je zamrzavanje js. skupa i daje manju šansu za trudnoću.

eh da milinović je došao do toga da banalizira brak i kaže "što je sad teško nekom doći pred matičara i reći DA". pa što je njemu onda to toliko važno kad je to što bi naši južni susjedi rekli "samo moraš zbaviti potvrdu"?

----------


## Aurora*

Na isto je upozorio i jos jedan SDPov zastupnik, rekavsi da kada vec citira Simunica neka kaze sve sto je ovaj predlagao...

----------


## Mukica

klub HSLS-HSU pozdravlja inicijativu, ali ga u predlozenom obliku nece podrzati

----------


## loki

To nažalost neće nam biti dovoljno  da ne prođe ovaj zakon.

----------


## Mukica

cure, ja ne znam simunica nit ista, al ono sto je milinovic procitao da mu jeovaj napisao je cisto ulizivanje ministru

----------


## Kadauna

nadam se da će se napokon Šimunić oglasiti, jer je ovakvo zloupotrebljavanje njegovih riječi od strane ministra apsolutno nedopustivo.... Iako mi je Šimunić ionako pomalo čudan što se zadnjih tjedana i mjeseci ne oglašava :?

----------


## ivarica

> kaj se tice simunica sve je moguce
> sto se ne bi malo ulizivao ministru, njemu tak svejedno


ma daj muks, pises o stvarima o kohjima pojma nemas

i simunic i hrvatsk lijecnicki zbor je poslao sasvim jasno misljenje o ovom zakonu i ministru i saboru

samo milinovic citira STO? pozdrav ???
VIDITE, POZDRAVLJA ME, ZNACI DA ME PODRZAVA
bilo bi smijesno ali onda se sjetim onog sto si ti neki dan rekla NISAM JA OVO ZASLUZILA

----------


## rozalija

> klub HSLS-HSU pozdravlja inicijativu, ali ga u predlozenom obliku nece podrzati


 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za zastupnika HSLS-HSU. Čovjek pravo zbori.

----------


## nela.

klub HSLS-HSU govori da ovaj zakon nije dobar za hrv narod

----------


## anamar

hsls hsu- zakon šteti zdravlju žena, struka ne podržava zakon, broj mpo djece novim zakonom će se smanjiti 30%, otkrivanje identiteta donatora smanjiti donacije,  ...

----------


## Nika

muki,  meni je zvucalo ko pozdravljanje zakona koji je potreban al mu je u prilogu i naveo sto nevalja.

----------


## loki

Svi mi pozdravljamo ideju postaojanja zakona ali kojem obliku to je razlika.
 Šimunić će morati na ovo odgovoriti!!

----------


## Ginger

> klub HSLS-HSU govori da ovaj zakon nije dobar za hrv narod


to svatko tko se imalo kuži u mpo i shvaća, al kakve koristi kad "onih" ima više

----------


## Jelena

uf, ovaj HSLS/HSU ne zna da i slovenija ima neanonimnost donora  :/ nadam se da ga neće ulovit sad za to

----------


## egemama

steta sto je spomenuo da je apel rode potpisalo preko 5000 ljudi kada je potpisalo preko 12000 ljudi

----------


## tonili

ovaj čovjek pametno i lijepo zbori - da je bar takvih više!

----------


## Ginger

> steta sto je spomenuo da je apel rode potpisalo preko 5000 ljudi kada je potpisalo preko 12000 ljudi


baš sam to htjela reći

----------


## Mukica

> muki,  meni je zvucalo ko pozdravljanje zakona koji je potreban al mu je u prilogu i naveo sto nevalja.


meni nije
meni je zvucalo ko ulizivanje jer nije rekao zakon vam je koma, nego je rekao pozdravljam bla bla bla

----------


## rozalija

Hrvatska treba liberalan moderan zakon. To je to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

----------


## ivarica

> steta sto je spomenuo da je apel rode potpisalo preko 5000 ljudi kada je potpisalo preko 12000 ljudi



a kako bi on to znao?
mozda je trebao poslije rucka surfat po rodi   :Grin:

----------


## nela.

> nela. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> klub HSLS-HSU govori da ovaj zakon nije dobar za hrv narod
> 
> 
> to svatko tko se imalo kuži u mpo i shvaća, al kakve koristi kad "onih" ima više


A možda im se upali lampica dok još nije kasno

----------


## Mukica

> egemama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> steta sto je spomenuo da je apel rode potpisalo preko 5000 ljudi kada je potpisalo preko 12000 ljudi
> 
> 
> baš sam to htjela reći


pa ja se ne cudim
zato jer se s tom peticijom nis ne radi

----------


## Jelena

naglašava da terba uvažiti i mišljenje struke i mišljenje pacijenata

citira šimunića "uspješnost MPO u hr iznosi 28%, a primjenom zakona će pasti na 18%"

----------


## Jelena

ivarica, dobro zboriš, on citira pozdrav šimunića

sad veli "nisam rekao da je dao potporu, ali pozdravlja prijedlog"

----------


## ivarica

> Nika prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> muki,  meni je zvucalo ko pozdravljanje zakona koji je potreban al mu je u prilogu i naveo sto nevalja.
> 
> 
> meni nije
> meni je zvucalo ko ulizivanje jer nije rekao zakon vam je koma, nego je rekao pozdravljam bla bla bla


na tri strane pisma simunic pise o tome sto ne bi trebalo ici u zakon, a ovaj zlocesto izvuce jednu kurtoaznu fomulaciju na dnu papira

kao da su drugi ovce
i ja se nadam da ce simunic reagirat

----------


## nela.

Evo opet ove maskote.
Drži se svog ko pijan plota i ne popušta

----------


## Mukica

opet milinovic
opet simunica spominje
rekao je simunic "zakon je dugoocekivan i korektan"

----------


## tonili

eto opet milinović s njegovim pismom koje  mu je poslao šimunić....uf

----------


## Jelena

> ivarica, dobro zboriš, on citira pozdrav šimunića
> 
> sad veli "nisam rekao da je dao potporu, ali pozdravlja prijedlog"


mislim na milinovića

----------


## IRENA456

ovo on izvlači iz konteksa ono šta njemu odgovara

----------


## loki

Sada ipak Milinović navodi da nije rekao da je Šimunić dao podršku zakonu što jr i logično.

----------


## Mukica

ja ne kuzim kaj je kurtoazno u toj recenici
to je sukus svega
dovidjenja i hvala za ribu

----------


## nina1

milinović: btw                ????
bajdvej                       ???

ah...... :/

----------


## Jelena

osobno mi se čini da se milinović uzbudio, zvuči mi kao malo dijete koje svi u ulici mobaju. ne vjerujem da će na to pomoći.

----------


## Mukica

prooooocesom me....dicinske oplodnje  :Laughing:  
djzs  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tonili

eto sad međustranačko prepucavanje....kad bi bar  mislili na ljude kojima kroje sudbinu...

----------


## Jelena

poziva se na znanost, interes i dobrobit ljudskog bića ima prednost nad interesom društva. znači četverstanični embrij ima veću težinu od društva :/

----------


## nela.

Opačička je za 10 bolja ne može bit rekla je ministru nek počne govorit istinu za govornicom

----------


## IRENA456

ja živim 15g u VZ  prošli smo(vidi potpis) i sad čekamo ß i on će meni nešto pametovat

----------


## Jelena

opačić: "ništa niste prihvatili od šimunića, izvanbračna, potrebno zamrzavanje zametaka" moli ga da počne govoriti istinu za govornicom

sobol: "ministar ponavlja tvrdnju o izvanbračnoj zajednici, upozoravam vas na zakon o ravnopravnosti spolova, zakon o suzbijanju diskriminacije... ovaj zakon u koliziji s njima"

----------


## Mukica

opet opacicka i opet simunic
ja vjerujem da jeon sve to rekao
ali isto tako vjerujem da je rekao "zakon je dugoocekivan i korektan"
pa me zanima sto mu je potrebno biti tako dvolican?

jer sto je dugoocekivano i korektno u svemu tome?

----------


## ivarica

evo opacicka citira simunicev dopis

ja sam s prof. simunicem razgovarala neki dan, u potpunosti se slaze s nasim stavovima i isto je pisao i ministru i isto je kasnije HLZ posao na saborske zastupnike koji su lijecnici

ovakvo igranje s njegovim rijecima je zlocesto, budalasto, ne znam sto rec, i nije nikako prikladno saborskoj raspravi (bar onom sto ja od tog ocekujem)

iskreno, drago mi je da je milinovic tamo kao predlagatelj
jer kakav je on, takav je zakon, slika i prilika
losije bi prosli da su iz mzss poslali drzavnog tajnika, a.z. golema, covjek je inteligentan i super retoricar i puno bolje bi ovo hendlao
ovako je vjerujte bolje

----------


## Mukica

opet opacicka i opet simunic
ja vjerujem da jeon sve to rekao
ali isto tako vjerujem da je rekao "zakon je dugoocekivan i korektan"
pa me zanima sto mu je potrebno biti tako dvolican?

jer sto je dugoocekivano i korektno u svemu tome?

----------


## tonili

bravo sdp! pazi ide rekla  bih prosto, pa neću....bit ću fina

----------


## nina1

petrika .... sad će biti bisera....

----------


## loki

A joj sada ćemo čuti bisere

----------


## Mukica

ajme ove petirke
ima da nekog nije nabrojala?

ona ovo cita ko re ci tacii ju

----------


## Denny

Šta ova frižiderka petlja?

----------


## ivarica

> ali isto tako vjerujem da je rekao "zakon je dugoocekivan i korektan"
> pa me zanima sto mu je potrebno biti tako dvolican?


muks, citira pozdrav, zadnju recenicu nakon tri stranice argumenata
to sto je milinovic napravio je neusporedivo s ovim laganim dodvoravanjem ili komunikacijskim trikom, stogod
nevjerojatno
skroz

----------


## nina1

ma što ova petlja.... sve naokolo.... ajme.... :/

----------


## ivarica

morat cu ic, prenosi li neka radio postaja sjednice sabora?
postoji li radio sabor   :Grin:

----------


## aenea

Joooooj...ne znam jel mi drago ili krivo što ne mogu gledat..

----------


## andream

a ingrid izgubila i živce, pa rekla da im je silovanje prirodnije?! vjerujem da nije lako slušati sve te njihove "bisere"...

----------


## Aurora*

Ma vidi ti na koju kartu igra sada Petirka, na prava djeteta...

----------


## nina1

> Joooooj...ne znam jel mi drago ili krivo što ne mogu gledat..


vjeruj mi, bolje ti je ,manje živaca gubiš ...

----------


## tonili

ajme, ovo me uzrujava do krajnjih granica....nemrem ju gledat...

----------


## Denny

Sad će ona o frižiderima...

----------


## aenea

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Joooooj...ne znam jel mi drago ili krivo što ne mogu gledat..
> 
> 
> vjeruj mi, bolje ti je ,manje živaca gubiš ...


Ma ne znam..al znam da mi stranke sigurno nisu sretne što sam trenutno tu gdje jesam..

----------


## Mukica

pukla mi veza   :Sad:

----------


## tonili

joooj, koja glupača! znam da nije ok, al stvarno joj želim mrvicu naše patnje! eto, koza sam, al nemrem si pomoć!

----------


## Jelena

petir: objašnjava da je zastarjeli zakon. treba zaštita života, majki i djece, ali spriječiti zlouporaba. HSS se konceptualno slaže, ali je nešto nedorečeno. želja za potomstvom prirodna je i snažna, parovi preuzimaju rizike. ne smijemo zaboraviti na djecu. treba defnirati kako će se zaštititi njihova prava. sad baljezgari o pravima djece iz konvencije o pravima djeteat. obaveze odraslih prema djetetu definirati.

joj ova je stvarno neslušljiva, kao da je plaćena po broju riječi.

kritizira heterolognu oplodnju. traži da dijete i prije 18. sazna donora da se izbjegne incest. sretna je da se ne dozvoljava zamrzavanje zametaka. bračni parovi moraju imati pravo saznati sve o rizicima.

sad ona o kaznama prekršitelja, sudionika u MPO-u, preprodaji i sl. 

da je živjela pred 50 godina pisala bi govore Titu, koliko riječi, a koliko malo informacija

----------


## TinkiVinki

Ajme ovi zadnji biseri od Petirke o posljedicama...strašno....koja primitivuša...
Jadna moja beba što ju mora slušati već sad iz trbuha...
Moje malo ICSI čudo!

----------


## Jelena

ovaj ima vrijeme svemira da se izrazi. tko je to?

----------


## Mukica

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali isto tako vjerujem da je rekao "zakon je dugoocekivan i korektan"
> pa me zanima sto mu je potrebno biti tako dvolican?
> 
> 
> muks, citira pozdrav, zadnju recenicu nakon tri stranice argumenata
> to sto je milinovic napravio je neusporedivo s ovim laganim dodvoravanjem ili komunikacijskim trikom, stogod
> ...


ma daj kaj ga branis
cinjenica je da je napiso sranje na kubik - "zakon je dugoocekivan i korektan"
kakav je to pozdrav
sto mu je to trebalo
mogo je napisat:
"srdacan pozdrav, zakon kakav predlazete je los i nekorektan
s postovanjem
dr. Simunic"

e onda bi to bilo u skladu sa svima sto navodite o simunicu
ovo "zakon je dugoocekivan i korektan" NIJE s tim u skladu

----------


## ivarica

ne branim njega nego sa zgrozena milinovicevim "argumentom"

----------


## TinkiVinki

Ajme koji je ovaj???
Pa ovoga ko da neko na kurblu pali... :shock:

----------


## Aurora*

Ovaj lik mi se cini pozitivan: kaze treba omoguciti slobodu izbora!

Prije kada je spomenuo prirodno zacece ili nesto u vezi toga rekao je jos nije ni ovo neprirodno!   :Klap:

----------


## nina1

> Ajme koji je ovaj???
> Pa ovoga ko da neko na kurblu pali... :shock:


ma koji je ovaj čiča ?????????????????

----------


## ivarica

mislim da je predsjednik kluba sdss-a


moram ic

----------


## tonili

ok, slobodan izbor, al daj reci jer češ podržat il  ne!?

----------


## Mukica

cica je za sad oke
promovira slobodu izbora

idem ga hvatat:


sloboda izbora kao drustveni stav je nesto sto je ocekivano da ce sutra biti recimo tako u vecoj kolicni
ako je promoviramo onda ono sto radimo danas radimo i zbog toga sto ce biti sutra jer se taj prostor sutra otvara u vecem rasponu nego sto ga imamo danas

jeeeeeeee
ufatila sam ga

koliko god je ovo osjetljivo pitanje vazno je da ne sprecavamo da ne sprecavamo pitanje slobodnoga izbora
ovo sto sam izrekao kao ocitovanje u odnosu na klucne dvojbe koje imamo izrekao sam zato sto cemo se mi kod odluke ocemo li podrzati zakon rukovoditi time da li omogocavamo slobodu izbora, da li donsoimo rjesenje koje je i za sztra prihvatljiva i da li donsoimo rjesenja na koja nas trjera ono sto pise u ustavu, zakonima i sto smo izgradili kao drustveni stav

da li podupiremo moderna rjesenja ili radimo korak unatrag

----------


## TinkiVinki

Ma zbrda zdola priča...je kao pozitivan, ali...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Aurora*

Kaze da ce se rukovoditi time da li taj zakon omogucava slobodu izbora, time da li podrzavaju moderna rjesenja ili rade korak unatrag...

----------


## ivarica

malo sam se pogubila u kvaliteti

----------


## IRENA456

Meni se čini da je ovaj na našoj strani

----------


## Aurora*

> Meni se čini da je ovaj na našoj strani


x

----------


## kata.klik

ali on je na bračna/izvanbračna zajednica samo o tome priča

----------


## fritulica1

Uf, evo me.
Ja nisma skuzila to s Simunicem? Sto je njemu nacelno prijedlog zakona OK? Ma to je garant Milinovic izokrenuo njegove rijeci, ma ljudi moji, vecina argumenata koje je taj covjek naveo nemaju veze s mozgom.

Sto ima dalje, ko je sad? Imamo li sanse?

Jao, ova shema s forumskim prenosenjem sjednice me podsjeca na vaznu utakmicu koja se slusa preko radija, dobijes kompletan dojam zahvaljujuci komentatoru. 
E pa super ste komentatorice.   :Love:

----------


## Mukica

postoje zene koje mogu reci ja nema namjeru stupiti u brak, imam neke druge primarnije zivotne planove, ali ja hocu potomke i ta zena, mogu neke cak i po imenu prepoznati, ima sve uvjete da formira svog potompka u idealnoj formi da je kvalitet prve vrste
oprostite sto upotr. neprimj. kategorije, al ne mogu se sjetit drugacije

u praksi promoviramo stav mladi imajte vise djece
mladi koji imaju po 5 djece nemaju kapacitet da proizvedu dobre poomke

uh ubrzao je

ne treba stvar gledat statisticki
ne treba gledati ograniceno
narocito ne treba gledati s predrasudom i zato potenciram pitanje pustimo ljudima da slobodno odluce hoce li MPO ili nece i ako hoce pa struka procjeni da postoje svi uvjeti pa onda pitanje BZ i IZB zajednice prestaje biti primarno

zakljucit ce time da nece valjati ako neke odredbe zakona budu, a vjerovatno, hoce, uskracivati slobodu izbora i nece valjati ako tu slobodu neki nasi ljudi budu isli traziti izvan RH
te dvojbe muce i mene i klub u ime kojeg sam govorio


petirka ga ide ispravljat

----------


## Jelena

deda veli: važna procjena pomoći koja se može pružiti ljudima. koliko struka može dati da pacijent bude što zadovoljniji. 
očitovanje: osjećaj, strahovi, očekivanja (ovo mi sliči na IG Kovačića), treba omogućiti slobodu izbora.
tip je OK, ali je spor i dosadan za poludit

medicina napreduje i ova pitanja (posao) može dobro kontrolirati i usmjeravati. može pomoći ljudima u jeri koja ovog trenutka pruža garancije za uspjeh, zadovoljne ljude, da se nećemo osramotiti rezultatima podsticanja MPO-e. 

živimo u vremenu i društvu koje promovira slobodu izbora, piše u ustavu, mi neprestano počinjemo od te teze. sloboda izbora kao društveni stav je nešto što je očekivano da će sutra biti još značajnije, prostor se otvara u odnosu na današnju situaciju. koliko god je ovo osjetljivo pitanje, važno je ne sprječavati pitanje slobodnog izbora. kod odluko hoćemo li podržati zakon rukovoditi time da li omogućavamo slobodu izbora, da li omogućujemo rješenje koje će biti i sutra prihvatljivo i koje je u skladu s ustavom i dosadašnjim stavom, podupiremo li moderna rješenje il radimo korak unatrag. ilustracija (izvinjava se onima koji se mogu prepoznati) slobodan je reći, postoje žene koje u svom životnom stavu mogu reći ja ne žečim stupiti u brak, ali ja hoću potomke, ta žena može stvoriti potomka prve vrste (isprika na terminima, ne padaju mu na pamet drugi), pored toga stav je "mladi ljudi imajte više djece", radi se o zapuštenim obiteljima, nemaju kapacitet sociološki, pedagoški da proizvedu dobre potomke. Hoće reći ni na jednom ni na drugom primjeru ne treba stvar gledati statistički i ograničeno, s predrasudom, zato naročito potencira da puste ljudima da slobodno odluče hoće li MPO ili ne, ako hoće bračna zajednica kao kategorija nije više primarna.
zaključuje neće valjati ako neke odredbe zakona budu, avjerojatno hoće, uskraćivati slobodu izbora i ako će neki naši ljudi ići tražiti slbodou izvan granica.

----------


## Mukica

jelena ocemo prodat transkript saboru???  :Grin:

----------


## Aurora*

Uf, cuj Petirkin komentar: "Djeca nisu stvari i ne mozemo raditi sve ono sto nam je tehnicki omoguceno."!

----------


## Mukica

uh
klub HDZ sad

a ja nemrem vise pisat
umorila se

----------


## tonili

evo Caparinka - ona uvijek ima bisere!
sve kasnije se odlučujemo rađat i zato nam je sve češći problem neplodnosti!

----------


## ivarica

pije nego izadjem (konacno) 
za govornicom je lijecnica koja je na sjednici jednog odbora rekla da mpo djeca u americi imaju po 4-5 oceva

----------


## TinkiVinki

> pije nego izadjem (konacno) 
> za govornicom je lijecnica koja je na sjednici jednog odbora rekla da mpo djeca u americi imaju po 4-5 oceva


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## jadro

VEC 6 PUTA JE REKLA UMJETNA OPLODNJA

----------


## TinkiVinki

Odmrznuti embrij nema šansu preživjeti?!?! :?

----------


## aenea

> pije nego izadjem (konacno) 
> za govornicom je lijecnica koja je na sjednici jednog odbora rekla da mpo djeca u americi imaju po 4-5 oceva


Čini mi se da ne bi bilo loše provesti jedan Index i na medicini..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tonili

Ova je protiv svega, navodi primjere iz amerike...ona bi i nas sve zatvorila...
kao, brine za zdravlje žene...

----------


## IRENA456

ova je LUDA

----------


## Mukica

da, slatka je... sve pod krinkom brige za zdravlje zene

----------


## tonili

poziva na promjenu zakona o posvojenju, kako bi se ubrzao proces posvajanja...nek posvojimo..

----------


## tonili

ISUSE BOŽE! Ste čule, po selu se priča ko je umjetno začet!Ž?

----------


## TinkiVinki

> ISUSE BOŽE! Ste čule, po selu se priča ko je umjetno začet!Ž?


Ovo mi je silan biser!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kata.klik

a oni koji nisu uspjeli, su rekli da su znali kroz šta će prolaziti da nebi nikada ni išli na MPO

----------


## nela.

e ovoj treba zabost onu iglu za punkciju mislim da bi joj jedan ubod bio dovoljan da ušuti i ne trabunja gluposti  :Mad:

----------


## Jelena

klup HDZ-a: stručnjaci opzoravaju da žene odgađaju rađanje (ŽENE!  :Evil or Very Mad:  ). e to je razlog svih zala, veli HDZ-ovka, neplodnosti i bolesti. koristi se izrazom umjetna oplodnja, naravno. da li je sve što je moderno i dobro? kloniranj? naravno da nije. život počinje od začeća, pa ne može u tekući dušik. ustav: "svako ljudsko biće ima pravo na život". napretkom medicine sve više dvojbi. treba odrediti jasne kriterije. primjer u americi nude spermu prema rasi, obrazovanju i ...., znanstvenika, sportaša, rođene su 233 bebe.
hormonalna hiperstimulacija opasna za ženu. uf ova je protiv stimulacije općenito, veli da je opasna i za karcinome. važno je pokušati liječiti neplodnost, pa tek onda na MPO (joj, pa ja se toga nisam sjetila, mi odmah navalili na stimlaciju). djece ima u domovima, bračnih parova koji čekaju djecu, poziva rješavanje zakona o posvajanju (kakve to veze ima s ovim zakonom). parovi nakon neupsjeha kažu da smo znali kroz kakav pakao ćemo prolaziti, ne bismo se nikad upustili u to. HDZ podržava neanonimnost. nemamo jedinstvenog registra da se zna koja su djeca začeta ovim putem. grrrrrrrr! kaznene odredbe su premale, veli. zbog manipulacija kojima su neki skloni. HDZ podržava ovakav zakon

----------


## Joss

evo ispravak netočnog navoda za našeg uvaženog ministra, doktora

da mpo ne liječi
e pa ima i slučajeva kad liječi..dobro se sjećam kad mi je dr s obzirom na endo dijagnozu rekao.."trudnoća bi vas izliječila"
mislim ne nužno, ali doista može poboljšati stanje.

ovo mi se svidjelo kod čiče " ne treba gledati statistički, niti s predrasudama , pustite ljude da odluče "

ova  hdz-ovka mi je koma 
krive smo jer smo čekale do 28-e da počnemo raditi na djeci.
oooo evo ćemo i pshijatru prije postupka morati.
kaj ćemo i test pisati?

umjetno,umjetno, umjetno  uši će mi optasti  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mukica

ova cita iz rodinog letka

----------


## TinkiVinki

ovo je bilo super, citirala je curu s Rode da treba Milinoviću punktirati stanicu pa bi odmah dopustio zamrzavanje!  :Laughing:

----------


## Denny

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tonili

sabolica je sad citirala jednu od nas - kao milinović bi odmah dopustio krio da mu se jedna stanica punktira!

----------


## Mukica

ovo je presuper  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
tko je na nasem forumu napisao da bi bilo super kad bi se milinovicu puktirala bar jedna jajana stanica, odmah bi glasao protiv  :Laughing:  

pusicka se ceri
valjda si zamislja kak milinovicu punktiraju jajne stanice  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tonili

pišemo u isto vrijeme!!!  :Smile:

----------


## anamar

pitanje reprodukcije je pitanje osobne slobode. osoba mora biti u stanju da tu odluku donese, a zadaća države je da omogući osobi da ona tu odluku realizira. nije uloga države da preuzme tutorstvo nad osobom, već da omogući slobodu da svakak osoba u skladu sa svojim svjetonazorom da odluči sama o tom pitanju. V . Pusić  :D

----------


## anamar

medicinski mpo je složen, zahtjevan, proces za osobu, a bolan za ženu. pitanje humanog odnosa prema ženi je ovim zakonom na dnevnom redu, a to je izostalo iz rasprave. V. Pusić.

----------


## TinkiVinki

Samohrani roditelji s djecom isto čine obitelj!

----------


## Shanti

Nisam gledala do maloprije (mm mi javio da mogu gledati prijenos na netu, ali sad vidim da ste ga vi ovdje dobro pokrile  8) ), vidim po vašim postovima da su SDP-ovci bili jako angažirani, a dobra je sada i Pusićka   :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

pusić, klub HNS-a: ovo je očito emotivno pitanje. racinalno-znanstveno bilo bi dovoljno ono što je rekao dr. mrsić, ali to nije pitanje koje gledamo samo racionalno. ljudi emotivno gledaju, imaju različite svjetonazore, žestoko se bori za zastupanje svih strana, ali se ne radi o promoviranju svjetonazora ili pravu da čovjek ima svjetonazor, ali *u zakon se radi o pravu države da favorizra jedan svjetonazor u odnosu na drugi* država mora omogućiti svakom da živi prema svom svjetonazoru. klub HNS-a kaže 4 temeljna pitanja: pozitivna populacijska politika, kod nas uglavnom u obliku sankcija se kod nas govori, a ne o obliku poticanja, odnosno omogućavanja. Zakon o MPO treba imati i tu funkciju, pozitivne populacijske politike. 
druga teme pravo pojedinca na autonomiju u odlučivanju o vlastitoj reprodukciji. do kuda država ima pravo odlučivati po tom pitanju? totalitarni sustavi odlučuju o tome. osoba mora biti u stanju donesti odluku kad hoće imati djecu, a država mora omogućiti. država ne preuzima tutorstvo nad osobom, nego omogući slobodu pojedincu da odluči.
treće pitanje medicinsko i etično: humani odnos prema ženi. puno se govorilo o humanom odnosu prem zametku, a gotovo ništa prema ženi, stimulacija opterećenje, bolno punktiranje. stavlja na dnevni red pitanje humnog odnosa prema ženi, a ne samo prem jajnoj stanici.
četvro što se smatra obitelji: je li to vjenčani par s djecom ili su to muškarac i žena koji imaju djecu, samohrani roditelji? nedopustivo stigmatizirati bilo koji oblik obitelji!

stav: ne može biti određeno bračnim statusom
pravo uvida u identitet donora: svatko od nas tko ima djecu u pubertetu, zna kako je teško podizati tinejđera. uvesti dodatno opterećenje "ti nisi zapravo moja mama", ne radi se o surogat majci, nego donatoru genetskog materijala. destruktivno za dijete i obitelj, roditelji su oni koji se brinu.

----------


## Jelena

uzimam brejk. klečim pred laptopom   :Grin:

----------


## egemama

zasto svi uporno brkaju ivf i ivf doniranom stanicom?

----------


## tonili

joj, ovaj  mi je sumnjiv... :/[/img]

----------


## fritulica1

Molim vas, dajte opet link na raspravu.

----------


## TinkiVinki

http://itv.sabor.hr/video/

----------


## egemama

jest da mi pada koncentracija nakon vise od 2,5 sata prijenosa ali ja ne kuzim za sta a protiv cega se zalaze ovaj Grubisic iz HDSSB  :?

----------


## TinkiVinki

Ovaj malo smrdi malo miriši.... :/

----------


## fritulica1

hvala  tinkii.  :Kiss:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Ovaj malo smrdi malo miriši.... :/


Bas tako.Mislim da on jos uvijek razmislja koji stav da uopce zauzme  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TinkiVinki

Podržava  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## egemama

stvarno je covjek stvoren da ga slusas kod nesanice... 

na kraju je ipak rekao da oni glasaju ZA

----------


## TinkiVinki

Uz napomenu da se kasnije zakon može po potrebi mijenjati i prilagođavati novim postignućima...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TinkiVinki

Ovaj je rekao da je odluka o donošenju zakona već donesena, da je to politička odluka vladajuće stranke na čelu s Jacom...
Kaže da je Jaca pala na prvom testu jer je nedavno rekla da ne može podržati zakon, a sad ga hvali na sva usta

----------


## Mukica

klubovi gotovi
sad pojedinacne rasprave
ima 27 prijavljenih
ak ce svaki pricat 5 min to je cca. 2,5 sata 

btw. nisam upratila - tko je ovaj tip sto sad prica?

drzavni tajnik se smije
tko je drzavni tajnik???
neki hdzovac bahati 100%

----------


## aenea

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n0
E, pa šta ako ja neću pred oltar (ok, ne mogu ponovo) nego da me hula-hula svećenik vjenča?!?!?!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mukica

pa zakaj neces
po milinovicu je razlika izmedju bracne i izvanracne 15 kn

----------


## Eowyn

želudac me boli na ovog hdssb-ovca
taj nema veze o čemu govori

----------


## rozalija

Vidite ovoga iza što mezi, prevrće po ustima hranu, očito mu je tema interesantna ko lanjski snijeg.

----------


## fritulica1

ide mi na zivce ovaj sto uporno govori da jezakon izglasan i da se nece mijenjati. koji je to?

----------


## tonili

ajme, rekao je istinu...bojim se da nemamo šanse..  :Sad:

----------


## Eowyn

strašna je ova zadnja rečenica. zakon će ovakav biti donesen i neće se ni milimetra mijenjati. zar je moguće?

----------


## kata.klik

ljudi pa ti je Igor Dragovan....i to što je rekao je nažalost istina, a on sigurno neće glasati za taj zakon

----------


## egemama

opa pa jos ce se i potuci!

----------


## tonili

a jadan čovjek! ponjele ga emocije...on je mpo tata...sad sam se i ja rasplakala

----------


## fritulica1

Ja imam ton, nemam sliku.

Jadan li nam je taj nas Dom hrvatski.   :Sad:

----------


## Mukica

djzs
nema me 5 min i oni se pofajtaju - sad ne znam kaj je bilo - zasto su se pokrkali?

----------


## aenea

> pa zakaj neces
> po milinovicu je razlika izmedju bracne i izvanracne 15 kn


Ma nema za 15 kuna..čak ni u moje vrijeme, prije 9 godina (istina, umalo se nismo vjenčali u crkvi jer nam je svećenik htio duplo naplatit, a ja sam bila poprilično..srčana  :Grin:  ) bilo oko 300 kuna..
uostalom, baš si želim vjenčanje na Hawaiima kod hula-hula svećenika ili da me cpt. Picard vjenča na Enterpriseu na komandnom mostu, a ne pred oltarom  :Grin:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Igor Dragovan, cini mi se SDP-ovac, javni je rekao da je otac djeteta zacetog MPO i da mu  ovaj Strikic ne moze davati lekcije iz toga i tvrditi da je ovaj zakon razumno napisan.

----------


## andream

Dragovan govori iz srca jer je i sam otac djeteta iz IVF-a. Vjerujem da se nikako drugačije i nije mogao ponašati.

----------


## Mukica

kaj mu je doslo pita ga Jarnjak?
pa POSIZIO je gsp. Jarnjak!
i ja bi

----------


## fritulica1

Fajt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ne kuzim zasto je Anticevicki oduzeta rijec?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Ova mainovička ima mišljenje o SVEMU!!! Pa nismo žaboravili njenog muža i njegove malverzaije

----------


## rozalija

Vidi ovog hercegovca, pametara. Joj   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## egemama

bagaric, hdz

----------


## ZAUZETA

pardon my gramatika, tipkovnica šteka. Evo preživača, našeg siščana, katastrofa, same političke fraze

----------


## rozalija

Bravo za Vidovića!!!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## ZAUZETA

ništa mu nevjerujem, njemu je glavno da dere po opoziciji, a nezanimamo ga mi

----------


## egemama

vidosevic   :Smile:

----------


## egemama

eto, kaze jarnjak da govorimo o lijepoj stvari, o djecici. ...koje nece biti...

----------


## tonili

Ajmo Milanka! Govori da se struka negativno izrazila o ovom prijedlogu...

----------


## ZAUZETA

jedna zastupnica, mislim HDZ, spomenula da nisu godine ograničene zakonom, jesam ja nešto propustila?

----------


## fritulica1

Opacicka je super!

----------


## aenea

> eto, kaze jarnjak da govorimo o lijepoj stvari, o djecici. ...koje nece biti...


ma baš slatko..  :Evil or Very Mad:  ma joooooooooj...fuj, fuj, fuj, fuj!!!!!

----------


## Mukica

brak nije garancija ni za sta
tocno tak

----------


## rozalija

> ništa mu nevjerujem, njemu je glavno da dere po opoziciji, a nezanimamo ga mi


Ma nije bitno protiv koga dere, samo da kasnije digne ruku protiv usvajanja zakona.

----------


## sorciere

na maxtv-u je na 712 programu... sad sam tek skužila...  :?

----------


## IRENA456

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## TinkiVinki

Opačićka   :Naklon:

----------


## tonili

Hvala Milanka!

----------


## gričanka

Opačić ke genijalna ... dobro poželjela Milinoviću.... upoznata s materijom o
kojoj priča..... kao da je jedna od nas....protiv Zakona

----------


## Denny

Milanka glasa protiv   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

Vidi ove lažljivice.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tonili

joj ovog tajnika Golema nemrem vidjet!

----------


## ZAUZETA

a kad je bila ta javna rasprava???

----------


## rozalija

hahahaha vidi ovoga milinkovića, hahahahahaha.

----------


## TinkiVinki

> joj ovog tajnika Golema nemrem vidjet!


x

----------


## fritulica1

Koja je ovo Neda ? 
Da je konzultirana struka...Mos mislit. Ajme budalesina.

----------


## gričanka

vele da je struka konzultirana..  samo ne vele kada.... kad je zakon već poslan pred odbore   :Mad:

----------


## sorciere

ta žena me svaki put fascinira... i prekrasno je vidjeti kako je održala cijeli govor, a papire nije trebala.

ovi s "ispravkama" - moraju čitati po jednu rečenicu...  :Mad:

----------


## ZAUZETA

hahahahha nakon implantacije - joooj

----------


## rozalija

Od ovakvih kakav je ovaj Bagarić stid me što sam hercegovka.

----------


## sorciere

> vele da je struka konzultirana..  samo ne vele kada.... kad je zakon već poslan pred odbore


valjda im je pomogao doktor biblija   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sorciere

> ta žena me svaki put fascinira... i prekrasno je vidjeti kako je održala cijeli govor, a papire nije trebala.
> 
> ovi s "ispravkama" - moraju čitati po jednu rečenicu...


ovo je bilo za milanku...

----------


## TinkiVinki

Ovaj Bagarić ima inteligenciju prosječne bukve!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tonili

Eto ga sad! On priča o degutantnosti!!!! Jer se pogledao u ogledalo danas?
Bravo Antičević!

----------


## ZAUZETA

pa ovaj jarnjak je izgubljen bez malog s lijeva

----------


## rozalija

Ova Antičevićka je lafica.

----------


## gričanka

Golem špota Milanku zbog spominjanja Milinovića u njegovoj odsutnosti......kao to je nekulturno..... a to što ministar nije prisutan kod ovako važne stvari to nije nekulturno...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sorciere

> Ova Antičevićka je lafica.


ja vas UPOZORAVAM na VAŠU DUŽNOST... 
wow!  :D

----------


## TinkiVinki

Antičevićka   :Naklon:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Golem špota Milanku zbog spominjanja Milinovića u njegovoj odsutnosti......kao to je nekulturno..... a to što ministar nije prisutan kod ovako važne stvari to nije nekulturno...


x
sram ga bilo

----------


## sorciere

ovo s bračnom i izvanbračnom zajednicom je protuzakonito... jer ako zakon izjednačava te dvije zajednice u nekom trenutku...  :/

----------


## gričanka

Mrsić je odlično nadopunio Milanku,rečenice su mu jasne, precizne i sadržajne.

----------


## TinkiVinki

Btw. totalno mi je zanimljivo da danas nema prijenosa na TV...kao slučajno baš danas MPO na redu...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aenea

> Golem špota Milanku zbog spominjanja Milinovića u njegovoj odsutnosti......kao to je nekulturno..... a to što ministar nije prisutan kod ovako važne stvari to nije nekulturno...


Al ministar može citirati Šimunića (i to nepotpuno) kad Šimunić nije prisutan..ajme parade licemjerja!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sorciere

tinkivinki, nemaš maxtv?

----------


## TinkiVinki

Ne, gledam na netu

----------


## ZAUZETA

daaa, živjele činjenice

----------


## sorciere

ko je ovaj što priča? baš je dobar.

----------


## TinkiVinki

Mrsić lijepo konkretno govori, bravo

----------


## tonili

Bravo Mrsiću! traži od Golema imena stručnjaka koji su podržali i pisali zakon!

----------


## gričanka

i prozvao da se navedu imena stručnjaka koji su sudjelovali u pripremi zakona..... *bravo*

----------


## fritulica1

Oho, sad me bas zasnimaju imena ljudi (STRUKE!) koji su pisali zakon. 
Dobro je rekla Sorci, struka je Doktor Biblija.

----------


## sorciere

rigidan, nazadan, konzervativan zakon, i vraća hrvatsku u mrak...
svaka mu čast!

----------


## tonili

veli da je zakon rigidan, primitivan, vraća nas u mrak...sve istina!!!
I eto ovog iz kamenjara!!!

----------


## sorciere

hebrang provjerava energetsko-svjetlosnu situaciju u europi  :shock:

----------


## fritulica1

Meni padne MRAK kad vidim Hebranga.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## gričanka

*fritulice* misliš li da će reći imena (kad ih nemaju)?

----------


## fritulica1

Evo Ingrid! :D

----------


## TinkiVinki

Ingrid rules!  :D 
Izvrsna je, ima oštar jezik do bola!

----------


## gričanka

Bravo za Ingrid

----------


## tonili

Evo Antičević pere Golema zha ponašanje prema zastupnicima!!!  :Naklon:

----------


## Denny

Bravo Ingrid! Neka se Milinović brani sam.

----------


## ZAUZETA

jel ovo istina o 1% uspješnosti kod smrzavanja jajnih stanica?

----------


## sorciere

ova vlada ne samo što ne želi biti korisna, već želi biti i štetna...
ne znam da li će se itko roditi po ovom zakonu....

 :Laughing:  

super žena!

----------


## gričanka

> jel ovo istina o 1% uspješnosti kod smrzavanja jajnih stanica?


Nažalost da

----------


## fritulica1

Odlicna je. Ne moze nitko sprijeciti zenu koja je odlucila roditi. Jednako kao ni abortirati...

----------


## ZAUZETA

latvija??

----------


## TinkiVinki

> jel ovo istina o 1% uspješnosti kod smrzavanja jajnih stanica?


Nažalost da. Ovo je još u experimentalnoj fazi. Ne znam od kud je Milinović izvukao podatak da se JS uspješno smrzavaju već 18 godina. To je glupost na kvadrat!

----------


## Denny

Prekrasna je, glasna, jasna, konkretna i oštra.   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## ZAUZETA

ja skroz vjerujem u rečeno o krađi embrija, veliki su to novci u igri

----------


## rozalija

> hebrang provjerava energetsko-svjetlosnu situaciju u europi  :shock:


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## fritulica1

"kad treba niknuti neka tvornica oruzja, tu nema etickih pitanja...kad treba nastati novi zivot, tu se postavljaju eticka pitanja. To je suludo..."

----------


## ZAUZETA

istina, ili što bi tbf rekao kad su zavladali oni koji su pali s kruške, božji ljudi su blagoslovili puške

----------


## gričanka

> hebrang provjerava energetsko-svjetlosnu situaciju u europi  :shock:


  :Laughing:

----------


## IRENA456

Večeras na otvorenom MPO

----------


## ZAUZETA

i ja mislim da nas to neće onemogućiti, bravo!!

----------


## TinkiVinki

Citira Watsona, genijalna je

----------


## sorciere

nestanak spolnih stanica???  :?  :/

----------


## fritulica1

wouuuuuuuuuuu, treba zenama dopustiti da odlucuju o ovom pitanju. 

Koji je ovo mamlaz sad sto prica?

----------


## TinkiVinki

Ajme pa ovaj Bagarić ima nešto reći iza svakog govornika, a ne zna sročiti poštenu rečenicu!

----------


## rozalija

da bi o ovom pitanju trebalo pitati žene koje žele biti majke skupine njih a ne muškarce skupine njih koji donose  ovakve zakone i da muškarce treba držiti daleko od poprišta događaja.

Ma  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  Ingrid, definitivno si kraljica.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## tonili

otvoreno  kažeš? možda bolje da ne gledam - jer znaš koji su gosti?

----------


## sorciere

evo jednog koji se vraća u stari vijek... stari zavjet... priča o ivanu krstitelju...  :shock:

----------


## TinkiVinki

Evo novog Očenaška! strašno!

----------


## rozalija

> Ajme pa ovaj Bagarić ima nešto reći iza svakog govornika, a ne zna sročiti poštenu rečenicu!


Bitno je sa su ga ispred Hrvata iz BiH odredili za Sabor Hrvatske i stavlja mjesečno par tisuća maraka u džep i boli ga klinac za žene koje žele djete. ali eto mora ipak jadan nešto reći.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tonili

a koji je sad ovaj s starim i novim zavjetom?

----------


## gričanka

Evo Bagarić malo o pričama iz Biblije... To je u ovom Zakonu jako važno  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Denny

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ZAUZETA

viša sila my ass, dolje moralisti i etičari

----------


## sorciere

spominje i zakon o lovstvu  :shock:  :shock: 

kaj treba upucat mpo roditelje??

----------


## fritulica1

mislim da bi bolje bilo da Anticevicka niej spominjala zloupotrebe, nisam dobro skuzila sta je uopce htjela time reci,  a sad ce se garant uhvatiti opet toga.

Cu ovoga, citira Stari Zavjet?   :shock:

----------


## TinkiVinki

Aha, znači dragi ljudi vjerujte ko on u višu silu i sve bu ok...još se preselite u Hercegovinu negdje u zabit i milina...

----------


## sorciere

eto, i živko je došo na red   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## fritulica1

Ovaj je s Kaptola.

----------


## ZAUZETA

nadam se kad mu bude trebao bypass da se neće javiti dr. ima nego neka čeka stvoritelja

----------


## tonili

> Bitno je sa su ga ispred Hrvata iz BiH odredili za Sabor Hrvatske i stavlja mjesečno par tisuća maraka u džep i boli ga klinac za žene koje žele djete. ali eto mora ipak jadan nešto reći.


da, a parovi iz bosne dolaze na naše mpo klinike po pomoć!

----------


## aenea

Ma nek se nose svi skupa!!! Pa zašto ne kaže onda što druge svete knjige govore o..bla..opet diskriminacija...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## TinkiVinki

Opet lavica!  :D

----------


## tonili

****te Antičevićka je super!!! Kaže ovom crkvenom nek joj nađe gdje to u bibliji piše da se razmnožava samo sexom!!!

----------


## nela.

Ma Ingrid svaka ti čat  :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## ZAUZETA

brabo milanka, pa u bibliji piše i da otac smije leći sa kčerima da bi produžio lozu - znaći incest is the best???

----------


## fritulica1

S kojim pravom civilna vlast namece odredeni svjetonazor??????????????? Kljucno!!!

A Milinovic pobjegao?

----------


## gričanka

Evo udica je bačena : Crkva!  joooj meni

----------


## tonili

joooj, njemu je riječ razmnožavanje upitna

----------


## sorciere

ministar milinović koji je utekao...   :Laughing:  

opet ovaj s kaptola... ko je pričao o "razmnožavanju"  :shock: ? nisam uhvatila... 

jel to piše u zakonu?

----------


## TinkiVinki

Ajme ovaj se sad pravda zakaj uopće priča...i to je neki zastupnik! Katastrofa! I to je jedva izmucao...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## fritulica1

Zaprepascujuca je upornost kojom drugima namecete svoje svjetonazore!

----------


## sorciere

koja je ova kokoš koja dobacuje "bravo"???   :Mad:

----------


## rozalija

> Bitno je sa su ga ispred Hrvata iz BiH odredili za Sabor Hrvatske i stavlja mjesečno par tisuća maraka u džep i boli ga klinac za žene koje žele djete. ali eto mora ipak jadan nešto reći.
> 			
> 		
> 
> da, a parovi iz bosne dolaze na naše mpo klinike po pomoć!


A da draga moja dolaze i baš zbog ove naše zemlje kava je, borimo se i za pad ovog zakona, jer on se direktno tiče i nas, jer kod nas je situacija po pitanju MPO očajna.

A za ovakve zastupnike vjeruj mi dobro ih poznajem njima je važna samo lova koju će strpati u džep i stid me što umjesto pametnih ljudi Hrvate u saboru predstavljaju baš ovakvi.

----------


## Jelena

kažem ja MM da se slažem da žene trebaju odlučivat o ovakvom zakonu. on veli korektno da bi on dao zainteresiranim udrugama poput roda, a ja  velim "dobro onda žene i Milivoj"  :Love: 
 :Laughing:

----------


## ZAUZETA

dobro rečeno, pozdrav milivoju  :Wink:

----------


## fritulica1

Dobar je ovaj Lesar.

Sramota, oni se cerekaju.

----------


## TinkiVinki

Iz koje je on stranke? Dobar je

----------


## tonili

I meni se čini da je Lesar na našoj strani! I prvi se dotaknuo love - činjenica je da je ovo njima jeftinije!

----------


## nela.

Eto to je moj MEĐIMURAC

----------


## tonili

Bravo, dobro kaže: ko neće, kome nije po savjesti - NEMORA!!!

----------


## gričanka

neznam tko  sad govori, ali dobro zbori!!!

----------


## Jelena

Lesar je nezavisni zastupnik. Uvijek je super.

----------


## nela.

Dragutin Lesar

----------


## gričanka

> neznam tko  sad govori, ali dobro zbori!!!


Aha Lesar!!  Super je !!!!!!

----------


## aenea

eh da..vrla nam bila katolička crkva..
ne ideš na misu - ideš u pakao
ideš na mpo - ideš u pakao
svećenik pedofil si - ideš u drugu župu.
Stvarno se mogu busat u prsa.

----------


## ZAUZETA

u pravu je, svako malo mjesto na obali je puino takvih slučajeva

----------


## fritulica1

Ovaj Medimurec super vlada tematikom. Koja je on stranka?  :Love:   :Love:  

da svaki Hrvat maticaru mora donijeti DNK nalaz (donacija)...  :Grin:   Uvest cemo zandarmeriju MPO.  :Laughing:   Super je lik.

----------


## Jelena

Pita Lesar hoćemo li na vjenčanje morati donijeti DNK nalaz, odnosno hoće li svako dijete zaviriti u registar da vidi je li slučajno unutra.

----------


## ZAUZETA

u pravu si aenea, crkva je pala na ispitu zrelosti odavno - prerasli smo ju, a ona se koprca u sredjovjekovnoj oktrini

----------


## nela.

I da kao kod mene svečenik napravio dijete i dobio godinu dana da razmisli dal želi napustit crkvu il ostat dalje svečenik.
naravno odlučio je da ostane svečenik di je tu crkva?

----------


## tonili

Bravo Lesar - kaže da bi se zakon trebao zvati - Zakon o zabrani mpo

----------


## fritulica1

PRIMJERENIJI NAZIV OVOG ZAKONA BI BIO ZAKON O ZABRANI MPO.


Tocno tako, izvrstan je Lesar.

----------


## Denny

Ovo nije zakon o MPO nego zakon o zabrani MPO! Bravo!  :D

----------


## aenea

Lesar je iz HNS-a.

----------


## tonili

Kaže Antičević . ovo je zakon za sve, a ne crkveni zakon!

----------


## TinkiVinki

Život počinje kada se riješimo ove štetočinske vlasti!  :Laughing:

----------


## Jelena

Život počinje kad se riješimo ove štetočinske vlasti   :Laughing:  
Ingrid

----------


## Denny

Jao, evo i miomi! Bravo Ingrid!  :D

----------


## fritulica1

Ingrid: ZIVOT POCINJE ONDA KAD SE RIJESIMO OVE STETOCINSKE VLAST.   :Laughing:  

Genijalno!

----------


## Jelena

> Lesar je iz HNS-a.


Nije, nezavisni je.

----------


## fritulica1

Vlast = vlasti.

----------


## Denny

Kako stignete tako brzo pisati???    :Grin:   :?

----------


## ZAUZETA

rekao tuđman 200 bogatih obitelji, pa što se onda čudimo

----------


## fritulica1

Mirela Holi.  Nece podrzati zakon.  :D

----------


## tonili

Yes, i ova ženska odmah na početku kaže da neće podržat zakon!

----------


## nela.

Izgleda da još ima nade za nas

----------


## TinkiVinki

> Yes, i ova ženska odmah na početku kaže da neće podržat zakon!


Nažalost, džabe nam...  :/

----------


## aenea

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Lesar je iz HNS-a.
> 
> 
> Nije, nezavisni je.


google mi izbacio http://www.sabor.hr/Default.aspx?sec=202  :? 
ma ionako, manje bitno..

----------


## tonili

Da, moram priznati da sam se i ja ponadala...  :Smile:

----------


## fritulica1

Time-out, idem staviti sude u perilicu.   :Grin:  

Izvjestavajte, slab mi je ton.   :Love:

----------


## ZAUZETA

ma dobro je da ima zastupnika koji su informirani i protiv su zakona, pa će nadam se amandmanima regulirati sive zone

----------


## gričanka

Ovakve volim. Mirela se pripremila!!!

----------


## Denny

Jeli ova čita tekstove iz Rode?   :Kiss:

----------


## Neti

Cure koje to možete slušati, divim vam se!

Ja sam sad u dnevniku Nove čula novinarku kako kaže da će "dijete rođeno *umjetnom* oplodnjom s 18 godina moći saznati tko je donator" i pošizila!
Dokad im treba tupiti da bi prestali brkati kruške i jabuke?

----------


## tonili

Evo, navodi problem zamrzavanja kao ključni - i 3 jajne stanice u postupku...dobra je ženska

----------


## TinkiVinki

Mada, veseli me da ipak ima onih koji znaju šta pričaju, i ima ih. A i to da je rasprava zbilja oštra i žučna, šteta samo što mediji za sada ne prate ovo. I što nema prijenosa na TV.

----------


## nela.

Ova žena je jako dobro upučena u naš problem

----------


## fritulica1

ja ne kuzim koji se klinac uopce vodi ova rasprava ako svi znaju da ce ovaj prijedlog proci?

idem sad stavit sude u perilicu.

Dobro prica ova zena.

----------


## Jelena

Lesar je izišao iz stranke.

----------


## TinkiVinki

Dorić kaže da je više ljudi na galeriji nego u sabornici! Rode mah-mah!

----------


## Jelena

> Dorić kaže da je više ljudi na galeriji nego u sabornici! Rode mah-mah!


 :D 
 :Kiss:

----------


## gričanka

Dorić spominje više ljudi na galeriji nego u dvorani!!
 Pozdrav cure!!!

----------


## nela.

Ma tko je reko da će ovaj zakon proć.
Ništa još nije gotovo

----------


## ZAUZETA

U pravu je čovjek sa english naglaskom, rečeno je i pomozi si sam čovječe i ja ću ti pomoći, reće gospod

----------


## Pinky

je li rasprava zavrsena? i kako?  :?  :?

----------


## Jelena

mislim ne skačem od veselja što nema sabornika, nego što su cure tu!

----------


## ZAUZETA

pa kjarcu, ak je čovjek toliko usavršio medicinu, zašto sad ju ne koristiti

----------


## rozalija

> je li rasprava zavrsena? i kako?  :?  :?


Nije još.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Pinky, ovo će ti trajati još dugo

----------


## Jelena

he, he, vara se. postoji strategija zagrebačkog sveučilišta. da samo to vidite (ja sam na žalost morala)

----------


## gričanka

> i pomozi si sam čovječe i ja ću ti pomoći, reće gospod


glede ovoga pročitaj na pdf-u "Bog nije šrptiv MPO nego čovjek" što mi je odgovoreno kad sam ja to ustvrdila

----------


## gričanka

ispravak: "protiv"

----------


## Jelena

zakon koji ponižava znanost i znanstvenike

----------


## TinkiVinki

Ovaj kaže da neće glasati protiv zakona nego će kao biomedicinar izaći iz sabornice da ga nitko ne može povezati s ovim zakonom i njegovim posljedicama!  :Laughing:  

Ps. jel netko prati Dnevnik ili neke vijesti? Jel ima kakvih komentara? Obično na Novoj dobro komentiraju

----------


## Denny

Čovjek se srami zakona i neće glasat.   :Wink:

----------


## rozalija

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za Lesića. Fenomenalno u petak ću izaći iz ovih prostorija da me ne mogu povezati sa donošenjem ovoga zakona. Ma lafčina si. :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## gričanka

> pa kjarcu, ak je čovjek toliko usavršio medicinu, zašto sad ju ne koristiti


Eto zašto: zato što mu to neće dozvoliti ovim Zakonom

----------


## andrejaaa

Na Novoj u dnevniku kratko o tome da se desnica i lijevica podijelile oko zakona o *umjetnoj* oplodnji

----------


## TinkiVinki

Ova isto super govori, al ne znam tko je ona :?

----------


## Jelena

> ZAUZETA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa kjarcu, ak je čovjek toliko usavršio medicinu, zašto sad ju ne koristiti
> 
> 
> Eto zašto: zato što mu to neće dozvoliti ovim Zakonom


x

meni se isto na poslu ne dozvoljava primijeniti znanje stečeno vani, jer mi hrvati već 100 godina pričamo isto i nema razloga mijenati išta (srećom, moje područje nema ovakve učinke)

----------


## Jelena

Jerković ili tako nešto, SDP

----------


## TinkiVinki

Ona isto traži da imenuju te stručnjake koji su sudjelovali u stvaranju zakona!

----------


## gričanka

ova ženica isto super zbori, neznam ime

----------


## ZAUZETA

joooj, Jelena, zašto si se vratila, ja da sam sada u prilici - via kanada

----------


## Pinky

dozvolite da malo prostacim, i inace se ne suzdrzavam, a sad fakat ne mogu, ako sam degutantna brisite me
dakle evo sta pise net.hr da je rekao milinovic

U Hrvatskoj, kaže, neće biti ograničena dob u kojoj žene mogu umjetnom oplodnjom postati majke. *Odobrenja će dobivati nakon stručne procjene timova u kojima će biti genetičari, psiholozi i ginekolozi.* Moći će se donirati i muške i ženske spolne stanice. 

dakle, ja sa svojih 36 godina, zavrsenog faksa i 15 godina radnog staza trebam dokazivati da sam normalna i fit to be mum nekim "strucnjacima" a moja susjeda od 15 godina koju je na nekom tulumu netko naprdio (ispricavam se na izrazu) i sad ne zna ko je od njih trojice tata je super fit i sposobna?

pa ko je tu lud???????

----------


## TinkiVinki

Joj ova zna i za single embrio transfer!  :Naklon:

----------


## rozalija

Ova je stvarno lafica.  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ZAUZETA

Pinky pa gdje su tu prostote, samo se ti raspištolji :D

----------


## Pinky

evo sad je prilog na dnevniku htv-a o "umjetnoj" oplodnji

----------


## fritulica1

Koja je ovo sad? manipulacije i zlouotrebe?Jel ovo Petirka?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aenea

Rekao bi Balašević: Krivi smo mi što smo ih pustili...

----------


## TinkiVinki

> Koja je ovo sad? manipulacije i zlouotrebe?Jel ovo Petirka?


???
Ma krivo si pokopčala, ova super priča!

----------


## ZAUZETA

ne, ne petirku nećeš fulati, uvijek gleda u papire, bil je na početku, kokoš

----------


## fritulica1

Nije, nije, krivo sam zabrijala.

----------


## Denny

Ova je dobra. Što ako ja od tri embrija želim vratiti samo jedan... što ćete sa preostala dva?

----------


## Jelena

> Rekao bi Balašević: Krivi smo mi što smo ih pustili...


Meni često padne na pamet vezano uz ovu temu "idite svi u lepi honduras"
 :Laughing:

----------


## anamar

otvoreno o mpo. htv imao prilog u dnevniku s izjavama milanovića, mršića i jarnjakovim ušutkavanjem dragovana

----------


## fritulica1

jesam krivo sam zabrijala, sori. Dobra je ova zenska.

Do kada ce ovo trajati?

----------


## TinkiVinki

Navela i bespotrebno kompliciranje s povjerenstvom, psihologom, psihijatrom

----------


## anamar

emisija otvoreno večeras o mpo. pišem i balansiram s ovom mojom vrtirepkom.

----------


## Jelena

jeste čuli ovu glupu repliku da nismo mi japan da jedan embrio prenosimo

----------


## ZAUZETA

ma oni ne kuže da se stimulacijom ne može točno odrediti koliko će stanica krenuti iz jajnika. Kad bi se moglo to kontrolorati sve 5, ali to se nemože

----------


## TinkiVinki

> jeste čuli ovu glupu repliku da nismo mi japan da jedan embrio prenosimo


Ali zato jesmo Japan za zamrzavanje JS, pa ćemo mi imati uspješnost od 60%, a glupi Japanci imaju samo 1%!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aenea

> jeste čuli ovu glupu repliku da nismo mi japan da jedan embrio prenosimo


Pa da, nismo mi cicije!  :Laughing:  ajme..neko će bome otić u honduras..ili oni ili ja..

----------


## fritulica1

Sto su mi dobri ovi medimurci!  :Love:

----------


## fritulica1

Citira se Roda.    :Wink:

----------


## TinkiVinki

Spomenula RODE i BETE!  :Naklon:   :Naklon:  
I naglasila da nema ništa umjetno u ovoj metodi!

----------


## Jelena

potpuno je neproporcionalan broj žena u saboru, broju žena koje sudjeluju u ovoj raspravi.

----------


## Denny

Ako se ona još nada da zakon neće biti izglasan, znači li to da ima bar male nade???

----------


## Ogla

... u današnjem Dnevnku je najavljena večerašnja tema 'Otvorenog' o mpo

----------


## sorciere

http://www.sabor.hr/Default.aspx?sec=254

gordana sobol... 

jelena, ima i žena koje bolje da nisu žene, a još bolje bi bilo da nisu u saboru   :Mad:

----------


## TinkiVinki

I ova povlači pitanje koja je to struka koju su oni konzultirali kao od struke stižu samo neslaganja sa zakonom

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sad sam pratila nekih sad vremena i možda sam baš potrefila dobro vrijeme jer su svi govorili protiv ovog zakona osim onog "crkvenjaka" koji je non stop potezao navode iz Starog zavijeta, nadam se da će i nastaviti tako (više protiv nego za)

----------


## marta26

cure, di vi to gledate, dajte link, zasto ne prikazuju na telki, ne mrem vjerovati!

----------


## ZAUZETA

tako je  :D  imena na sunce

----------


## TinkiVinki

Svi osim HDZ i HSS koliko sam skužila su protiv (i onaj HDSSB) i mislim da je nažalost to dovoljno da budu većina... :/

----------


## TinkiVinki

http://itv.sabor.hr/video/

----------


## nela.

šta ovi neidu doma?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> cure, di vi to gledate, dajte link, zasto ne prikazuju na telki, ne mrem vjerovati!


ja sam uhvatila na max tv kanal 172 čini mi se

----------


## ZAUZETA

http://itv.sabor.hr/video/

----------


## marta26

nemam max tv, misla sam da ima negdje na netu. a sta je na kraju, ce ga izglasati? ok je jedino sto sada imamo 6 puta besplatno pravo, i zamrzavanje js, al zasto ne i embrija pobogu????

----------


## Jelena

> Sad sam pratila nekih sad vremena i možda sam baš potrefila dobro vrijeme jer su svi govorili protiv ovog zakona osim onog "crkvenjaka" koji je non stop potezao navode iz Starog zavijeta, nadam se da će i nastaviti tako (više protiv nego za)


mimi, ovo je nažalost samo kritika na zakon kojeg podržava većina tijela koje su se na početku izjasnili.

sorciere, znam   :Love:  nisam sklona veličanju žena ili muškaraca.

----------


## ZAUZETA

pa dobro je da traje ugo, znači da je interes velik i da su se dobro pripremili

----------


## ZAUZETA

ugo=dugo  hehe

----------


## sorciere

> marta26 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure, di vi to gledate, dajte link, zasto ne prikazuju na telki, ne mrem vjerovati!
> 
> 
> ja sam uhvatila na max tv kanal 172 čini mi se


712   :Grin:

----------


## marta26

thx za link, al mi ga nece otvoriti, crni ekran, ima neka fora?

----------


## Jelena

ako se ovaj zakon usvoji, smjet će se liječiti nevjenčani parovi uz pomoć propuhivanja jajovoda, varicocele, laparo itd, samo se neće smjeti MPO

----------


## nela.

Pa ovaj čovjek nije normalan ko je taj crni?

----------


## fritulica1

Pa di je Milinovic? Ljudi moji, jel vas strah? Pa jel vidite vi tko donosi zakone u HR?   :Sad:

----------


## Mukica

he bemti :Mad:  
pukla mi veza taman kad je borzanica pocela govorit

----------


## sorciere

> Pa ovaj čovjek nije normalan ko je taj crni?


onaj koji živi negdje gdje (kaže on) nije mrak  :?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> thx za link, al mi ga nece otvoriti, crni ekran, ima neka fora?


da ni meni se nije htjelo otvorit pa sam isla kod mame gledat na max tv

----------


## pino

Kad bude glasanje - mozemo li pobrojati tko ce biti za? Tko ce dignuti ruku za najgori zakon u Evropi? Da napravimo listu njih pa da ih nastavimo bombardirati informacijama i pricama i objasnjavanjima i nakon glasanja? (U Americi se glas svakog kongresmena biljezi u svakom glasanju i tocno se zna tko je kada glasao za sto.) Lobiranje je prije svega upornost.

----------


## Jelena

Strepite! Veli onaj trknuti Raos

----------


## Mukica

> thx za link, al mi ga nece otvoriti, crni ekran, ima neka fora?


mislim da im je server preopterecen

----------


## sorciere

> Pa di je Milinovic? Ljudi moji, jel vas strah? Pa jel vidite vi tko donosi zakone u HR?


pa SVI zakoni se tamo donose... i donose ih isti ljudi... da se smrzneš   :Sad:

----------


## ZAUZETA

marta26, moraš malo pričekati dok učita

----------


## nela.

milinović se snima i daje izjave za tv.
Čovjek je sad glavna faca  :Mad:

----------


## sorciere

> Kad bude glasanje - mozemo li pobrojati tko ce biti za? Tko ce dignuti ruku za najgori zakon u Evropi? Da napravimo listu njih pa da ih nastavimo bombardirati informacijama i pricama i objasnjavanjima i nakon glasanja? (U Americi se glas svakog kongresmena biljezi u svakom glasanju i tocno se zna tko je kada glasao za sto.) Lobiranje je prije svega upornost.


pa ak su pokazali listu za prihvaćanje vlade - trebali bi i ovu drugu...

----------


## ZAUZETA

> Kad bude glasanje - mozemo li pobrojati tko ce biti za? Tko ce dignuti ruku za najgori zakon u Evropi? Da napravimo listu njih pa da ih nastavimo bombardirati informacijama i pricama i objasnjavanjima i nakon glasanja? (U Americi se glas svakog kongresmena biljezi u svakom glasanju i tocno se zna tko je kada glasao za sto.) Lobiranje je prije svega upornost.


VELIKI  X,  ali nažalost previše smo ti mi inertni za to kao društvo, pa to uvijek padne na leđa malobrojnih srčanih pojedinaca

----------


## sorciere

> Čovjek je sad glavna faca


... ZA sad glavna faca...

nadam se ne za dugo...
 :Mad:

----------


## Mukica

izglasavanje je u petak
*cure i decki - u petak bi trebalo popunit svih 52 mjesta u saboru*

----------


## Jelena

> Kad bude glasanje - mozemo li pobrojati tko ce biti za? Tko ce dignuti ruku za najgori zakon u Evropi? Da napravimo listu njih pa da ih nastavimo bombardirati informacijama i pricama i objasnjavanjima i nakon glasanja? (U Americi se glas svakog kongresmena biljezi u svakom glasanju i tocno se zna tko je kada glasao za sto.) Lobiranje je prije svega upornost.


mislim da sam negdje na sabor.hr vidjela da se može vidjeti tko je kako glasao. provjerit ću.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Milinović - sliku svoju ljubim, ; zanima me kad se vrati u praksu koliko će imati pacijentica

----------


## gričanka

K vragu, moram iotić od kompa. Nadam se da ću stići na glasanje

----------


## ZAUZETA

da, u pravu je za spiralu jer ona fizički uništava zametak!!!"

----------


## sorciere

kaj to biljana priča o spirali?

----------


## Mukica

glasanje tj. izglasavanje je U PETAK

----------


## ZAUZETA

gričanka, stigneš do petka hahahah

----------


## anamar

borzan se pita hoće li se nakon zakona o mpo ići korak dalje i zabraniti spiralu, jer se tom kontracepcijskom metodom događa pobačaj u slučaju začeća.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> ok je jedino sto sada imamo 6 puta besplatno pravo


Ovo nisam znala, gdje to pise?

----------


## ZAUZETA

a tko je danas na galeriji?

----------


## TinkiVinki

> da, u pravu je za spiralu jer ona fizički uništava zametak!!!"


??? Ti ovo vjeruješ???

----------


## bublica3

Ciao cure!!! dali znate tko će gostovat u emisiji otvoreno večeras??

----------


## ZAUZETA

pa morala bi se updatati, ali koliko pamtim to je mehanički kontraceptiv za razliku od pilula i sl, kaj ne?

----------


## sorciere

fon smolhauzen opet u akciji... ovaj put priča o pravima djeteta.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nela.

Da da 6 postupaka će ić na teret HZZO bez obzira na dob

----------


## Mukica

> ZAUZETA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da, u pravu je za spiralu jer ona fizički uništava zametak!!!"
> 
> 
> ??? Ti ovo vjeruješ???


ti ne vjerujes?
pa dobro - onda nam ti objasni na koji nacin djeluje spirala

----------


## TinkiVinki

> pa morala bi se updatati, ali koliko pamtim to je mehanički kontraceptiv za razliku od pilula i sl, kaj ne?


Ali ne dolazi do zametka  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ZAUZETA

a koji su to postupci osim zamrzavanja?

----------


## Jelena

Evo, sad nam je Golem otvorio oči! Nismo znali da smo ispred svih! Ne znaju još ni naši MPOovci

----------


## ZAUZETA

ćek, ček, pa oplodnja se dešava u jajovodu, ne?, a spirala se stavlja gdje?

----------


## Mukica

> Kako djeluje spirala?
> 
> Kontraceptivna zaštita spirala počiva na nekoliko mehanizama djelovanja:
> 
>     * smanjuje pokretljivost spermija i time sprečava oplodnju
>     * uzrokuje promjene u sluznici maternice i onemogućava implantaciju eventualno oplođene jajne stanice.
> 
> http://www.cybermed.hr/index.php/pbl...cni_sustav_ius

----------


## pčelica2009

Ja sam sve ovo onako nekako možeš slušati -ali ljuuudiii koja je ovaj Bagarić seljačina-ne mogu vjerovati.Pa kako takav glupson uopće može sjediti u Hrvatskom saboru i donositi odluke.Pa tko je njega izabrao :?  :?   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sorciere

> borzan se pita hoće li se nakon zakona o mpo ići korak dalje i zabraniti spiralu, jer se tom kontracepcijskom metodom događa pobačaj u slučaju začeća.


 :? 

http://www.cybermed.hr/index.php/pbl...cni_sustav_ius

----------


## ZAUZETA

ma Jelena, znaš da su naši teoretičari uvijek ispred svih jel papir sve podnosi. A praksa, tko pita za praksu

----------


## TinkiVinki

E i ovdje http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme/ginteme/03_iud.asp

----------


## Jelena

kod nas se trguje akreditacijama i međusobno ucjenjuju ustanove. kod nas akreditaija uglavnom znači novac u proračun i podmićivanje ljudi auditora.

----------


## egemama

> Ciao cure!!! dali znate tko će gostovat u emisiji otvoreno večeras??


nasa Gost01 snimljenom izjavom, dr Bauman u studiju

to je sve sto znam

----------


## sorciere

joj, ovaj zakon će uvesti RED...  :shock:

----------


## ZAUZETA

> * uzrokuje promjene u sluznici maternice i onemogućava implantaciju *eventualno oplođene jajne stanice.
> *

----------


## anamar

> Otvoreno
> 
> Što donosi prijedlog Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji?
> Hoće li brak biti preduvjet za nju?
> Koliko su dramatični podaci o porastu broja parova koji ne mogu imati djecu?
> 
>     * Voditelj:  Mislav Togonal
>     * Urednik:  Mislav Togonal


sastranice hrta, nema info o gostima u emisiji

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Da da 6 postupaka će ić na teret HZZO bez obzira na dob


Drago mi je to cuti.Hvala draga.

----------


## TinkiVinki

> nela. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da da 6 postupaka će ić na teret HZZO bez obzira na dob
> 
> 
> Drago mi je to cuti.Hvala draga.


Da, samo će se tih 6 zapravo svesti na prirodnjake i poluprirodnjake...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sorciere

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pobačaj je jedno, a onemogućavanje implantacije drugo... bar po meni.

----------


## ZAUZETA

gotovo, sutra u pola 10 same time same place

----------


## jadro

gotovo za danas

----------


## marta26

kaj sad? prekid, pa kad ce onda donijeti odluku? ajme, ja sutra putujem na more, nadam se da cu uspjet ulovit neki bezicni.

----------


## kandela

nazalost danas nisam stigla do sabora zbog posla....znate cure moje ja sam tek na pocetku, mi smo tek krenuli sa svim, al jezim se od ovih koji nam donose zakone....
..gdje je milinovic diplomirao ginekologiju i na koji nacin? kad nema pojma o struci, on je meni takav lik da mu ne bih dala da čuva dvije ovce nacrtane na papiru....

----------


## nela.

Odkud ti pak sad ti prirodnjaki i poluprirodnjaki pa valda kak je do sad išlo 3 tak bu od sad na isti način išlo 6.
Pazi kaj pišeš da nebi milinović to pročitao pa pomislio da si mu dala dobru ideju

----------


## ZAUZETA

ma dalo bi se o tome polemizirati ali tehnički gledano potencijal je postojao

----------


## Jelena

cure, hvala na društvu   :Kiss:  
žao mi je što smo tako zaostali narod, a onda nije ni šteta što imamo negativni natalitet

----------


## ZAUZETA

vezano za spiralu

----------


## ZAUZETA

bilo je žestoko na foruu, skoro kao u saboru, baš smo voajerski raspoložene hahahah

----------


## RuzicaSB

> RuzicaSB prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  nela. prvotno napisa
> ...


Znas kako se kaze Fata je Fata al dvaput je dvaput.  :Wink:  
Salim se, znam draga sto hoces reci, ne mislim da to moze kompenzirati stetu koju nam nanose ovim zakonom, no svejdeno drago mi je cuti da cemo ipak imati 6 besplatnih sto za mene osobno znaci jos 3 pokusaja preko HZZO-a.  :Kiss:  


Evo sjednica je gotova, nastavak sutra u 9 i 30, nisam razumjela hoce li opet biti na d.redu MPO ili nastavljaju s necim drugim.

----------


## anamar

koliko sam ja skužila borzan je htjela reći da kad se prijedlog zakona o mpo toliko brine za manipulacije zamrznutim oplođenim JS, kako već nisu zabranili spiralu kao kontraceptiv, jer se i tako uništavaju oplođene JS, odnosno onemogućava se začeće iako je došlo do oplodnje.

----------


## sorciere

anamar, nadam se da im nije stavila bubu u uho   :Laughing:  ...

----------


## ZAUZETA

anamar, i ja sam tako skužila

----------


## Aurora*

> Odkud ti pak sad ti prirodnjaki i poluprirodnjaki pa valda kak je do sad išlo 3 tak bu od sad na isti način išlo 6.


Jako se varas *nela.* ako tako mislis. Upravo i je problem novog zakona taj sto zbog njega vise nece biti MPO kakvu poznajemo danas.

----------


## ZAUZETA

dobro, a kaj dr.ovi komentiraji, jasno mi je da ovi na državnim jaslama šute, ali privatnici?

----------


## anamar

da, samo je rekla pobačaj, jer oni tako bolje "razumiju".

rasprava je gotova koliko sam skužila. sutra se nastavlja drugim dn. redom

----------


## aenea

Stvarno sam preko nekoliko puta pročitala prijedlog tog zakona i ostavljam mogućnost da griješim, ali stvarno NIGDJE nisam vidjela da se spominje tih 6 postupaka..Dakle, ako je tako..hm..imamo li razloga vjerovati ministru na riječ i misliti da je to ono što je dobro u cijelom ovom danebudemprosta? :/

----------


## nela.

> nela. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Odkud ti pak sad ti prirodnjaki i poluprirodnjaki pa valda kak je do sad išlo 3 tak bu od sad na isti način išlo 6.
> 
> 
> Jako se varas *nela.* ako tako mislis. Upravo i je problem novog zakona taj sto zbog njega vise nece biti MPO kakvu poznajemo danas.


Aha to znači obečanje ludom radovanje

----------


## Aurora*

6 postupaka pod danim uvjetima ne daje nikakav razlog za zadovoljstvo.

----------


## ksena28

cure moje mene je   :Embarassed:  
sram me je u kakvoj državi živimo i tko njome vlada.   :Sad:  

mm i ja smo naime bili gore, ali obzirom da ni on ni ja nemamo neke živce i ne trpimo nepravdu i nismo mogli gledati raspravu šutke (upozorena sam nekoliko puta) morali smo otići.

ukratko, moj je dojam: baš njih briga za zakon i za nas, sve je to na razini svi se plavi, mi crveni i to je kraj! nemaju pojma, ne žele shvatiti i kako thaia28 kaže pravi su brdjani!

hvala mami od PINO čini mi se što je bila gore! i hvala curama koje su smirenije i imaju više živaca od mene pa su to mogle slušati...   :Love:

----------


## TinkiVinki

> Odkud ti pak sad ti prirodnjaki i poluprirodnjaki pa valda kak je do sad išlo 3 tak bu od sad na isti način išlo 6.
> Pazi kaj pišeš da nebi milinović to pročitao pa pomislio da si mu dala dobru ideju


Nije to bezveze i nikome ne dajem ideje.
Odnosi se na to da će stimulirani postupci morati ići s minimalnom dozom lijekova (koja će navodno biti kontrolirana od famoznog povjerenstva za MPO), pa će žena umjesto u postupku sa 30 Gonala kada je dobila 5-6 stanica, primiti samo 10, pa kolko bude bude. Ak ne bude ni jedna "zabole ih uvo"! Pa tako 6x i eto ti, potrošili isto lijekova, a rezultata nigdje...

----------


## Pinky

jedino ne znam kad cemo svi stici na red za to povjerenstvo... eeeee di mi je pamet bila, mogla sam studirati pravo pa sad sama sebi u povjerenstvu objasnjavat sta me ceka, a mozda si cak ispod banka osigurati odobrenje   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

pricam ja bratu o povjerenstvu i kazem - pobogu zasto to? brat kaze: pa nema korumpcije bez povjerenstva   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## aenea

> 6 postupaka pod danim uvjetima ne daje nikakav razlog za zadovoljstvo.


Jasno da ne daje razloga za zadovoljstvo, ali im je to jedan od argumenata kojim potvrđuju da je ovaj zakon bolji od prošlog jer eto, sada nam daju 6 postupaka, a dosad je bilo moguće 3..*zna li itko gdje to stoji na papiru?* ja nisam nigdje vidjela i mislim da je to još jedan premaz očiju..

----------


## kekis

Cure, molim vas da date link bas na nacrt prijedloga zakona (ono sto je otislo u sabor) - nikako ne mogu naci... thanks!

----------


## nela.

Ma ja se ne veselim tim 6 besplatnim postupcima.
Više se veselim da ne ukinu zamrzavanje jer ja dobijam dosta stanica i šta mi onda to vrijedi kad nebi bilo zamrzavanja oplođenih stanica.samo muka i patnja kod punkcije.  :Love:

----------


## lara01

Broj postupaka, dobna granica žene, lijekovi koji su na listi ili ne, to su stvari koje riješava HZZO. To nije stvar zakona.
I tim podacima manipuliraju  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aenea

> Broj postupaka, dobna granica žene, lijekovi koji su na listi ili ne, to su stvari koje riješava HZZO. To nije stvar zakona.
> I tim podacima manipuliraju


e pa toga sam se i bojala..dakle, čak i ono što nam pokušavaju prezentirat (ok, ne nama, nego onima koji nisu dovoljno upućeni) kao ono što je bolje, mogu jednostavno ignorirati i napraviti kako im u tom trenu dođe. A svjesni smo da im nikako neće doći tako da bude povoljno za nas. Kojih se tiče. Bože, oprosti im, ne znaju što čine?  :Sad:

----------


## Sonja29

Na žalost nisam mogla gledati sjednicu pa idem sada pogledati ako bude u arhivu. A što se tiće pomoći tu sam i pokušat ću iz Bosne pomoći onoliko koliko mogu.

----------


## aenea

Zna li se je li izglasavanje u petak ujutro ili poslije podne?

----------


## ivarica

dobna granica zene odredjena je, tj nije odredjena clankom 6. zakona

ostaje na lijecniku da sudi

----------


## Ibili

Ministar Bajs danas posao otac.  :Smile:  
Hoće li možda ipak glasati protiov novog zakona :/ , obzirom kako se piše da je i on bio u postupku?

----------


## tinaka

> bublica3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ciao cure!!! dali znate tko će gostovat u emisiji otvoreno večeras??
> 
> 
> nasa Gost01 snimljenom izjavom, dr Bauman u studiju
> 
> to je sve sto znam


Ajme, siromak, znači opet su ga poslali pred kamere.  :Grin:

----------


## aenea

> Cure, molim vas da date link bas na nacrt prijedloga zakona (ono sto je otislo u sabor) - nikako ne mogu naci... thanks!


evo:
http://www.mzss.hr/hr/content/downlo...oplodnjiAZ.pdf

----------


## ivarica

> Zna li se je li izglasavanje u petak ujutro ili poslije podne?


izglasavanje je mislim obicno petkom u 13h

molim da ne saljete na rodin mail prijave, ja sam na bolovanju, po cijele dane s ivarom u bolnici i ne mogu ovo hendlati

znaci prijavljujte se u sabor individualno ili molim betu da preuzme ovo, nadam se da razumijete   :Love:

----------


## Mukica

> Cure, molim vas da date link bas na nacrt prijedloga zakona (ono sto je otislo u sabor) - nikako ne mogu naci... thanks!


http://www.sabor.hr/fgs.axd?id=14029

----------


## loki

Bio je sigurno, čestitam ponosnom tati Bajsu na IVF bebi.

----------


## fritulica1

Ja bih tako rado gledala Otvoreno veceras. Hoce li biti i na to neki link?   :Love:  

Znaci sutra nastavak. Ksena, ne bih ni ja mogla sutiti, dobro mi je dosao ovaj topik za komentiranje tijekom rasprave.   :Love:  

Najstravicnije od svega je da nam Milinovic i ekipa (replikasa tipa onog sto je trabunjao o Starom Zavjetu) vode drzavu i donose zakone (ne samo ovaj o MPO-u.) Kuda ide Hrvatska s takvim vodstvom?

----------


## ivarica

fritulice, nema sutra nastavka, to je to

----------


## fritulica1

ivarice, valjda nije nista ozbiljno! 
vibrrrrrrrrrrr za Ivara.   :Heart:

----------


## thaia28

sve ste vidjele, sve ste čule..
bilo je stvarno teško sjediti gore, nadljudskim sam se naporima morala sudržavati od bilo kakvih ispada (bilo verbalnih, bilo gađanjem rraznoraznim predmetima koji su mi bili nadohavt ruke)
nevjerovatna je indolentnost one male kolicine iz vladajuće stranke = predlagatelja zakona, nepoznavanje materije i ono što me zapravo najviše zabolilo - konstantan podsmjeh i "brdjansko" dobacivanje sa strane. Smetao me manjak njihovog poštovanja prema samoj tematici jer su poslali zastupnike iz svojih redova koji su očito morali davati replike i dobacivati sa strane, bez ikakva smisla i sadržajno potpuno isprazno. Smetala me prazna sabornica, zbuksan termin održavanja rasprave (dakle, kada nema više izravnog prijenosa na TV-u) u kasno popodne, čitanje novina i prčkanja po mpobitelu. Puno ih je tamo sjedilo samo zato da tamo budu. 
- Nije dan konkretan odgovor tko je sastavljao zakon, očito smatraju da što se to nas tiče
- nisu se gotovo uopće dotaknuli teme oplodnje samo tri stanice, po meni jako važne teme
- nisu se dotaknuli teme priziva savjesti doktora
- nisu se dotaknuli teme posebnog odobrenja povjerenstva prije svakog postupka

... svaka čast dr. Mirandu Mrsić, daleko najbolji govornik danas, zastupnicama SDP-a, dr. iz HNS-A (nisam ulovila kako se zove), Dragovanu (za njega iznimno emotivna tematika u koju je i osobno uključen)

bilo je danas i dosta muževa (čak 3!   :Smile:  ), mami od Pino koja je strpljivo sjedila i slušala sve do kraja   :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

pa kad se konacno izglasava taj fuckin' zakon?
(Nije me bilo cca. sat  i po vremena pa nisam pohvatala.)

----------


## ivarica

> pa kad se konacno izglasava taj fuckin' zakon?
> (Nije me bilo cca. sat  i po vremena pa nisam pohvatala.)


u petak

----------


## kandela

> Bio je sigurno, čestitam ponosnom tati Bajsu na IVF bebi.


taman pred izglasavanje zakona... bio u postupku sa nevjencanom suprugom   :Smile:   vjencali su se u 5 mjesecu....i

----------


## Mukica

pa dobro zasto on nije rekao koju

----------


## ivica_k

ako se zakon izglasa u petak, znači li da odmah stupa na snagu i počinje se primjenjivati odmah :/ 
kako ti ide?

----------


## ivarica

> ako se zakon izglasa u petak, znači li da odmah stupa na snagu i počinje se primjenjivati odmah :/ 
> kako ti ide?


Članak 57.
Ovaj Zakon stupa na snagu osmoga dana od dana objave u "Narodnim novinama",
osim članka 43. stavka 5. koji stupa na snagu danom pristupanja Republike Hrvatske
Europskoj uniji.

----------


## kekis

> kekis prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, molim vas da date link bas na nacrt prijedloga zakona (ono sto je otislo u sabor) - nikako ne mogu naci... thanks!
> 
> 
> http://www.sabor.hr/fgs.axd?id=14029


Hvala Mukica!

----------


## vlatkapeno

molim vas nemojte me krivo shvatit ali evo ja šaljem anđele da nam čuvaju našeg Baumija , vjerujem nije mu . Kao da sam znala danas zapalila sijećicu svetom Antunu da mi čuva mog velikog i malog Renata

----------


## aenea

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zna li se je li izglasavanje u petak ujutro ili poslije podne?
> 
> 
> izglasavanje je mislim obicno petkom u 13h
> 
> molim da ne saljete na rodin mail prijave, ja sam na bolovanju, po cijele dane s ivarom u bolnici i ne mogu ovo hendlati
> ...


Želim Ivaru brzo ozdravljenje  :Love:

----------


## martinaP

Dobro, meni nije nešto jasno. Ako inzistiraju da MPO nije dozvoljena izvanbračnim partnerima, kako misle da to neće pasti na Ustavnom sudu  :? Ili idu donijeti bilo kakav zakon, pa je loptica na Ustavnom sudu?

----------


## vlatkapeno

> molim vas nemojte me krivo shvatit ali evo ja šaljem anđele da nam čuvaju našeg Baumija , vjerujem nije mu lako. Kao da sam znala danas zapalila sijećicu svetom Antunu da mi čuva mog velikog i malog Renata

----------


## aenea

Pa ne bi bio prvi koji im je pao na Ustavnom sudu. Nije to njima nikakav big deal. Kaj ih briga, raspravljaju o tako ozbiljnim stvarima i na raspravi se cerekaju i ponašaju ko djeca. Neodgojena djeca.

----------


## pino

je l' se vi sjecate one zadnje sjednice u ex-Jugi, vise ni ne znam kako se zove, centralnog komiteta skj? Ja sam tada isla u 8. razred osnovne, a urezalo mi se u pamcenje jer sam vidla srpske predstavnike kako uopce nije vazno sta Slovenci pricaju o reformama, bilo je glasanje a oni su tako indolentno dizali ruke. 

Evo ova hdzovska bahatost i totalni manjak postovanja prema politickoj manjini me podsjeca najvise na miloseviceve pristase.

----------


## ivarica

aenea, hvala   :Smile:  

martinap, predlagatelj ce tek odluciti sto ce sa amandmanima, neke ce vjerojatno prihvatiti 
ne bi me zacudilo da prihvate onaj odbora za zdravstvo, o suglasnosti bracnog druga za donaciju spolnih stanica (dobro da mene u petrovoj 3 ne traze da mi mm potpise da mogu dat krv??) a mogli bi tada i prihvatiti ovaj amandman o bracnom statusu, unatoc tzv. misljenju katedre za obiteljsko pravo pravnoga fakulteta (meni je tzv jer ne mogu do njega, nisu nam ga poslali niti s pravnog faxa niti su nam ga poslali iz mzss iako smo ga trazili na uvid) i unatoc sramotnim izjavama ministra o drugu koji te oce ili nece zenit za 15 kuna

----------


## taca70

Ja sam potpuno psihicki slomljena nakon skoro 5 sati slusanja ove rasprave da su mi mozdane vijuge trenutno skroz zakrcene.Strasno me je smetala potpuna nesenzibilnost i omalovazavanje ovog problema od strane zastupnika Bagarica (sutra mu saljem mail) i beskrajna arogancija ministra zdravstva i Golema a svi trojica su lijecnici sto je tragedija ovog drustva.Ipak, bilo je dobro sto smo dosle, ne znam kako ce biti u petak ali ne pise nam se dobro.Sada jos cekam Otvoreno, valjda necu zaspati.  :Kiss:

----------


## aenea

I nije mi jasno kako je ministar tako dobro upućen u njihov život pa zna da ON NJU ne želi vjenčat, a ne da je možda obrnuto? Joj..tak sam ljuta da bi se u inat njemu sad baš išla rastat :shock: (da, da, nezrelo, znam   :Grin:  )

----------


## Jelena

evo počinje otvoreno na 1.
golem, bauman, adlešić, dragovan...

----------


## aenea

Čini mi se Adlešić nije baš više onako odrješita kako je bila..nadam se da nije izgubila kičmu.. :/

----------


## ivarica

za one koji ne mogu gledati htv

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=hrt-uzivo

treba instalirati real player

----------


## Jelena

mislim da su već umorni.

bauman kaže da kak se mogu čuvati jajne stanice i spermiji, tak mogu i embriji, a ne može se banka zatvoriti ako se hoće spriječiti pljačka

----------


## ksena28

bauman je pametan čovjek! ovaj pizdjek je baš grrrrrrrr  :Evil or Very Mad:  (golem)

----------


## Jelena

golem ne zna zašto hrvatski parovi idu u sloveniju u postupke. veli da možda zato što je tamo bolje zakonski regulirano. pa to neće niko popušiti, zaboga. čak ni petirka!

----------


## ina33

Golem je fakat opasan igrač. Bauman je vrlo OK.

----------


## Denny

Nevjerojatno kako čak i Maribor izvrče u svoju korist... idemo tamo jer ovdje još nemamo dobar zakon...
Evo i biskupi... jao nama.  :/

----------


## Jelena

valjda će se netko uloviti toga da očito golem nema pojma što misli struka, udruge i pacijenti.

----------


## ivarica

> valjda će se netko uloviti toga da očito golem nema pojma što misli struka, udruge i pacijenti.


ima on pojma ali dobro zonglira

----------


## kandela

> valjda će se netko uloviti toga da očito golem nema pojma što misli struka, udruge i pacijenti.


on zna samo kaj mu je pastir rekao....eto moj dr. je osao  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

eto veli ovaj iz biskupske da je pred 10 dana izašao članak da je odmrzavanje oocita usporedivo s odmrzavanjem zametaka po uspješnosti. pa nama vladaju pravi vidovnjaci. fakat imamo sreće!

----------


## pak

cure  :Naklon:   na prijenosu sjednice,danima čamim pred komp. nebi li gledala i danas kad radim popodne evo je.evo otvoreno uf kako ću sada spavati Golem je je stvarno opasan govornik.

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> valjda će se netko uloviti toga da očito golem nema pojma što misli struka, udruge i pacijenti.
> 
> 
> ima on pojma ali dobro zonglira


ma naravno da zna, fali mi :ironicni:

----------


## kandela

srela sam neki dan jednog starog svecenika i pita on mene jel imam djece...i ja kazem da nemam...i kaze on meni da uzmem godinu dana neplacenog dopusta i da cu sigurno ostat trudna   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jelena

biskupski gađa key words iz članaka.

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ne mogu vjerovati da kaže da ne znamo kada iamo ovulaciju

----------


## aenea

Uopće mi se ne sviđa ton cijele emisije. Uopće. :/

----------


## Denny

Falili su na inseminaciji pa umjesto bijelca dobili crnca i napustili ga ?????
Ma gdje nalazi ove argumente?????   :shock:  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mukica

pa jesu
ali takvi slucajevi se broje u promilima
a to ne navode

----------


## dorica

> srela sam neki dan jednog starog svecenika i pita on mene jel imam djece...i ja kazem da nemam...i kaze on meni da uzmem godinu dana neplacenog dopusta i da cu sigurno ostat trudna


a ja bih njemu rekla da li će me on hraniti tih godinu dana

----------


## Jelena

hvala bogu da se netko vraća na te tri stanice. to i mene najviše muči i znala sam da će vanbračne zajednice preuzeti medijski prostor, umjesto suštinskih problema. ovo s vanbračnim zajednicama su ljudska prava, ali ove tri stanice su meni katastrofa.

----------


## Denny

Od ovog Golema nitko ne može doći do riječi. Strašno je uporan...  :/  :shock:

----------


## Jelena

ja bih samo baumanu pustila da govori. ovaj golem laže čim zine.

----------


## ivarica

kako drzavni tajnik brine o karcinomu dojke kod zena koje idu u postupke, a ne brine o karcinomu dojke nedojilja (jer prijedlog nacionalnog programa za dojenje bas u njegovom ministarstvu ceka skoro pune dvije godine)

----------


## aenea

A dakle..evo sad Golem tvrdi da hormonska stimucija povećava rizik od raka dojke, ali da ne treba ponovo stimulirati?!?!

----------


## Jelena

koji agresivac!

----------


## kandela

> ja bih samo baumanu pustila da govori. ovaj golem laže čim zine.



dobio je on puno para za to a dobit ce jos vise ujutro na kavi dok ce se smijat svima nama skupa sa svojim pastirom

----------


## ina33

> kako drzavni tajnik brine o karcinomu dojke kod zena koje idu u postupke, a ne brine o karcinomu dojke nedojilja (jer prijedlog nacionalnog programa za dojenje bas u njegovom ministarstvu ceka skoro pune dvije godine)


Ovaj Golem je fakat opasan brjiač i puštaju ga puno. Ja sam u Eljugi pitala za rizik od karcionoma dojke i horm. stimulacije - rečeno mi je da ne postoji - zašto se to koriste antibebi osim za kontracpeciju i liječenje endometrioze i sličnih stanja, da mi je samo znati. Tako mu glatko ide, bemu misha što nitko nema cohones da mu se na isti način jače usprotivi. Što je to u Italiji pohrana zametka, koji se kao mora iskoristiti čim prije, ako ne zamrzavanje. Za zametak (zamrznuti tj. pohranjeni) je svejedno odmrzao se za dan ili 5 godina, Škvorcovi su to dobro rekli. Dobro je završio Bauman, ali nekako ovaj Golem ostavlja jak dojam.

----------


## aenea

Golem je čovjek zločestih očiju..

----------


## ksena28

:Laughing:  gdje mi živimo............................ strašno!

----------


## kandela

njozbiljnije cu porazgovarati sa MM da odemo negdje potraziti bolji zivot od ovog u ovoj drzavi....

----------


## ivarica

> ali nekako ovaj Golem ostavlja jak dojam.


zato sam se ja veselila milinovicu danas u saboru  :/ 
zabavan coek
a i sjajan izvor za jinglove, rekli bi sigurno na stojedinici

----------


## ivarica

> Što je to u Italiji pohrana zametka, koji se kao mora iskoristiti čim prije, ako ne zamrzavanje. Za zametak (zamrznuti tj. pohranjeni) je svejedno odmrzao se za dan ili 5 godina.


zene, tek sad preslusavam sjednicu sabora jer sam danas slusala samo pocetak

jel spominju negdje bas ovo gore citirano
ucinilo mi se da sam cula milinovica gdje kaze da cei kod nas biti moguce zamrznuti zametak ako se zena razboli ili dodje do hiperstimulacije
kako ako je zakonom zabranjeno?

ako je tako, cudi me da golem to nije spominjao na sjednicama odbora gdje je bas o ovom bilo rijeci
to je ocito novi moment

----------


## Jelena

a onaj biskupski intelektualac-činjenica znalac, što kaže da nisu druge udruge roditelja pitane. pa zar se u toj njegovoj udruzi bave pomaganjem neplodnim parovima.

golem kao da iskreno vjeruje da je to super s odmrzavanjem js i sav je izbezumljen kako mu nitko ne vjeruje. koji glumac!

----------


## Jelena

ivarica, ja sam to samo kod golem primijetila da šapće o tom čuvanju zametaka u slučaju hiperstimulacije. još u onoj emisiji s gost1 je to spominjao, mislim.

----------


## Jelena

ovi u dnevniku hrt-a stalno ponavljaju te donirane stanice. nadam se daće mi oprostiti cure kojima je poterbna stanica, ali trenutno mi se čini boljim da to nije ni spominjano kao problem jer je sad sve kao "misunderstood" i namjerno se krivo predstavlja javnosti.

----------


## ivarica

moram preslusati onda ponovo milinovica pa se javim malo kasnije

----------


## Robert

> njozbiljnije cu porazgovarati sa MM da odemo negdje potraziti bolji zivot od ovog u ovoj drzavi....


Pet godina koliko sam na ovom forumu nisam čuo tako opasan i realan komentar.

Inače kako če to prebroditi moja Vanessa kada naraste u tako slabo umnoj i zaostaloj zemlji nebi znao ni reč a kamoli pomislit.
Mogu samo zamislit komentare dijecu u školi !!!!
Danas smo ja i žena zakleli da više nečemo u crkvu a meni malo fali da je približim nebu.

Ono ja i moja žena moramo ispasti ubice da bi crkva slavila a hrvatska išla u Europu.

Ma koja Europa za nas je Bangladeš.
Šta je najgore sa nikim nemožeš niti porazgovarat o tome-iako radim u bolnici ja i žena.

Žena skoro umrla zbog Izvan materične trudnoče(u biti več je i svijetlost vidila) a mi smo sada ubice.

I da ne zaboravim još jedno Hvala dr. Luchingeru na njegovom trudu a i njegovom timu.
Pozdrav

----------


## Deja2

Znaju zakaj su poslali Golema.Ježim se od takvih glasnih, agresivnih i ne empatičnih ljudi. I najgore od svega da će on noćas vjerojatno mirno spavati.  :Crying or Very sad:  
Na žalost, za ljude koji nisu u problemu, takva ekipa ostavlja dojam veeelike brige za zdravlje žena- te žene će imati pravo više od tri puta na postupke, te zamislite te jadne žene koje su u većem riziku za karcinom, te cijepljenje protiv HPV-a (fenomenalno zamućivanje očiju puku :shock: ).
I na žalost, ono o čemu su većinom raspravljali, neophodnost braka za MPO, donacija (ono sa zabunom prilikom inseminacije još jedno perfidno zamućivanje prave tematike)- S..t happens, ali kao što je i napisano, tko radi, sigurno može pogriješiti, ali u kojem postotku. Znala sam da će se na to fokusirati.
 Žalosno je da se  pri tome voditelji slabo ponašaju kao pravi moderatori (a to nije vezano samo uz ovu emisiju) i zapravo čovjek koji ima argumente, a nije agresivan ne može doći do riječi.

----------


## taca70

Ministar je u Saboru danas nesto nabacio oko zamrzavanja u iznimnim slucajevima a cini mi se da je Golem bio nepripremljen za to.Kako god, ja mislim da je jako vazno da struka jace digne svoj glas, jer drugacije je kada svoje misljenje o Zakonu kaze lijecnik reproduktivac a nase misljenje se ne prihvaca jako ozbiljno.I Milinovic se danas pohvalio Simunicevom podrskom iako je to izvukao iz konteksta njegovog dopisa, sreca da su i oporbenjaci imali taj dopis.

----------


## čokolada

Samo kao promatrač pratim ove rasprave. 
Gledala sam Otvoreno i moram reći da sam od "struke" (dr. B.) očekivala puno više. Pa sam Dragovan je sa stručne, medicinske strane bio puno precizniji, a o uvjerljivosti da ne govorim! Zbog čega Dragovan mora demantirati Golemove razloge za smanjenje broja postupaka u HR (HZZO itd.) pored liječnika u studiju?
Golem ih je svih progutao za večeru  :/ .

----------


## karla 1980

Ma bilo bi puno bolje da je Dijana Čuljak vodila Otvoreno, ona je odlučna i jasna i zna voditi (a i žena je), a ovaj Togonal ko sveta vodica a i čini mi se da se nije baš previše pripremio za emisiju.

----------


## Deja2

> Golem ih je svih progutao za večeru  :/ .


Divlji istjeraše pitome.

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Što je to u Italiji pohrana zametka, koji se kao mora iskoristiti čim prije, ako ne zamrzavanje. Za zametak (zamrznuti tj. pohranjeni) je svejedno odmrzao se za dan ili 5 godina.
> 
> 
> zene, tek sad preslusavam sjednicu sabora jer sam danas slusala samo pocetak
> 
> jel spominju negdje bas ovo gore citirano
> ...


To je neko rješenje, valjda, vuk sit i koza cijela, ali time cijela stvar, po meni, ide u sivilo - ima li ili nema zamrzavanja, kad i sl., kriteriji ostaju proizvoljni, što znači bolesna itd, što je to čim prije. ali, , ali bolje je i to, nego da se ne smije nikada i gotovo. 
Žao mi je što je opet sve ostalo na tome da se kao j. stanice mogu rutinski zamrzavat (a u Mariboru mi je rečeno da je to sporadično i nikako preporučljivo i neće nikad bit uspješno kao odmrzavanje embrija i odmrzavanje sperme jer su js najveće stanice u tijelu i u tome je problem), plus i što je ostala ljaga na liječnicima koji, kao, namjerno hiperstimuliraju, kao da je jajnik samoposluga pa se može naručiti, 3 jajne stanice, molim, ne 10, nikako 20. Hiperstimulaciju čak i u MB-u koji put ne mogu izbjeći kod žene s PCOS-om, to je dijagnoza koja to nosi sa sobom i to je njeg glavni izazov - dobiti manje js, jer je tih puno često i nekvalitetnu. 
Žao mi je što Bauman nije na kraju stigao reći rekao da se jajne stanice rutinski ne zamrzavaju i nikako se to ne može usporediti sa zamrzavanjem embrija po uspješnosti. Puno je tu postotaka za nepućenu javnost, ali najvažniji je ovaj - IVF uspijeva u Hrv. at best oko 30% (ovisi to o labu, a najviše lovi koja je dostupna bolnici za dobre medije, dostatan broj stručnjaka i sl.), znači sad će uspješnost jednog postupka bit 15% po transferu, to je katastrofa, recimo, u Pragu je, mislim 40% po transferu. 
I što nije jasno rečeno da nisu parovi otišli u Mariboru zbog nevjerovanja našim liječnicima, naši liječnici su mahom super, žene ne odlaze od njih i prije baš zato jer su super. Odlaze zato jer se liste čekanja bildaju i zbog ovoga što je sad postupaka kao prije samo u Petrovoj. Zato nema niti stručnjaka i zato je Maribor jači - zato jer je za IVF tehnologiju potrebno da država izdvoji više novaca da bi bio smislen, kao i za sve visokotehnološke usluge u zdravstvu! A ovo pravo na više postpuaka će još više nabildati i ovako komatozne liste čekanja! I zato je zadnje trebalo biti da je novi zakon doslovno ukidanje svega i to je njegova prava percepcija, a nije dobar niti u jednom segmentu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da na žalost nije baš ispalo bajno ovaj Golem se raspričao a dr. Baumann nikako da dođe do riječi a imao je još što za reći primjerice vezano za tal. zakon nije dovršio misao što se to na Ustavnom sudu izmjenilo.
Joj baš sam ljuta što je ovako ispalo

----------


## ina33

> Golem ih je svih progutao za večeru  :/ .


Potpisujem! I hvala Bogu da se Dragovan to sjetio reći jer je glavni razlog odlaska u Mariboru to što HZZO ne fundira postupke i što se bildaju liste čekanja, ne neko nepovjerenje u liječnike, a možda je B. mislio da neće bit uvjerljivo da MPO liječnik brani "svoje" i držao se onako profesionalno emotivno neutralno. Liječnička poruka pacijentima je, pretpostavljam, vi morate ovo gurat. Većina MPO liječnika u RH bavi se i drugim stvarima, nitko nije samo u MPO-u, osim dva liječnika s VV-a.

----------


## ina33

Golem je dobar u PR-u, to mu je, pretpostavljam, i u opsiu poslova i zato je na toj dužnosti. I koma je to što je ostalo nejasno jel' na kraju donešen amandman ili ne i na što se odnosi tri itd.

----------


## Jelena

Deja, ja mislim da je voditelj namjerno mlakonja ulizivač vlasti, inače ne bi radio ovakve emisije na hrt-u. Ja gotovo da i ne gledam televiziju inače, tako da ne znam ništa o njegovim (ne)sposobnostima. Al definitivno je voditelj dao namjerno Golemu toliko prostora.

Robert, ja se ne čudim takvoj izjavi. Mene samo smrzlići u Mb spriječavaju da se počnem prijavljivati na natječaje vani. Ipak, sam već jučer skinula par natječaja u bookmarkse. A nemam nikakvu namjeru koristiti usluge MPO-a u hr, neovisno o ovom zakonu. Ni ova kriza nije neki moment za traženje posla.

Kad me depra ulovi u prvoj polovici ciklusa, ta je prava  :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

> Ministar je u Saboru danas nesto nabacio oko zamrzavanja u iznimnim slucajevima a cini mi se da je Golem bio nepripremljen za to.


hvala ti taca, spasila si me preslusavanja
dakle, spremaju se neki amandmani u tom smislu

a ne cudi me da je golema to zateklo, jer ga je neki dan na sjednici odbora za r.s. zastupnica romana jerkovic bas to pitala, za takve situacije, sto ce se u tim slucajevima dogoditi s embrijima, trazila ga je da kaze da ce ti embriji onda morati "umrijeti"
i rekao je

cudi me da se u raspravi niti danas niti veceras nije iskoristio argument da se u nas jajne stanice - ne zamrzavaju.
bar sam ja tako razumjela profesora simunica
to se kod nas ne radi, a ukupno je u svijetu na taj nacin, od smrznutih j.s. rodjeno SAMO 650 DJECE.

oni nama nude kao alternativnu nesto sto u hrvatskoj ne postoji kao mogucnost
samo u europi je rodjeno 3.000.000 djece iz postupaka mpo
a u cijelom svijetu je njih 650 rodjeno oplodnjom odmrznute jajne stanice
koji su to omjeri?
gdje je tu mogucnost?

zao mi je sto je ona pravnica na karmenino o ustavnom sudu zabrijala da mi mislimo (samo) na pitanje bracnog statusa

ovaj zakon ne pruza zenama realnu mogucnost za zacece
zato je talijanski pao na ustavnom sudu

----------


## Mali Mimi

A i onaj komentar Golemov kako smo si samo tako rekući krivi zbog neplodnosti jer odgađamo roditeljstvo mu ne stoji, jer ja imam 30 god a već 4 god. pokušavamo i imamo dijagnozu i ja i suprug koja nema veze s godinama, a koliko nas je još takvih, s godinama se smanjuje plodnost to je točno ali ima puno 40-godišnjakina koje ostanu prirodno trudne a koliko je nas mlađih koji ne možemo, a zašto?

----------


## ina33

> ovaj zakon ne pruza zenama realnu mogucnost za zacece
> zato je talijanski pao na ustavnom sudu


Upravo to, s tim da bih ja to preforumulirala u parovima, jer se ne tiče neplodnost samo žene, koji put uopće nije žena neplodna, nego para, u ogromnom broju slučajeva. Ovakvi su nekakvi ugrubo omjeri, ako se dobro sjećam - 30% žena, 30% mušukarac, 30% oboje ili idioaptska - točno ima u Rodinoj brošuri. Ne radi se samo o ženama, uopće! Radi se o budućim wannabe roditeljima, najčešće oba spola.

Strana kontra zakona je ostala mlaka, trebali su više napadat, ali nisu toliko, ovi koji su branili su bili, u stvari, odlični, moram to reći - bili su uvjerljivi. Ne bi me začudilo da su imali press brief i potporu neke press agencije, ako ništa, Golem ima utakmica u nogama, to se tako vidi - dobar je u tome. Najjednostavnije bi bilo možda ovi argumenti - ponavljat do besvijesti nema realne šanse za trudnoću - to bi bilo kaubojski, a la ministar, samo s PR licem ovog Golema.

----------


## ina33

> A i onaj komentar Golemov kako smo si samo tako rekući krivi zbog neplodnosti jer odgađamo roditeljstvo mu ne stoji, jer ja imam 30 god a već 4 god. pokušavamo i imamo dijagnozu i ja i suprug koja nema veze s godinama, a koliko nas je još takvih, s godinama se smanjuje plodnost to je točno ali ima puno 40-godišnjakina koje ostanu prirodno trudne a koliko je nas mlađih koji ne možemo, a zašto?


Na žalost, mislim da se iza toga krije stvarno konzervativno uvjerenje da je ženi mjesto doma za pregačom i u brizi oko djece. Mislim da je on mislio na to da je žena najplodnija u ranim 20-tima i tko nam je kriv sada kada se želimo školovati i raditi, da je cijena toga - neplodnost.

----------


## ina33

Mislim da je Karmen u tome na dobrome tragu, u jednostavnosti komunikacije i svođenju na ključne argumente - radi se o paru iz susjedstva, vašim prijateljima, vašem bratu ili sestri, koji neće imati realnu i smislenu šansu da se uključe u MPO u Hrvatskoj koji će postati vrlo malo smislen, tj. imat će smisla samo za one koji neće moći isfinancirati liječenje vani, dobro je to Bauman predstavio u smislu troškova smislenog MPO postupka, onoga kojeg smo dosad imali.

----------


## Jelena

ina, "Najjednostavnije bi bilo možda ovi argumenti - ponavljat do besvijesti nema realne šanse za trudnoću - to bi bilo kaubojski, a la ministar, samo s PR licem ovog Golema."
Mislim da ti je ovo super. Ljudi će lako razumjeti ovaj argument. Ne treba ih opterećivati s te tri stanice i zamrzavanjem, kao što sam ja do sada mislila. Tek kad netko pita, objasniti. Što jednostavnije, isto kao što Golem veli da ćemo odmrznuti stanice i oploditi ih.

----------


## ina33

> ina, "Najjednostavnije bi bilo možda ovi argumenti - ponavljat do besvijesti nema realne šanse za trudnoću - to bi bilo kaubojski, a la ministar, samo s PR licem ovog Golema."
> Mislim da ti je ovo super. Ljudi će lako razumjeti ovaj argument. Ne treba ih opterećivati s te tri stanice i zamrzavanjem, kao što sam ja do sada mislila. Tek kad netko pita, objasniti. Što jednostavnije, isto kao što Golem veli da ćemo odmrznuti stanice i oploditi ih.


Da, to zahtijeva jednim dijelom i politikanstvo, jer se znanstvenik ili medicinar ili ja, recimo, odmah zapetljam u postotke, ali wrong - treba taj argument vrtit u više varijanti, uvjerljivim tonom.

----------


## ina33

> Zato nema niti stručnjaka i zato je Maribor jači - zato jer je za IVF tehnologiju potrebno da država izdvoji više novaca da bi bio smislen, kao i za sve visokotehnološke usluge u zdravstvu!


Htjedoh reći da je zato sad Maribor jači, nego što je prije bila Petrova. Puno ljudi me to pita, koji su izvan ovoga - kako to da je Maribor, ipak manji grad, jači u tome od Zagreba. Eto kako.

----------


## gričanka

> gričanka, stigneš do petka hahahah


  :Laughing:   imam više vremena za stići na glasanje nego naši sabornici za konstruktivnu i produktivnu raspravu i ocjenu Zakona o tako važnoj i osjetljivoj temi. Danas sam imala dan D na Wu (razrada daljnje strategije kroz razgovor s doc-om) pa praćenje cirkusa u Saboru, pa me sad još ovo Otvoreno dotuklo. Ovako važnu stvar su sprešali u par dana govorne prezentacije i sve na brzinu i u kratkim crtama. Jezivo me smeta kada netko direktno postavi pitanje pa mu se : a)ne odgovori-bahato i omalovažavajuće  ili b) ako je odgovor laž-bezobrazno, nekulturno i još mnoštvo ružnih epiteta. Pitanja o imenima stručnjaka, broju3, gdje to piše za 6 postupaka, kresanje novca za postupke,... nisu dobila odgovor jer nije ni važno odgovoriti, "zakon ionako mora proći pa šta ćemo sad polemizirat". Ova emisija Otvoreno mi trebala promijeniti naziv u Zatvoreno jer su svaki segment rasprave zagrebli i puno toga ostavili nedorečenim. Preveliki fokus je na statusu partnerske zajednice (meni barem-imam 9 god.staža vanbračne), a zamrzavanje i doniranje se u javnosti prezentira s iskrivljenim tezama. Jooooooooj   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Zaista neznam kako ću noćas zaspati
P.S. A kad skužim da se netko ne kuži u tematiku onoga o čemu komentira
pop....m!!!!! Koji primitivci nam kroje Zakon i na koji način.... zaista me je strah toga! Namjetno nisam spomenula osobu number 1 u cijeloj priči jer nije dostojan moje gorčine i nesanice  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## L2M

Od svih silnih rasprava još uvijek se stjeće dojam da MPO rješava samo neplodnost žena. Nitko ne spominje činjenicu da se postotak neplodnosti žena i muškaraca skoro pa izjednačio, a u oba slučaja se se korisiti MPO. 

Definitivno je dr. Bauman zakazao. Trebao je Hodžiću iz HBK, za onaj biser "da žene još uvijek ne znaju kad im je vrhunac plodnosti", reći da na žalost žene koje se muče sa neplodnošću znaju jako dobro kad ovuliraju, za razliku od onih žena kojima se djeca "događaju".  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Spomenuli su 1 slučaj gdje su ljudi odbacili dijete druge rase jer je došlo do greške kod heterogene inseminacije, a prešućuju da nijedno dijete u našim domovima za nezbrinutu djecu nije začeto MPO.

Što se tiče heterogenih inseminacija, još uvijek se rijetki kod nas odlučuju na taj oblik MPO. Mislim da ih je u "biološkim obiteljima" puno više nego to ljudi žele priznati. Trebalo bi predložiti obavezno testiranje na očinstvo za svu djecu, pa nek se vidi ko tu koga je*e.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ina33

Ne bih rekla da je dr. Bauman zakazao, baš je OK obrazložio koliko postupak košta, zašto je potrebno ispunktirati 10 js, on se držao korektno kao stručnjak i osoba koja nije emotivno u to uključena kao što smo mi - pacijenti. 

Ali, stvarno je nakaradno, koliko god mi se to pitnaje čini najrješivijim, mislim - formalizirat vezu radi MPO-a, da će trebat vjenčani list za MPO, to je suludo - da ti za neko liječenje, uz uputnice i zravstvene iskaznice još nešto treba. Dobro je rekla Pusićka - di će to stati, još malo pa će ginekolozi, kao u onoj seriji u duhanskoj industriji, držat ženama moralne propovjedi ako im ispisuju recept za antibebi, a one nisu u braku - jer ako ženi trebaju antibebi, a nije vjenčana, što to znači za budućnost eventualno začetog djeteta... to su stvarno gluposti da je uopće bitno jesu li ljudi u braku ili ne, u Mariboru se potpisuje suglanost dvoje odraslih ljudi da pristaju da im se stanice oplode i to je to.

----------


## Gost 1

> Najjednostavnije bi bilo možda ovi argumenti - ponavljat do besvijesti nema realne šanse za trudnoću


kome ponavljati? Sve što se kaže režu kako se sjete.

----------


## vlatkapeno

Jutro ! 

   Ja još nisam u stanju debatirati jućerašnje otvoreno , nisam popila kavicu 
ali sam jako ponosna na Baumija bio je fenomenalan , jedino mi je žao što nije imao dovoljno vremena za reći sve što je naumio , skaakli su mu u usta da se tako izrazim .
Jako sam ljuta samo na jednu stvar a to je da u emisiju nisu uključili i nas pacijente, zašto nije nitko od nas išao u emisiju i branio naša prava .
Svi su se izjasnili , politika , religija , medicina  di smo mi pacijenti kojih se
 to direktno tiče koji kroz sve to prolazimo . 
Kao što je rečeno osnovat će se povjerenstvo koje će dati svoj sud tko može ili ne na MPO to pozdravljam jer ima toliko toga što moramo sagledati kada nekoga upućujemo u MPO . 
Nije dovoljno samo uvid u medicinsku dokumentaciju trebalo bi vidjeti kako par funkcionira zajedno i dali su se spremni boriti zajedničkim snagama sa tako složenim procesom kao što je MPO . 
Da je postojao tim o kojem se sada priča  moja borba za toliko željeno zlato bila bi daleko lakša i manje stresna , kao što znate ja sam sve to prošla sama, na žalost nisam imala nekog bliskog uz sebe , a suprug i otac mog sina nije bio niti najmanja podrška .
Ja sam već duže vrijeme razmišljala i predlagala Dr. B da se oformi tim za psihološku potporu parovima u postupcima MPO-a koji če biti sastavljen slično kao što je to bilo rečeno jučer na otvorenom jedino moj prijedlog je da u timu budi ukljućeni i pacijenti kakao bi tim bolje funkcionirao . Kao što lijećnici iamju konziljarni sastanak ma poćetku svog radnog dana i diskutiraju što će i kako raditi tako bi trebao postojati tim za MPO sastavljen od lijećnika strućnjaka za MPO , genetičara , psihologa i samih pacijenata koji će zajedničkim snagama pridonijeti zdravoj trodnoći i rađanju zdravog toliko željenog djeteta. 
Sad sam nakon svega ovog još više spremna izaći u javnost sa svojom prićom da se vidi i druga starna jer mnogi misle da MPO donosi smao sretne završetke .

----------


## pak

evo   :Coffee:   za buđenje, super je ovo sa timom za psiholosku potporu ali kao i sve vezano za ovaj zakon meni tu ne miriše na dobro ovako sam si ja to zamislila: prvo će slat ljude na bezbroj pretraga,zahvata potrebnih i nepotrbnih,gubiti vrijeme,onda će taj tim voditi svoju obradu negdje pred postupak kad mi pacijenti budemo fizički i psihički iscrpljeni od čekanja i tapkanja u mjestu pa kad im dođeme onako pred nervnim slomom i počnu obradu ocjinit će da nismo spremni još da postanemo roditelji pa još malo odugovlačenja što če dovesti da poludimo do kraja ili jednostavno odustanemo  što je zapravo cilj ovog zakona što manje postupka,možda sam ja malo zabrijala na crnjaka  tim bi bio super i svakom bi dobrodošao jer svi imamo uspone i padove dok prolazimo kroz to razdoblje uz stručnu pomoć bi bilo lakše,i još nešto tu se po meni otvara velika mogučnost korupcije u smislu plati pa možeš dalje jer nažalost toga ima kod nas koliko god hočeš.

----------


## draga

Jutro cure.

Ja tek sad pomalo dolazim sebi od jucerasnjeg sjedenja u Saboru.
Mora se priznati da i samo sjedenje (sto vecina zastupnika i prakticira) umara covjeka.

Nazalost moram reci da je nas dojam na galeriji bio tipa "uzalud vam trud sviraci".. Vecinu nije briga za zakon ni ljude koje on dira ( sto se dobro vidjelo po broju prisutnih zastupnika)..
A one koje je briga ili ne mogu nista jel su u manjini(SDP-HNS) ili samo znaju pljuvati, dobacivati, smijuriti se i biti degutantno bezobrazni(HDZ jucer u Saboru).

Nevezano za nas zakon zakljucak mog prvog iskustva sa Saborom - vise reda i postovanja ima u vrticu!

----------


## BHany

Igrom slučajnih okolnosti, baš jučer, od svih dana, nisam mogla biti pri netu/tv-u...došla sam kući na kraj otvorenog - dovoljno da bi vidjela kraj...predominantnog golema čiji je završni komentar ostao najupečatljivijim, koji je opasan i pr nabildan i koji je u stanju izreći notorne neistine i ne dozvoliti ikome da mu kontrira - istinom. On je zbog toga na tom mjestu na kojme jest. Za kraj je ostala zvoniti njegova "istina". I, po mom mišljenju, potpuno neadekvatna reportaža o demografskoj slici nakon tako vruće teme. I zaključak da je zakon u osnovi dobar samo mu treba malo kozmetike... Nažalost, čini mi se loše iskorištena, moderirana i pripremljena, a udarna/popularna emisija i termin. 

I nažalost, to je tako...i zato sam samo duboko, duboko tužna.

Vidjet će se dakle u petak što su nam točno dosudili, ali bojim se da je to samo daljnja kozmetika i "zavaravanje protivnika" u smislu...damo vam - a zapravo ne damo samo što to nećemo nikome reći, a vas koji razumijete ionako nitko niti pita, niti sluša. 

U svakom slučaju, gledajmo kao na prvu rundu...sad smo tu gdje jesmo, ali zakoni se mijenjaju...posebice ako je pritisak dovoljno velik - gledajte poljoprivrednike, ugostitelje i pušački zakon - ne znam koji će vremenski period trebati, možda će se trebati čekati da se promijeni vladajući omjeri snaga - ali ne smije se stati kad se zakon donese - za neke će od nas možda te promjene doći prekasno, ali obzirom da živimo gdje živimo trebamo nastaviti za one koji će doći ... i za našu djecu koju imamo ili ćemo imati - da oni jednom ne prolaze ovo. Ovo ne pišem iz euforije, niti da vas ohrabrim, niti da vas učinim manje jadnima...ovo pišem od svog vlastitog jada - želeći vjerovati da će silni koji bez imalo grižnje savjesti kroje tuđe živote, biti stavljeni tamo gdje im je mjesto - na kraju...to će se, vjerujem, dogoditi prije, ako i mi damo svoj doprinos. 

Dakle konsolidirati se i krenuti dalje. Ne opet ući u kolotečinu i nezadovoljstvo, već paralelno sa vrtnjom svojih postupaka sudjelovati u zajedničkom presingu. Ali sad sam već na krivoj temi...

I hvala curama (i dečkima) koji su bili blizu i u mogućnosti  biti gore jučer i koje će biti u petak...to je još pritisak koji se može učiniti u ovom trenutku.

----------


## Jelena

Dobro jutro cure!

evo uz upaljeni radio101 pijem jutarnju kavicu, voditelji kao i uvijek ujutro ćaskaju i kaže jedan (onaj iz Zadruge, što često lupeta) da se djelomično slaže s tim da otac treba negdje na neki način reći da će se brinuti o tom djetetu i onda skupa zaključuju "ali to nije njegovo dijete". Radio 101 nam je definitivno kao institucija naklonjen. Očito ni njihovim ljudima nije jasno da se u najvećem broju slučajeva MPO radi o našem genetskom materijalu. Brzo su se nekak povukli i rekli da nisu pratili problematiku i da neće komentirati nešto što ne poznaju. Imala sam osjećaj da im netko maše iza stakla da prestanu baljezgati.
Probala sam nazvati da im šapnem da lupaju gluposti, nitko se nije javio.
To je naprosto genijalna ideja s donacijama stanica. Neće ih biti, a uspješno zbunjuje narod.

Ustvari sam htjela napisati sljedeće. Naime, koliko nas bi bilo spremno žustro se boriti protiv Državnog tajnika iz vlastitog ministarstva? Ministarstva koje odobrava krucijalne stvari u vezi moje institucije i mog radnog mjesta. Meni je konkretno nadležno ministarstvo otvorilo radno mjesto. Mislim da dr. Bauman nije mogao ravnopravno raspravljati s Golemom ni iz tog razloga (ako zanemarim lošeg moderatora).

Gost1   :Love:  to rezanje u novinarstvu je zbilja   :Mad:  Ali ti si naš idol  :Naklon:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## seni

cure, drzite se!   :Love:  

 i jedno pitenje: da li je zamislivo napuniti jelacic plac, kao sto je to bilo zbog radija 101? postoji li ta kriticna masa?

----------


## draga

MIslim da je to nemoguce....nazalost... :/

----------


## Biene

_Vlatkapeno:
Kao što je rečeno osnovat će se povjerenstvo koje će dati svoj sud tko može ili ne na MPO to pozdravljam jer ima toliko toga što moramo sagledati kada nekoga upućujemo u MPO ._ 

Ja bih se složila da definitivno treba postojati mogućnost za psihološku pomoć parovima koji prolaze MPO, ali tko ima pravo reći meni i MM da nemožemo ići na MPO i pokušati imati dijete?
Joj, da ne povlačim paralelu sa obiteljima koji imaju djecu prirodnim putem, ne prolaze povjerenstvo, a na žalost kakva je situacija u nekim obiteljima?
Ostalo je Pak dobro razradila pa ju potpisujem.

----------


## fritulica1

> i jedno pitenje: da li je zamislivo napuniti jelacic plac, kao sto je to bilo zbog radija 101? postoji li ta kriticna masa?


Pa kad bi se dobro (medijski) organizirale, ja mislim da bi i bilo moguce. Samo sto sada, dok je sezona godisnjih, nema teorije da prosvjed uspije. 

Bas su sve isplanirali da im ide na ruku.   :Sad:

----------


## seni

pa postoji i jesen.
a svaki se zakon moze i srusiti.

----------


## fritulica1

> a svaki se zakon moze i srusiti.


Imas pravo. Ne predajemo se stogod sutra izglasali.   :Kiss:

----------


## thaia28

Cijela je ova emisija unaprijed iscenirana, od pomno izabranih gostiju do traljavog voditelja; znamo svi kakvi skandali tresu HRT i u kojoj struji pliva njihovo vodtsvo. 

Ovaj je zakon već donesen, baš kako je i SPDov prijedlog u studenom 2008. bio odbijen i prije njegovog čitanja. To je način na koji funckionira naš zakonodavni sustav, to je ono što Dragovan naziva političkom voljom





> U svakom slučaju, gledajmo kao na prvu rundu...sad smo tu gdje jesmo, ali zakoni se mijenjaju...posebice ako je pritisak dovoljno velik - gledajte poljoprivrednike, ugostitelje i pušački zakon - ne znam koji će vremenski period trebati, možda će se trebati čekati da se promijeni vladajući omjeri snaga - ali ne smije se stati kad se zakon donese - za neke će od nas možda te promjene doći prekasno, ali obzirom da živimo gdje živimo trebamo nastaviti za one koji će doći ... i za našu djecu koju imamo ili ćemo imati - da oni jednom ne prolaze ovo. 
> Dakle konsolidirati se i krenuti dalje. Ne opet ući u kolotečinu i nezadovoljstvo, već paralelno sa vrtnjom svojih postupaka sudjelovati u zajedničkom presingu.


BHany, u potpunosti se slažem s tobom, ovo je samo prva runda. Ne smijemo stati.

----------


## L2M

OK, malo sam bila pregruba kad sam rekla da je dr. B zakazao (sinoć u Otvorenom), ali ljuti me činjenica  da su najglasniji oni koji ne poznaju tematiku i kojima MPO ne treba.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pčelica2009

Mislim da se sutra može dogoditi da ne bude kvoruma za glasanje i baš je Lesar potvrdio moje sumnje kada je rekao(i još jedna sdp zastupnica): Zašto otvoreno ne kažete ljudima da ne želite financirati mpo u Hrvatskoj.I naravno da ne odlazimo u mb zbog nezadovoljstva liječnika-ja prva ne idem zbog toga.Ja sam i nadalje užasnuta zbog Bagarića i najradije bi ga tužila za uvredu časti jer je rekao da je  trebalo raditi prije da se spriječi neplodnost,"trebalo se razmišljati o seksualnim navikama".Pa šta on misli-da smo se bavile prostitucijom pa ovo zaradile.A to što nas je Černobil zatrovao i u ratu Bog zna što  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ksena28

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i jedno pitenje: da li je zamislivo napuniti jelacic plac, kao sto je to bilo zbog radija 101? postoji li ta kriticna masa?
> 
> 
> Pa kad bi se dobro (medijski) organizirale, ja mislim da bi i bilo moguce. (


mislim da je takvo što nemoguće. ne možemo skupiti ni dovoljan broj ljudi za odlazak u sabor, a kamoli koju tisućicu...

sjećam se jedne jučerašnje Milinovićeve izjave u Saboru, kad mu netko iz oporbe dobacuje da je neplodnost po Svj. zdravstvenoj organizaciji bolest, a on im odgovara: ALI NIJE U AUSTRIJI!

zakon, sve je izglednije, prolazi, država se više ne može zvati sekularnom i možemo mi pričati što hoćemo! mene toliko depresija hvata da je to strašno i nažalost nemam ništa konstruktivno za napisati. akcija odlaska gore sutra stoji, nakon izglasavanja bi mi trebale dati izjave novinarima.

----------


## ksena28

da pčelica me sjetila, a golemova izjava da treba neplodnost riješiti prevencijom: npr pita se on zamišljeno zašto mladi sve kasnije stupaju u brak? pa najbolje da mi odmah kad se dijete rodi nju/njega obećamo i oko 12-13 lijepo pripremimo miraz i ajd sad idi, djecu pravi   :Rolling Eyes:  hvala im na demokraciji!

----------


## Jelena

> cure, drzite se!   
> 
>  i jedno pitenje: da li je zamislivo napuniti jelacic plac, kao sto je to bilo zbog radija 101? postoji li ta kriticna masa?


Ima već topic o tome jesmo li spremni na prosvijed? sudjelovala sam u _N_ prosvjeda koje su organizirali "Pravo na grad" i Zelena akcija, dala sam podršku svojim prisustvom gay prideu, pa i na onom prosvjedu za odvajanje crkve od države, bila na radionici o tome kako se u gradu odnosi prema NGO-ima. Ne vjerujem da kod nas postoji ta kritična masa. Uz iznimku pride-a, uvijek se radi o istim ljudima koje viđam koji brinu o našem društvu, koji se bore za ljudska prava, sekularnu državu i protiv korupcije i samovolje vlasti. Milinović je potpuno u pravu kad kaže da je zakon konzervativan i da je u skladu s razmišljanjima većine. U slučaju radija 101 većina je bila za radio i isto kao što gay zajednice nemaju šanse kod nas, nemamo niti mi, jer nas crkva ne odobrava. Kad bi se slučajno crkva oglasila u našu korist, odmah bi se promijenio zakon. Nama podmeću da smo se amoralno ponašale i da sve imamo donirane stanice, a gayevima da što oni hoće pa mogu živjeti skupa, sve imaju, iako nemaju čak niti mogućnost nasljeđivanja u slučaju smrti jednog od "supružnika", niti dobivanja kredita kao par... ništa.
Mi _promiskuitetni ološ_ društva naprosto nemamo šanse ovdje

----------


## vlatkapeno

Draga biene ja sam mislila da bi trebalo povjerenstvo odlučiti tko će ići na MPO  jer od kada se intenzivno bavim ovom problematikom i svakodnevno se susrećem sa parovima /vjenćanim i ne vjenćanim/  nailazim na to da ima onih koji su okorjeli pušaći , alkoholićari svjesni su da alkohol i pušenje šteti plodnosti i smanjuje šanse za normalnu trudnoću i smanjuje šanse za MPO postupak , zdravu trudnoću i zdravo dijete. Trebalo bi malo više potrošiti novca i vremena na edukaciju parova o MPO-u što je to zapravo koji su preduviejti za pozitivan ishod takvog postupka . Žalosno da se nitko niti u saboru a niti jućer u otvorenom nije sjetio reći kakao pušenje onemogućava normalno začeće . 
Imala sam jednu prijateljicu koja je strastvena pušačica i išla je u isto vrijeme na postupke kada i ja . Ona i njezin suprug su oboje zdravi pa nisu u tri pokušaja ostavrili trudnoću znaš zašto jer su oboje okorjeli pušaći , iako im je rećeno od strane liječnika da bi trebali prestati pušiti barem 6mjeseci prije postupka oni su se oglušili na to i rekli mu da tko je on da im govori što da rade sa svojim tijelima .
Poanta svega ovog je da sam ogorčena time što se kao preduvjet za MPO stavlja braćni status , ok neka se to uvrsti ali bitnije je zabraniti plaćene postupke pušaćima , alkoholićarima ovisnicima o opjnim  drogama jer oni su rizićna skupina .  
Naša predivna država nema novaca na bacanje da bi finacirala neodgovorno roditeljstvo . Sory ako sam gruba ali fakat sam bijesna .
Još nešto ne slažem se sa time da brak bude preduvjet za MPO jer če se sklapati brakovi samo da bi se ostvarila trudnoća iz MPO-a a poslije kad treba brinuti o djetetu žena ostaje sama .
Pogledaj samo moj primjer sve će ti biti jasno .

----------


## taca70

Opacicka je rekla da joj je zao sto nije vise udruga podrzalo neizglasavanje ovog zakona i da su ostale samo Roda i Beta, te da su male sanse da dobijemo na Ustavnom sudu jer tamo sjede njihovi ljudi.Znaci, jedina nada je promjena vladajuce strukture i iskreno se nadam da ce do toga doci.

----------


## ksena28

jeste vidjele ovo:




> KAŽE TETA IZ SABORA DA PREDSJEDNIK L. BEBIĆ (novi predsjednik) NE DOPUŠTA POSJETE GALERIJI ZA VRIJEME IZGLASAVANJA!!!!!!!!!! SMETA IM I DEKONCENTRIRA IH!!!!!     
> 
> ma nek idu..............................

----------


## ivarica

meni je to ocekivano, pogotovo zato jer znamo kako izgleda glasanje, ide vise zakona, ko na traci, i nema rasprava tada


javnost moze na tv vidjeti imena svih zastupnika i da li su glasali za i protiv na velikom displeju koji se vrti u saboru

iako, vec sad mozemo skoro pa nacrtat ko ce za sto glasat
a nije zato jer ih tako dobro poznajemo

----------


## ivarica

ovo je trebalo ici na topik za prijave na sjednicu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vlatkapeno

cure ja krećem u akciju šaljem svoju priću u tisak , pokušat ću doći do nekog iz hrt-a i javno iznjeti svoju priću da se vidi i ona druga strana MPO-a a to ej da niej uvijek sretan završetak isto tako želim dati do znanja da mi se ne sviđa to da se nas samohrane roditelje diskriminira na taj naćin da nam se uskraćuje ponovo roditeljstvo samo zato jer nismo u braku .   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
AKO BRANIMO MPO LJUDIMA KOJI NISU U BRAKU ONDA ZABRANIMO IZVANTJELESNU OPLODNJU HOMOSEKSULACIMA A U OVO ZAKONU KOJI BI TREBAO STUPITI NA SNAGU ONI NISU NITI UVRŠTENI . 
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Maxime

Vlatkapenno, lakse malo! Tko smo mi da sudimo - pogotovo mi koji smo vec imali tu neizmjernu srecu da smo postali roditelji zahvaljujuci MPO ...

Vezano za povjerenstvo koje bi trebalo odlucivati kome ce biti dozvoljeno da ide na MPO, pa to je jedna u nizu idiotskih prijedloga i krsi pravila elementarne ljudske slobode - to bi zapravo bilo zastrasjujuce! 

Struka to jest ljecnici koji se aktivno bave MPOom su oni koji su jedini u mogucnosti procjeniti kada i dali par moze ici na MPO. Poznajuci funkcioniranje nase pravne drzave u MPO povjerenstvu bi bila politicka orijentirana osoba, katolicki svecenik i neka osoba koja je eventualna zavrsila medicinu ali koja se nije nuzne specijalizirala ili se aktivno bavi strukom.

Tko 'skenira' parove koji nemaju problema s neplodnoscu, medju njima se svasta nadje (od alkoholicara do socijalnih slucaja koji imaju i po 10. djece a nisu u stanju skrbiti o njima, zlostavljaca - tko je njima dao dozvolu' da postanu roditelji!? Pa nemozemo prihvatiti da ranjivoj skupini i velikom postotku populacije koja se bore neplodnoscu bude jos teze kreirajuci jos jednu prepreku prema roditeljstvu u obliku 'MPO povjerenstva'   :Crying or Very sad:  

Meni ovaj cijeli cirkus od drzave tjera strah u kosti i nisam sigurna dali uopce zelim da moja carobna mrvica ovdje odrasta ...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Joj toliko sam bila jučer uzrujana da nisam do 3 ujutro mogla zaspati.
I ja mislim da su želeći odbiti homoseksualce išli na to da zabrane nevjenčanim parovima jer vjerojatno nemaju načina kako bi otkrili koja je žena u homo. zajednici  a tko samohrana majka :? 
A i ovo povjerenstvo koje će prosuditi da li smo mi sposobni za MPO, pa mogu svakom od nas reći kako nismo sposobni za roditeljstvo zbog ovog ili onog ako zažele :?

----------


## pak

*vlatkapeno* pretpostavljam da misliš na moj post biene se samo složila.i ja se slažem s tobom da bi povjerenstvo trebalo odlučivati prije nego se kreče s mpo ali do sada nitko nije rekao kako će to funkcionirati a ono što sam ja iznijela su moje najgore slutnje i nadam se da griješim,mi smo išli privatno psihologu kad je bilo najteže i puno nam je značilo,ali do sada zakon radi protiv svih nas pa ne vidim po čemu bi ova stavka bila iznimka

----------


## Jelena

> AKO BRANIMO MPO LJUDIMA KOJI NISU U BRAKU ONDA ZABRANIMO IZVANTJELESNU OPLODNJU HOMOSEKSULACIMA A U OVO ZAKONU KOJI BI TREBAO STUPITI NA SNAGU ONI NISU NITI UVRŠTENI .


 :?  :?  :? 
misliš na homseksualce koji su u hetero-braku? misliš da bi u upitniku trebalo stajati jeste li slučajno jedan od nesretnih homoseksualaca u hetero-braku? inače nemaš brige kad se ne mogu vjenčati.

vlatka peno, zašto misliš da bi netko trebao biti nama blakonaklon, ako ti osuđuješ tako lako ljude? ili sam ja nešto krivo skužila? u tom slučaju se ispričavam.

----------


## Jelena

> Joj toliko sam bila jučer uzrujana da nisam do 3 ujutro mogla zaspati.
> I ja mislim da su želeći odbiti homoseksualce išli na to da zabrane nevjenčanim parovima jer vjerojatno nemaju načina kako bi otkrili koja je žena u homo. zajednici  a tko samohrana majka :? 
> A i ovo povjerenstvo koje će prosuditi da li smo mi sposobni za MPO, pa mogu svakom od nas reći kako nismo sposobni za roditeljstvo zbog ovog ili onog ako zažele :?


ubacila sam očito OT. oprostite! ali mi je žao da smo i mi MPO-ovke očito netolerantna konzervativna zajednica kad su drugi u pitanju. ne znam zašto netko misli da je djetetu bolje s jednom nego s dvije mame, a seksualni život mojih roditelja me oprostite ni najmanje ne interesira. naprotiv! samo je naša zajednica ta koja misli da je lošije za dijete da ima dvije mame.

----------


## Superman

> Kao što je rečeno osnovat će se povjerenstvo koje će dati svoj sud tko može ili ne na MPO


Na kojoj razini? Pojedine ustanove u kojoj se radi MPO? Bojim se da će to, kao što je već netko napisao, tek otvoriti mogućnosti za korupciju...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pirica

Golem je uvijek jako uvjerljiv. ali mene zanima ako če spriječiti zamrzavanje radi mogučih manipulacija kako će spriječiti manipulaciju s js i spermijma :?  drugo šta me jučer jako zasmetalo voditelj je u uvodnoj riječi rekao _"Dijeca rođena umjetnom oplodnjom imat će pravo nakon 18. godine saznati tko im je otac."_, ova rečenica je ne dorečena i onaj ko se ne kuži u MPO (npr. moja mama) može pomislilt da MM nije otac moga /našega dijeteta  :Mad:

----------


## pčelica2009

Da jako je doro za psihičko zdravlje djeteta kad ga pitaju ostala djeca:Kako ti se zove tata-A on kaže:Stjepan,a mama?-a on kaže:Ivan.
baš zgodno-inače sam završila pedagoški fakultet i jako dobro znam o čemu sam ovdje napisala.Tko misli da sam konzervativna,dapače-mislim samo na djecu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mali Mimi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Joj toliko sam bila jučer uzrujana da nisam do 3 ujutro mogla zaspati.
> I ja mislim da su želeći odbiti homoseksualce išli na to da zabrane nevjenčanim parovima jer vjerojatno nemaju načina kako bi otkrili koja je žena u homo. zajednici  a tko samohrana majka :? 
> A i ovo povjerenstvo koje će prosuditi da li smo mi sposobni za MPO, pa mogu svakom od nas reći kako nismo sposobni za roditeljstvo zbog ovog ili onog ako zažele :?
> 
> 
> ubacila sam očito OT. oprostite! ali mi je žao da smo i mi MPO-ovke očito netolerantna konzervativna zajednica kad su drugi u pitanju. ne znam zašto netko misli da je djetetu bolje s jednom nego s dvije mame, a seksualni život mojih roditelja me oprostite ni najmanje ne interesira. naprotiv! samo je naša zajednica ta koja misli da je lošije za dijete da ima dvije mame.


Jelena nemam ništa osobno protiv homoseksualnih zajednica nego pokušavam shvatiti zašto su zakonodavci htjeli odbiti nevjenčane parove, jer smo nažalost još uvijek konzervativna država i ovako su to onemogućili i jednima i drugima, a vjerojatno im je u intersu bilo odbiti samo homoseksualne z.

----------


## pčelica2009

ovo je bio osvrt na Jelenin post

----------


## ksena28

ok, dosta napetosti! 

čula sam se s Krešimirom Macanom. Kasno je za neke akcije, al veli da moramo stupiti u kontakt sa SDP-ovim zastupnicama Sobol, Antičević Marinović i Lugarić -----> imam sve broje, javite mi se na pp, nemrem ja sve zvat.

Uglavnom, njegov  savjet je odmah početi pripremati Ustavnu tužbu! Ja pravnik nisam i nemam s tim veze. Ko to može?

----------


## lisa84

> Da jako je doro za psihičko zdravlje djeteta kad ga pitaju ostala djeca:Kako ti se zove tata-A on kaže:Stjepan,a mama?-a on kaže:Ivan.
> baš zgodno-inače sam završila pedagoški fakultet i jako dobro znam o čemu sam ovdje napisala.Tko misli da sam konzervativna,dapače-mislim samo na djecu.


Preko MPO-e ne bi mogli imat 2 tate, jedino 2 mame (da nema dijela o bračnom statusu).
Jer surogat majčinstvo je zabranjeno.

----------


## pak

i da se ispravim ne slažem se da bi povjerenstvo trebalo odlučivati nego da je psihološka pomoč potrebna i da bi trebala voditi parove kroz postupak ali ako več povjerenstvo bude odlučivalo voljela bi ih vidjeti na djelu i u drugim djelovima rodditeljstva npr. kad alkoholočarke,narkomanke rađaju pa neka onda i tada odluče kako ih spriječiti da to ne ponove(podvežu jajnike ili sl.)dok se u najboljem slučaju ne rehabilitiraju umjesto što ih uredno otpuštaju s bebama,nažalost svi mi imamo primjere takvih slučajeva oko sebe u kojima djeca u najboljem slučaju završe u domu,dok večina takoreči živi na ulici.sad sam malo otišla OT ali frustrira me pomisao da nemam slobodu izbora i da ovisim o volji nekog povjerenstva u kojem će sjediti ljudi koji nisu dovoljno stručni za ovu problematiku ili rade po nekom obrazcu što manje postupaka,direktiva s vrha

----------


## Mukica

> ok, dosta napetosti! 
> 
> čula sam se s Krešimirom Macanom. Kasno je za neke akcije, al veli da moramo stupiti u kontakt sa SDP-ovim zastupnicama Sobol, Antičević Marinović i Lugarić -----> imam sve broje, javite mi se na pp, nemrem ja sve zvat.
> 
> Uglavnom, njegov  savjet je odmah početi pripremati Ustavnu tužbu! Ja pravnik nisam i nemam s tim veze. Ko to može?


ja sam sad zvala gost1 tj. Karmen jer nije bas pri forumu i ona kaze da vam napisem ovako:

1. nadamo se da zakon nece biti donesen
2. radimo na Ustavnoj tuzbi u slcaju da ipak bude donesen
3. osigurali smo i strucne konzultante
4. sve je pod kontrolom  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

> 4. sve je pod kontrolom


super!   :Smile:  evo i Lugarić Marija iz SDP poručuje Ustavna odmah! ako Rodama treba bilo kakav help (meni ionako treba posao   :Grin:  ) kome da se javim?

----------


## Mukica

> ok, dosta napetosti! 
> 
> čula sam se s Krešimirom Macanom. Kasno je za neke akcije, al veli da moramo stupiti u kontakt sa SDP-ovim zastupnicama Sobol, Antičević Marinović i Lugarić -----> imam sve broje, javite mi se na pp, nemrem ja sve zvat.
> 
> Uglavnom, njegov  savjet je odmah početi pripremati Ustavnu tužbu! Ja pravnik nisam i nemam s tim veze. Ko to može?


ja sam sad zvala gost1 tj. Karmen jer nije bas pri forumu i ona kaze da vam napisem ovako:

1. nadamo se da zakon nece biti donesen
2. radimo na Ustavnoj tuzbi u slcaju da ipak bude donesen
3. osigurali smo i strucne konzultante
4. sve je pod kontrolom  :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

sorry za dupli post

----------


## ksena28

ajmo zamisliti sutra glasanje: svi iz ADZ-eja ZA, HSS ZA, mislim da su i manjinci ZA (jedino ne znam za SDSS, onaj je jučer pričao o pravu izbora). HSLS i jedan glas HSU PROTIV, SDP PROTIV. HDSSB - :? brijem da oni neće ni doći sutra! ajte žene ja ne znam više

----------


## lisa84

Što nam donosi Novi zakon? 
- Izvanbračni parovi morat će se vjenčati, a na pitanje "Ulazite li u brak svojevoljno i bez ičije prisile?" odgovorit će jednostavno: "Ne, Milinović nas je prisilio."  
- Majke će moć bit samohrane, jedino ako spermu pokupe na ulici ili to postanu nakon mučnog razvoda.
- *Stimulacija totalno gubi smisao*, jer je opasno vratiti 3 zametka (ako se kojim čudom dobiju), a od preosalih JS koje se smrznu, ionako neće biti ništa (šanse da se oplode su 1%)
2-3 jajne stanice mogu se dobiti i uz Klomifen (u prirodnjacima)
- Kod nas neće biti moguće smrzavanje embrija - ni u iznimnim situacijama!!!
Golem je jasno rekao: "Ne, to je u Italiji postignuto nakon Ustavnog suda - kod nas to ovim Zakonom nije regulirano." Kao da je za nas bolje što nije regulirano i trebali bi bit sretni!  :shock:

----------


## lisa84

Povjerenstvo koje bi parovi trebali proć prije postupka NIJE psihološka pomoć, nego samo još jedna prepreka na kojoj bi mogli nekome uskratiti postupak - u slučaju da su napravili neki "propust" u Zakonu.

----------


## ksena28

upravo u saboru raspravljaju o civilnim društvima. ne kužim, oni ne žele civilno društvo, već bogobojazno i nazadno stanovništvo  :/ ah, potrošene riječi

----------


## aenea

> Što nam donosi Novi zakon? 
> - Izvanbračni parovi morat će se vjenčati, a na pitanje "Ulazite li u brak svojevoljno i bez ičije prisile?" odgovorit će jednostavno: "Ne, Milinović nas je prisilio."


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## lisa84

> - *Stimulacija totalno gubi smisao*, jer je opasno vratiti 3 zametka (ako se kojim čudom dobiju)...


Ali s obzirom da oni jako brinu *o zdravlju žene*, ipak će vratit 3 zametka, jer se zametak ne smije "ubit".
Ako 3. zametak umre kasnije, zajedno s majkom i 2 zametka koji su mogli postati djeca - to je viša sila!

----------


## lisa84

> ja sam sad zvala gost1 tj. Karmen jer nije bas pri forumu i ona kaze da vam napisem ovako:
> 
> 1. nadamo se da zakon nece biti donesen
> 2. radimo na Ustavnoj tuzbi u slcaju da ipak bude donesen
> 3. osigurali smo i strucne konzultante
> 4. sve je pod kontrolom


  :Kiss:  

Kad sam jučer vidjela oporbu i njihov uzaludan trud... Očito je da se borimo protiv vjetrenjača!

Al treba se borit! Ko se zadnji smije, najslađe se smije!

----------


## ina33

> Vlatkapenno, lakse malo! Tko smo mi da sudimo - pogotovo mi koji smo vec imali tu neizmjernu srecu da smo postali roditelji zahvaljujuci MPO ...
> 
> Vezano za povjerenstvo koje bi trebalo odlucivati kome ce biti dozvoljeno da ide na MPO, pa to je jedna u nizu idiotskih prijedloga i krsi pravila elementarne ljudske slobode - to bi zapravo bilo zastrasjujuce! 
> 
> Struka to jest ljecnici koji se aktivno bave MPOom su oni koji su jedini u mogucnosti procjeniti kada i dali par moze ici na MPO. Poznajuci funkcioniranje nase pravne drzave u MPO povjerenstvu bi bila politicka orijentirana osoba, katolicki svecenik i neka osoba koja je eventualna zavrsila medicinu ali koja se nije nuzne specijalizirala ili se aktivno bavi strukom.
> 
> Tko 'skenira' parove koji nemaju problema s neplodnoscu, medju njima se svasta nadje (od alkoholicara do socijalnih slucaja koji imaju i po 10. djece a nisu u stanju skrbiti o njima, zlostavljaca - tko je njima dao dozvolu' da postanu roditelji!? Pa nemozemo prihvatiti da ranjivoj skupini i velikom postotku populacije koja se bore neplodnoscu bude jos teze kreirajuci jos jednu prepreku prema roditeljstvu u obliku 'MPO povjerenstva'   
> 
> Meni ovaj cijeli cirkus od drzave tjera strah u kosti i nisam sigurna dali uopce zelim da moja carobna mrvica ovdje odrasta ...


Potpisujem, ovo je baš ono Hemingwayevo ne pitaj se kome zvono zvoni - tebi zvoni! Bilo da imaš veze s MPO-om ili ne!

Hvala, *Mukice*, na infaću da je sve pod kontrolom   :Love:  .

----------


## thaia28

ksena HDSSB je rekao da podržavaju zakon i to me iskreno iznenadilo 

stvarno me Mukice tvoj post umirio   :Love:

----------


## Aurora*

> Kad sam jučer vidjela oporbu i njihov uzaludan trud... Očito je da se borimo protiv vjetrenjača!


Da, ovo sto kazes je uzasno frustrirajuce. Moje misljenje je da se oporba jucer zaista iskazala, da su se odlicno pripremili i upoznali s problematikom za razliku od onih drugih. Na zalost sasvim je ocito da im je sav taj trud bio uzaludan u smislu da nista nije doprlo do suprotne strane i da to nista nece promjeniti na stvari. 

Zato predlazem da sada svim zastupnicima koji su se vise nego zalozili protiv ovog zakona posaljemo svoje e-mailove zahvale, kao sto smo to ucinili nedavno apelirajuci na njih da ucine sve sto je u njihovoj moci.

Mogu samo misliti koliko su tek oni frustrirani svojim radom u Saboru u kojem ne postoji ni minimum postivanja ili bilo kakvog uvazavanje. 

Uvjerena sam da bi im nase rijeci podrske, odnosno zahvale u takvoj situaciji puno znacile. Ja cu im svoj e-mail poslati jos danas.

----------


## aenea

> Zato predlazem da sada svim zastupnicima koji su se vise nego zalozili protiv ovog zakona posaljemo svoje e-mailove zahvale, kao sto smo to ucinili nedavno apelirajuci na njih da ucine sve sto je u njihovoj moci.


Divna ideja i svakako ću učiniti! Uvijek smo spremni kritizirati, bilo bi lijepo i da pohvalimo  :Love:

----------


## kata.klik

čitam vas od jučer popodne i u većini stvari se slažem sa vama, ali zar je najveći problem ovog zakona to što na postupak MPO neće ljudi koji nisu u braku, pa koji je to postotak nas? (taj dio sigurno neće proći) ono što je bitno zabrana zamrzavanja embrija, i famozne tri JS su po meni puno veći problem koji se tiče svih nas....
smeta me konstatacija da bi parovi koji idu u postupak MPO morali proći povjerenstvo...KO IMA PRAVO ODLUČIVATI O TOME JESMO LI MI SPOSOBNI BITI RODITELJI ILI NE...zar to isto moraju prolaziti i parovi koji mogu dobiti djeti bez pomoći....pa koliko se brakova završi razvodom...najbolje bi bilo prije svakog seksa otići na povjerenstvo i pitati jel se smijemo mi seksati jesmo dovoljno zreli i sposobni za to....ALO LJUDI...

Psihološka pomoć svakako da, ako mislite da nemožete hendlati samostalno sve osjećaje i prolaziti kroz cijeli mukotrpan postupak sami svakako treba neko ko će vas pripremiti i suočiti sa činjenicama....

----------


## nina1

> Do mene stigla informacija - jucer mi reako moj MPO dr. (navodno vrlo pouzdana jer dolazi iz samog MZSS) da je zakon sastavljao sam drzavni tajnik Golem... i da je on ta struka "koja je konzultirana"



a koju je on specijalizaciju završio? čega je on dr . ? ortopedije ? (oprostite ortopedi)......  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## andream

Ja sam danas opet odgledala jučerašnji prijenos iako ne znam što mi je to trebalo - samo sam se uzrujala. Ministar sam sebi uskače u usta, prvo govori da Slov ima 4 a onda 3 postupka besplatno, ni jedno ni drugo nije istina. A onaj postotak od 60% s odmrzavanjem jajnih stanica?! Bit će da čovjek voli gledati SF filmove. Bisere poput "onaj tko nije spreman za brak nije ni za dijete" - neću niti komentirati. Dobro je rekao jedan čitatelj, lik za Matanićeve filmove... Jako sam ljuta   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nela.

Sad sam baš vidjela u 24h ukinut će zabranu pušenja,0,0 promila su vratili na 0,5,trgovine opet rade nedjeljom.
znači svi ti su dobili ono što su htjeli samo naš glasse ne sluša.
Ma   :Evil or Very Mad:   ko ris

----------


## mačkulina

meni je takav prijedlog zakona kao pravniku jadan i prejadan  :Sad: 

sramota za moju struku, sramota za 21 stoljeće, sramota za Hrvatsku... pre pre pre strašno  :Sad: 

Prvi put priznajem da me je sram što sam pravnik jer ovakav prijedlog zakona je izašao iz pravne struke vođen željama i pozdravima vladajućih u Saboru.

Znakovito je da svi ti koji se zalažu za takvu strahotu u Saboru, HDZ-u imaju obitelji sa 1, 2 i više djece i nikako se ne mogu oteti dojmu da je sav ovaj Apel sve molbe, petcije samo će ostati na apelu jer nažalost sve mi se ovo čini da sit ne vjeruje gladnom.

Sram ih bilo... našli štedjeti za proračun i provoditi antirecesijske mjere na toliko osjetljivim stvarima, na kojima brakovi pucaju, na kojima se tuge gomilaju.

Gade mi se

----------


## gričanka

> G-đa.Opačić i gosp.Dragovan su nam posvetili svoje vrijeme i malo pojasnili cijelu situaciju, uglavnom neizvjesno je kada ce biti rasprava ali je sigurno da prijedlog prolazi.To je politicka odluka i nas glas se ne slusa,samo sto je upitno je li dobar trenutak za HDZ da donesu sada ovakav zakon..


Ne volim širiti pesimizam, ali iz ovog posta nastalog prije jučerašnjeg cirkusa u Sabornici i emisije Otvoreno se može zaključiti ishod naše borbe. Potvrdu napisanog nalazim i u kratkim i nazovimo usputnim podacima koje je dr B iznio u jučerašnjoj emisiji a odnose se na financijsku stranu priče. Moje mišljenje je kako zbog sveopće krize i rezanja proračuna vlada vidi veliku mogućnost uštede baš na MPOu, zapravo se ta štednja uslijed financijskih ograničenja već provodi ( tome u prilog ide podatak da HZZO refundira sredstva za 1500 postupaka a toliko ih ima samo u Petrovoj; gdje su W, SD, ostali?- kao i podatak o cijeni koštanja postupka) a Zakon im treba kao pokriće za novonastale restrikcije i štednju. U periodu prilagodbe nakon prihvaćanja novog Zakona će se uštediti mnogo love, jer prvo će se o njemu voditi polemike, pa predlagati amandmani, pa brbljati o njima, pa odbacivati ili prihvaćati isti, pa i za Ustavnu tužbu treba vremena, a vrijeme je novac! I meni se čini da je MPO-u u Hrvata odzvonilo (kako je to već Ina33 napisala), ali se još uvijek grčevito nadam da će se dogoditi nešto nepredvidivo (recimo poput ostavke našeg hrabrice) što će promijeniti ishod glasovanja i da Z neće proći. Eto ipak mali tračak optimizma za kraj moje analize  :Wink:

----------


## pčelica2009

pa naravno da je financijska pozadina u pitanju-ja sam to rekla više puta.A zakon prolazi kao1+1(na žalost ali tako je).Zašto nisu prenosili javno na tv raspravu-jesu o obiteljskom zakonu ,jer se svi manje više slažu,a ovo su znali da će biti konverzacijskog sukoba pa nisu.A i termin za "Otvoreno"-22.50,radni dan.Svi radni ljudi čili i vedri u to vrijeme.

----------


## taca70

Mene brine i sto se jucer nitko nije pobunio protiv clanka kojim se omogucava pozivanje lijecnika na priziv savjesti, iako realno nije bilo moguce sve raspraviti u tako kratkom vremenu.Pitam se da li je nekom lijecniku koji je po vlastitom izboru Jehovin svjedok dozvoljen priziv savjesti ako je pacijentu potrebna transfuzija ili transplantacija.Nedavno se javila jedna cura na forumu zdravlje i zivot da joj je ginekolog odbio dati recept za ab pilule jer se protivi spolnom odnosu prije braka.Dokle to uopce moze ici?  :Sad:

----------


## Pinky

> Jutro ! 
> 
> 
> Kao što je rečeno osnovat će se povjerenstvo koje će dati svoj sud tko može ili ne na MPO to pozdravljam jer ima toliko toga što moramo sagledati kada nekoga upućujemo u MPO . 
> Nije dovoljno samo uvid u medicinsku dokumentaciju trebalo bi vidjeti kako par funkcionira zajedno i dali su se spremni boriti zajedničkim snagama sa tako složenim procesom kao što je MPO . 
> Da je postojao tim o kojem se sada priča  moja borba za toliko željeno zlato bila bi daleko lakša i manje stresna , kao što znate ja sam sve to prošla sama, na žalost nisam imala nekog bliskog uz sebe , a suprug i otac mog sina nije bio niti najmanja podrška .
> Ja sam već duže vrijeme razmišljala i predlagala Dr. B da se oformi tim za psihološku potporu parovima u postupcima MPO-a koji če biti sastavljen slično kao što je to bilo rečeno jučer na otvorenom jedino moj prijedlog je da u timu budi ukljućeni i pacijenti kakao bi tim bolje funkcionirao . Kao što lijećnici iamju konziljarni sastanak ma poćetku svog radnog dana i diskutiraju što će i kako raditi tako bi trebao postojati tim za MPO sastavljen od lijećnika strućnjaka za MPO , genetičara , psihologa i samih pacijenata koji će zajedničkim snagama pridonijeti zdravoj trodnoći i rađanju zdravog toliko željenog djeteta. 
> Sad sam nakon svega ovog još više spremna izaći u javnost sa svojom prićom da se vidi i druga starna jer mnogi misle da MPO donosi smao sretne završetke .


vlatka, jedno je tim za psiholosku pomoc a drugo je POVJERENSTVO koje ce ODLUCITI jesam li ja sposobna biti mamom. to mi je *NAJUVREDLJIVIJA* stavka novog zakona. sve bih prozvakala, ali povjerenstvo i nezamrzavanje jednostavno ne mogu. 
zao mi je zbog tvoje zivotne price, imam frendicu sa slicnom pricom, ali da meni tamo neki pravnici odredjuju jesam li sposobna ili ne, to mi je fakat van svake pameti. da *SVAKA ZENA U HRVATSKOJ* prije nego sto krene na bebu mora proci isto to povjerenstvo, pa da joj se na osnovi nalaza istoga dozvoli ili ne dozvoli da bude majka, shvatili bi koja je to diskriminacija i glupost. jer oni to nama fakat rade. 

sad zamisli da odredena "normalna zena", nazovimo je npr. petra s. (prezime poznato autoru texta  :Laughing: ) zeli bebu. udala se. skucila. zaposlila. sad bi bebu. ali! treba ici do tima strucnjaka. ali, jedan od njih zakljuci da nisu oni bas sposobni za biti roditeljima. sta bi im napravio? kemijski kastrirao muza? zakonom im propisao kontracepciju???  kod neplodnih parova to je lako. jednostavno im ne dozvoli postupak. pa ti reci je li to fu*ing diskriminacija ili ne????

 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kata.klik

> vlatkapeno prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jutro ! 
> 
> 
> Kao što je rečeno osnovat će se povjerenstvo koje će dati svoj sud tko može ili ne na MPO to pozdravljam jer ima toliko toga što moramo sagledati kada nekoga upućujemo u MPO . 
> Nije dovoljno samo uvid u medicinsku dokumentaciju trebalo bi vidjeti kako par funkcionira zajedno i dali su se spremni boriti zajedničkim snagama sa tako složenim procesom kao što je MPO . 
> Da je postojao tim o kojem se sada priča  moja borba za toliko željeno zlato bila bi daleko lakša i manje stresna , kao što znate ja sam sve to prošla sama, na žalost nisam imala nekog bliskog uz sebe , a suprug i otac mog sina nije bio niti najmanja podrška .
> ...


uh ovo mogu samo debelo* potpisati*

----------


## ksena28

ma grozno Pinky, baš grozno!

nego, baš sad nešto razmišljam... medicina napreduje, brzo. uskoro će se sigurno otkriti neki novi načini liječenja najtežih oboljenja, primjerice matičnim stanicama koje isto tako povlače neke moralne/etičke/neznamnijakoje dvojbe. zamislite situaciju ovu: svuda u svijetu se liječi npr leukemija tim modernim načinima uporabe mat. stanica, osim kod nas! jer Crkva je protiv...

----------


## Ginger

Pinky potpisujem u cjelosti!

ma mene od svega ovoga boli žaludac   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Biene

Pinky potpisujem tvoj odgovor vezan uz povjerenstvo.

----------


## Ginger

ma ja svima njima i njihovoj djeci želim da moraju poći našim putem 
i neka sam zbog toga loša osoba - oni su gori!

----------


## Jelena

zakon je očito prepisan, to smo već zaključili, u sveučilišnom tonu "odabrana poglavlja iz njemačkog i talijanskog zakona". ne znam je li to isto kao ono kroz što smo mi prošli u njemačkoj, ali smo isto morali čekati odobrenje za postupak. s tim da su nam rekli unaprijed da imamo velike šanse da nam ga odobre. uglavnom, nismo mi nikog tamo vidjeli od te komisije, samo smo neki formular ispunili, a zahtjev u pretpostavljam standardnoj formi šalje klinika. klinka ima i psihološku pomoć na raspolaganje, ali ju ne pokriva zdravstveno osiguranje.

pčelice, argumentacija s malim ivicom me neodoljivo podjeća na sporadične ispade oko rodinog štanda dok smo skupljale potpise protiv ovog zakona. upravo i mi nerado izlazimo u javnost s tim da smo dobili dijete uz pomoć MPO jer "učiteljica i komšiluk" osuđuju to, odnose se s podsmjehom prema djetetu i stigmatiziraju ga. znam za dijete koje cijeli ulaz u zgradi zove *umjetnik*. to je jako traumatično za dijete i zato bi trebalo zabraniti MPO, ili možda objasniti učiteljici i komšiluku da je dijete proizvod ljubavi i da "u ljubavi nema ništa loše"?

----------


## ovnica29

čitam malo vaše komentare, jučer sam pratila sabor i gledala otvoreno....
i mogu samo reći da sam tužna...jako tužna...
to što nam spremaju je takva diskriminacija....
ne znam tko je u ovoj našoj hrvatskoj u zadnjih nekoliko godina bio ovako napušten od države kao što smo mi....
...jučer u otvorenom mi se činilo kao da se sve svaljuje na  nas...kao same smo si krive što ne možemo normalno zatrudniti...zašto nismo imale djecu ranije....

...nekako se još nadam da zakon neće biti izglasan....
baš mi je danas tmuran dan zbog svega toga....

----------


## mmaslacak

> Poanta svega ovog je da sam ogorčena time što se kao preduvjet za MPO stavlja braćni status , ok neka se to uvrsti ali bitnije je zabraniti plaćene postupke pušaćima ,


Ja sam pušač, ajde neka mi netko kaže da zbog toga ne smijem na MPO!
Zašto bi ti koja nisi u braku smijela ići, a ja kao pušač ne?
Ne lupetaj!
Isto kažu ako si pretil ili mršav, smanjene su šanse za začeće, i kažu još mnogo toga..zašto diskriminirati ljude po njihovim navikama, izgledu i sl.
Druga je stvar da ja sad pušim a trudna, e o tome bi se dalo polemisati, ovako ne pričaj gluposti!

----------


## Ginger

Mukice, hvala za info, a Karmen jedna velika   :Kiss:  
iako sam uvjerena da će zakon proći   :Sad:  
a ako i kad dođe vrijeme za ustavnu tužbu, nadam se da ćete nam reći
možda da se pridružimo i kao pojednici, ili bar financijski pomognemo - koliko možemo

----------


## Ginger

joj vlatkapeno, nemoj pisati takve stvari...
nisam pušač, ali se slažem s maslačak
uostalom, nitko ne može reći zašto nekome nije uspio ivf iz bilo kojeg puta, pa ni to da im nije uspio iz trećeg jer su pušači - halo  :?

----------


## kate32

Mislim da to sa pušenjem nema veze sa trudnočom, ja naprimjer ne pušim nikad nisam pušila i mrzim cigarete pa nisam nikad ostajala trudna ni uspjela ostvariti trudnoću. To nema veze ama baš nikakve sa pušenjem, znam žene koje su okorjeli pušaći pa su 3 puta rodile.

----------


## Jelena

ni ja nisam pušač pa se slažem s maslačkom.

očito i nama na forumu fali tolerancije. 
iako ne mogu vjerovati da neke žene u trudnoći puše.... ali po mom mišljenju i tu treba analogija s prirodnim trudnoćama.

----------


## kekis

> vlatkapeno prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Poanta svega ovog je da sam ogorčena time što se kao preduvjet za MPO stavlja braćni status , ok neka se to uvrsti ali bitnije je zabraniti plaćene postupke pušaćima ,
> 
> 
> Ja sam pušač, ajde neka mi netko kaže da zbog toga ne smijem na MPO!
> Zašto bi ti koja nisi u braku smijela ići, a ja kao pušač ne?
> Ne lupetaj!
> ...


XXX

Na ovu svu muku od zakona, sabora i ostalog još da mi netko pere uši jer sam pušač?? Fakat ne mogu vjerovati u tvoj post šta si napisala Vlatkapeno

----------


## ksena28

a šta ste se uhvatile tog pušenja   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nela.

ja sam bila pušač prije 10 god i uspjelo mi iz prvog IVF a sad ne pišim pa neide i neide.
tako da pušenje nema veze kaj se tiče mpo

----------


## pčelica2009

Oprosti Jelena -čiji je proizvod dijete-dvije mame ili dva tate-Halooo-polupala si lončiće,ovo nema veze sa temom o mpo.I sprdati se i stavljati učiteljica i komšiluk u isti koš je stvarno jadno.Ne znam što si po zanimanju ali očito imaš neki kompleks pa ga uporno ljiečiš vrijeđanjem.Ako cura na forumu tako misli,onda je pusti da tako misli-upravo ti konstantno ne daš pravo na mišljenje drugima.Poradi malo na sebi.A ja ću definitivno svaki puta stati u obranu nekoga koga se napadne kad kaže svoje mišljenje makar kako ono drugačije zvučalo.Ako ti se nije svidjelo što je napisala,nisi trebala ni komentirati.Sorry cure ali o toleranciji na forumu smo već raspravljale.

----------


## nela.

pišim=pušim  :Laughing:

----------


## mmaslacak

Zato jel je slatko   :Laughing:  
Ma htjela sam reći da sam protiv svake diskriminacije!
Ima i bucmastih žena kojima neće doktor reći: ajde ti lijepo skini koju kilu pa se vidimo, mislim i da kaže, zamisli kako bi se osjećala..tako i ja, znam da nije zdravo pušiti a opet pušim, meni rečeno da ne smijem 8h prije operacije zapaliti, ja dr.B rekla: Odmah vi mene uspavajte, a opet sam zdrava ko dren i krvna slika mi bolja od muževe i reproduktivni organi tip top, provjereno laparoskopijom 
 :Laughing:  

Meni je doktor rekao kada je vidio dijagnozu MM neka prestane pušiti, ja se nasmijala i rekla da on nikad u životu nije pridržao cigaretu, a kamoli zapalio, sportaš bio 14god, a dg mu oligoastenoterato, nema tu pravila..doduše jeste pasivni pušač uz mene   

 :Love: 

U nove pobjede!

----------


## Jelena

> Oprosti Jelena -čiji je proizvod dijete-dvije mame ili dva tate-Halooo-polupala si lončiće,ovo nema veze sa temom o mpo.I sprdati se i stavljati učiteljica i komšiluk u isti koš je stvarno jadno.Ne znam što si po zanimanju ali očito imaš neki kompleks pa ga uporno ljiečiš vrijeđanjem.Ako cura na forumu tako misli,onda je pusti da tako misli-upravo ti konstantno ne daš pravo na mišljenje drugima.Poradi malo na sebi.A ja ću definitivno svaki puta stati u obranu nekoga koga se napadne kad kaže svoje mišljenje makar kako ono drugačije zvučalo.Ako ti se nije svidjelo što je napisala,nisi trebala ni komentirati.Sorry cure ali o toleranciji na forumu smo već raspravljale.


ja i dalje mislim, ako mi dopuštate, da smo mi u sličnom košu kao gay society što se tiče tretmana društva i države i totalnog nerazumijevanja naših problema, samo je tu paralela. nikog nije briga ni za njih, ni za nas. kažu i za njih i za nas da smo si sami krivi što smo tu gdje jesmo.

nisi ti baš skužila što sam ja htjela reći. slučajno si ti (vjero)učiteljica isto kao lik iz anegdote o mami i tati stjepanu i ivanu, a referirala sam na anegdotu. zato sam i stavila pod navodnike kao simboliku okoline. budući da imam 5 učitelja u najužoj obitelji, nisam zbilja imala nikakvu namjeru nešto poručivati učiteljima, nego okolini. 

po zanimanju sam dr. prirodnih znanosti i trenutno mi je žao što nisam uspješni odvjetnik da mogu nešto za nas učiniti, mogu samo uski krug kolega iz akademske zajednice informirati o našim problemima i imamo potporu od većine koju poznam, ali opet to nam uopće ne pomaže ovaj put. moja ekipa ionako nikada ne glasa za vladajuću desnicu pa od toga malo koristi.

*pčelice,* oprosti što sam te uzrujala, pogotovo sad kad si betalica. to sam smetnula s uma i sad mi je užasno žao.

----------


## pčelica2009

Nisam ni vjeroučiteljica ni učiteljica već odgojitelj.Osobno nemam ništa protiv ni ovakvih niti onakvih parova dokle god ne diraju nikoga drugoga.Ali jako podržavam pravo govora i pravo mišljenja.Iz "oluje mozgova" rezultiraju jako dobra rješenja.Hvala Jelena na ispričavanju,i ja se tebi ispričavam ako sam bila pregruba.Možda se ponekad  gubi smisao komunikacije u virtualnom svijetu.

----------


## Jelena

Sori, to sam ja ovaj tvoj post krivo protumačila:
"Meni se osobno ne sviđa ova zabrana vjerskog odgoja u školama.Ja osobno provodim kao prosvjetni djelatnik vjerski odgoj u odgojnoj ustanovi i dobivam samo pozitivne povratne informacije."

Samo ti čuvaj bebeka.

ovo je inače post s "Biste li prisustvovali javnom okupljanju" http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...835&highlight=

samo 118 cura se izjasnilo, 15% ne bi, to znači da bi oko stotinjak cura došlo. kad bi došli muževi/partneri, mame i tate, to bi bilo 500tinjak. Nema šanse da bi nas sve skupa bilo više od 1000.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Oprosti Jelena -čiji je proizvod dijete-dvije mame ili dva tate-Halooo-polupala si lončiće,ovo nema veze sa temom o mpo.I sprdati se i stavljati učiteljica i komšiluk u isti koš je stvarno jadno.Ne znam što si po zanimanju ali očito imaš neki kompleks pa ga uporno ljiečiš vrijeđanjem.Ako cura na forumu tako misli,onda je pusti da tako misli-upravo ti konstantno ne daš pravo na mišljenje drugima.Poradi malo na sebi.A ja ću definitivno svaki puta stati u obranu nekoga koga se napadne kad kaže svoje mišljenje makar kako ono drugačije zvučalo.Ako ti se nije svidjelo što je napisala,nisi trebala ni komentirati.Sorry cure ali o toleranciji na forumu smo već raspravljale.


Hvala Pčelice što si uskočila u moju obranu iako zapravo nije bilo potrebe jer zaista nemam ništa protiv gay parova što sam već prethodno objasnila  :Kiss:  puno se toga  krivo shvati, i "izgubi u prijevodu".

----------


## pčelica2009

Hvala na ovome "čuvaj bebeka"-nekako zvuči prema+.Što se tiče vjerskog-to svi rade u predškolskim ustanovima-pojačano u dane blagdana.Moj vrtić još i više-jer radimo na tom projektu.Malo sam off topic,ali bitno je da se ovdje međusobno podržavamo ma kakve bile.
 :Kiss:

----------


## gupi51

> vlatkapeno prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jutro ! 
> 
> 
> Kao što je rečeno osnovat će se povjerenstvo koje će dati svoj sud tko može ili ne na MPO to pozdravljam jer ima toliko toga što moramo sagledati kada nekoga upućujemo u MPO . 
> Nije dovoljno samo uvid u medicinsku dokumentaciju trebalo bi vidjeti kako par funkcionira zajedno i dali su se spremni boriti zajedničkim snagama sa tako složenim procesom kao što je MPO . 
> Da je postojao tim o kojem se sada priča  moja borba za toliko željeno zlato bila bi daleko lakša i manje stresna , kao što znate ja sam sve to prošla sama, na žalost nisam imala nekog bliskog uz sebe , a suprug i otac mog sina nije bio niti najmanja podrška .
> ...


I ja se s ovim debelo slažem. Najuvredljivija stavka iz zakona!!! Od kud im pravo da oni mene psihološki procjenjuju? Tko je procjenio sve one silne "parove" koji se tako divno "brinu" o svojoj djeci u razno raznim ustanovama i domovima? Ja i MM imamo sve. Dobar posao, stan, volimo se, a ne možemo imati ono što najviše želimo-bebača. Ja kad samo pomislim kakva je borba prdamnom i da su šanse realno male uhvati me takav očaj. Toliko me prožma tuga da to ne mogu niti riječima napisati. 
Ja se pod ovim uvjetima u Hrvatskoj neću liječiti.

----------


## Kadauna

Drage cure, 

samo bih htjela još jednom napomenuti da moramo sad ostati "skulirane", nama trenutno čudni ljudi kroje sudbinu i glasaju o zakonu koji će značiti veliki preokret u našoj borbi a mi se međusobno prepucavamo u vezi pušenja, nepušenja, gay zajednice, etc.

Ugledajmo se u *Pino* koja puca od ideja i akcije a živi preko bare i ima dvoje djece *PINO HVALA!*, ugledajmo se u u Vlatkapenno koja svoju priču šalje medijima* VLATKAPENNO HVALA!*

*Karmen* koja zbog naše borbe i nema vremena pojavljivati se na forumu *KARMEN=GOST1 VELIKO HVALA*

i svim ostalim curama koje se na ovaj ili onaj način uključuju i pomažu u našoj borbi... 

Ja sam odlučila izaći iz svoje anonimnosti u koju sam se povukla da me ljudi ne bi mogli povrijediti (s glupim pitanjima, sažaljenjem, dobrim savjetima kako ćemo uspjeti) jer sam za sebe zaključila da sad nije vrijeme za anonimnost nego je vrijeme za borbu....... pa makar to u ovom trenutku tek značilo puhati balončiće na Trgu u subotu........ 

Mislim da je Milanovićeva odlučnost pokrenula i nas, neke pasivce s foruma, samo da tako ostane!!!!! ZABORAVIH SE ZAHVALITI I SVIM CURAMA KOJE VEĆ GODINAMA VODE OVU BORBU  :Naklon:  

Ali, i tu se slažem s prethodnim postovima, mislim *da bar mi moramo biti tolerantni prema drugim marginaliziranim skupinama I SVAKAKO MORAMO BITI TOLERANTNI OVDJE NA FORUMU JEDNA PREMA DRUGOJ!*

Nije vrijeme za svađu i prepucavanja nego za akciju!

----------


## Kadauna

Milanovićeva=Milinovićeva    :Embarassed:  

kao što rekoh, vrijeme je za borbu i odlučnost i mislim da sve i da donesu taj sramotni i po nas katastrofalni zakon, borba se itekako mora nastaviti, Ivarica je čini mi se već najavila da se tužba priprema.....

----------


## gupi51

> Drage cure, 
> 
> samo bih htjela još jednom napomenuti da moramo sad ostati "skulirane", nama trenutno čudni ljudi kroje sudbinu i glasaju o zakonu koji će značiti veliki preokret u našoj borbi a mi se međusobno prepucavamo u vezi pušenja, nepušenja, gay zajednice, etc.
> 
> Ugledajmo se u *Pino* koja puca od ideja i akcije a živi preko bare i ima dvoje djece *PINO HVALA!*, ugledajmo se u u Vlatkapenno koja svoju priču šalje medijima* VLATKAPENNO HVALA!*
> 
> *Karmen* koja zbog naše borbe i nema vremena pojavljivati se na forumu *KARMEN=GOST1 VELIKO HVALA*
> 
> i svim ostalim curama koje se na ovaj ili onaj način uključuju i pomažu u našoj borbi... 
> ...


POTPISUJEM

----------


## ksena28

> Milanovićeva=Milinovićeva


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Kadauna carice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aenea

Evo žestok tekst  :D http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/spor-...ke-clanak-3412
Ja pokušavam komentirati (i to mi se čini kao jedan od načina borbe) al mi uporno neće poslati aktivacijski link  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pak

svaka čast autoru  :Klap:

----------


## ksena28

jedan od boljih tekstova na ovu temu uopće! i još iz muškog pera! bravo županiću!

----------


## Ginger

odličan tekst, još k tome u večernjaku...

----------


## aenea

Curke, ostavite komentare i tamo..moramo i tamo pokazati mišljenje..

----------


## ivana7997

cure, ne znam je li ovo pravo mjesto za pitanje koje imam...

sto ce se dogoditi sa smrznutim zamecima ako prodje ovaj zakon?

----------


## Ginger

> cure, ne znam je li ovo pravo mjesto za pitanje koje imam...
> 
> sto ce se dogoditi sa smrznutim zamecima ako prodje ovaj zakon?


a baciti ih neće, pa to im je glavni "argument" protiv fet-a

----------


## egemama

> cure, ne znam je li ovo pravo mjesto za pitanje koje imam...
> 
> sto ce se dogoditi sa smrznutim zamecima ako prodje ovaj zakon?


bas sam se i ja to pitala... trebali bi pitati Milinovica

----------


## Pinky

moze jedno pitanje? ako se sad milinovic uhvati ko pijan plota ove zabrane izvanbracnima i izglasaju ovu sramotu, te ako se pobije na ustavnom sudu (jer se kosi sa obiteljskim zakonom), da li to znaci da cijeli zakon pada ili ce se moc shibnit amandman pa nikom nista?

nisam pravnik, pa ne znam niti da li sam pitanje dobro postavila, ali se nadam da me kuzite   :Embarassed:

----------


## ivarica

ustavni sud rusi ili odrebe ili cijeli zakon, u ovom slucaju bi, ako ocijeni da je samo to protuustavno, rusio samo te odredbe

----------


## Pinky

evo ako zelite reci petirki sta mislite o njoj, napisite na njen blog

http://bigblog.tportal.hr/hss?BlogCa...ate=22.10.2007

ja jesam, vec nekoliko puta   :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

> Evo žestok tekst  :D http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/spor-...ke-clanak-3412
> Ja pokušavam komentirati (i to mi se čini kao jedan od načina borbe) al mi uporno neće poslati aktivacijski link


Ovo je naprosto FANSTASTIČAN članak! U kratkome, bez kompliciranih statistika, rekao je o čemu se tu zapravo radi, pretvaramo se u vjersku državu. Trebamo se svi mobilizirati oko ovoga, jer što je sljedeće - zabrana antibebi pilula za nevjenčane parove, s obzirom da Crkva ne sankcionira seks iizvan braka?

----------


## ivarica

sto je sljedece?
nije tesko pogoditi kad ministar kaze da njegovoj stranci (ili njegovoj vladi, kako su neki prenijeli) zivot pocinje zacecem

----------


## nela.

[quote="ivana7997"]cure, ne znam je li ovo pravo mjesto za pitanje koje imam...

sto ce se dogoditi sa smrznutim zamecima ako prodje ovaj zakon?[/q    

Pa zamrznuti su prije ovog glupog zakona!!!!!!!
Blago ti ga svima koje imaju zamrznute zametke  :Love:

----------


## ina33

> sto je sljedece?
> nije tesko pogoditi kad ministar kaze da njegovoj stranci (ili njegovoj vladi, kako su neki prenijeli) zivot pocinje zacecem


Da, ono što su mi i brojni novinari rekli, ono što je vidljivo iz bolničkih statistika (recimo, KB Split) - zabrana abortusa, onda s time ide i amniocenteza, pretpostavljam. Što god tko mislio o tome, zabrana abortusa nikome nije ništa dobro donijela, kao niti pretvaranje iz sekularne države u njenu suprotnost.

----------


## ina33

Htjedoh reći da u takvim društvima obično ima više abortusa, čedomorstava i velika zona sivila.

----------


## Alyssa

> Pa zamrznuti su prije ovog glupog zakona!!!!!!!
> Blago ti ga svima koje imaju zamrznute zametke


Ja imam 2 zamrznute blastice iz istog postupka u kojem sam zatrudnjela, ali onda MD i ja nismo bili u braku, a nismo jos ni sada. Da mi je vidjeti kako bi novi zakon rijesio ovu zavrzlamu   :Grin:  .

----------


## ivarica

bilo bi fora na vv organizirati masovno vjencanje

----------


## Jelena

> nela. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa zamrznuti su prije ovog glupog zakona!!!!!!!
> Blago ti ga svima koje imaju zamrznute zametke 
> 
> 
> Ja imam 2 zamrznute blastice iz istog postupka u kojem sam zatrudnjela, ali onda MD i ja nismo bili u braku, a nismo jos ni sada. Da mi je vidjeti kako bi novi zakon rijesio ovu zavrzlamu   .


e baš mi je ova situacija sad pala na pamet i vidim da je kod vas baš tako   :Grin:  

masovno vjenčanje bi možda bio njihov cilj, ali bilo bi fora.
ili možda neki performace na kojem si parovi obećavaju da će se voljeti do kraja života i brinuti o svojoj djeci.

cure, koje ste friško udane kod matičara, sjećate li se jeste li izjavili tamo da ćete brinuti o djeci, ja se ne sjećam više, davno je to bilo. ako nismo, onda bi trebali inzistirati da se to uvede, jer milinović misli da je to garancija da se bude dobar roditelj.

uz onaj argument da naša djeca nikad ne završe u domu, bi možda trebalo provjeriti ima li među nama nasilja u obitelji, nadam se da nema.  :Love:

----------


## sbonetic

ništa se djeca ne spominju.....friško udana kod matičara

----------


## ksena28

prijenos počinje u 10 na 2.htv, kad počinje glasovanje?

----------


## sbonetic

cure koje gledaju, javljajt nam informacije.....na poslu sam i već me nervoza hvata!

----------


## Joe

> bilo bi fora na vv organizirati masovno vjencanje


ivka ovo je genijalno  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Gledam, slušam i ne vjerujem.
Pa ova naša država stvarno ide k vragu.

----------


## draga

Cure jel pocelo?
Neka javi netko tko moze gledat...

Kad je nase glasanje??

----------


## nina1

> cure koje gledaju, javljajt nam informacije.....na poslu sam i već me nervoza hvata!


sad je na redu od 09.29 h  PRIJEDLOG ZAKONA O IZMJENAMA I DOPUNAMA ZAKONA O POREZU NA DODANU VRIJEDNOST, S KONAČNIM PRIJEDLOGOM ZAKONA, hitni postupak...
neznam kad je glasovanje

----------


## draga

Ajme PDV je na tapeti..???
To bi moglo potrajat....

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Htjedoh reći da u takvim društvima obično ima više abortusa, čedomorstava i velika zona sivila.


istina živa

----------


## lisa84

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bilo bi fora na vv organizirati masovno vjencanje
> 
> 
> ivka ovo je genijalno



X

----------


## Pinky

predobra ideja!!! 

i zvat milinovica za kuma, iz sprda, da on jamci za bebu ako se nama nesto dogodi   :Mad:  javascript**:emoticon(' :Mad: ')

----------


## nina1

počeo PRIJEDLOG ZAKONA O POŠTANSKIM USLUGAMA, S KONAČNIM PRIJEDLOGOM ZAKONA, hitni postupak...

----------


## nela.

Sad će gospodin milinović uvesti novi zakon.
Svi parovi prije vjenčanja na testiranje dal su plodni  :Grin:

----------


## nina1

> Sad će gospodin milinović uvesti novi zakon.
> Svi parovi prije vjenčanja na testiranje dal su plodni


ne nego obavezno vjenčanje u 20- toj, ako se ne vjenčamo u 20-toj nema poslije ni braka ni djece... pa što smo čekali ???!!! 
kao što su naši dragi zastupnici većine rekli, neplodni smo jer se kasnije odlučujemo na djecu

----------


## Mali Mimi

Cijelo vrijeme slušam Sabor i kažu u 12 sati će prijeći na glasovanje :/

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Cijelo vrijeme slušam Sabor i kažu u 12 sati će prijeći na glasovanje :/


I ja ih slušam već uru i po i glava mi je ko bubanj.

----------


## sandra-zvrk

A vidi ih što ih se odjedanput skupilo sa kavice!!!??

----------


## Suncem.m.

Evo pripremaju se, čini mi se

----------


## fritulica1

Uf, odmah mi mrak pada na oci.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ginger

> Uf, odmah mi mrak pada na oci.


i meni
i želudac me boli
na trenutke sam ljuta, a na trenutke neizmjerno tužna...

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Nakon ovog glasanja 20 točaka imaju pauzu (naravno) pa onda dolazi MPO zakon na red!

----------


## Matilda

mumljavog šeksa niš ne razumijem.
jel prijedlog ide na raspravi i glasovanje nakon stanke?

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Evo pripremaju se, čini mi se


  :Laughing:   a je sam nadobudna .... 20 točaka, pa po ure pauze, pa još neki vrag pa onda šećer na kraju   :Mad:

----------


## Ameli

ide glasovanje!

----------


## sandra-zvrk

> mumljavog šeksa niš ne razumijem.
> jel prijedlog ide na raspravi i glasovanje nakon stanke?


Ni ja ga nisam shvatila! Rasprava ili glasanje!?

----------


## nina1

počelo je glasovanje ... neznam kad će mpo zakon ..

----------


## jkitanov

počelo je glasanje o ovotjednim temema  :Love:

----------


## draga

nervozna sam za popi.....

----------


## Suncem.m.

evo ih natrag, još malo ...  :Raspa:

----------


## marta26

koliko sam shvatila odbacen je prijedlog da moraju biti u braku ali prihvacen da se ne smiju smrzavati embriji, sad jos za tri vracena ne znam, jer mi pukla veza. pa plz vama kojima je ok napisite konacne odredbe

----------

